# PF Freecycle!



## Booties

*EDIT Due To Interest: 
. We ask for a £2 charity donation for every item you receive (see: http://www.justgiving.com/petforumsfreecycle)*
. Please follow your gut instinct and be careful handing out personal details online
. If you want some money for postage, please ask this when advertising your item/s
. Please edit posts to add "taken" when something is reserved
. Try to keep off-topic to a minimum
. You can reserve items in the thread, but always use PM for contact details
. You can ask for small donations for items, but the idea is to spread the cost and get some unwanted bargains
. Be appreciative of people's kindness, keep it polite and use at your own "risk"
. Trades are at the "trader's" discretion, just because you post first does not mean you're entitled**
. Don't be offended if your item is later passed-on *


* Traders can ask this instead of postage, but it's otherwise not mandatory. You can also give £2 every 2 items you receive.
** This is to assure one or two people don't snap up all the items by lurking all day or simply having more time on the computer!

*ORIGINAL POST:*

This may be a really weird thing to post, so please bear with me 

Since Mori is growing super fast, it occurred to me that he's going to outgrow his toys, collars, etc, pretty fast... There's a collar we bought for him which he didn't even get a chance to wear, for example!

I wanted to offer a couple of things up here, in case anybody can get any use from them 
They're only little things, but I don't want them gathering dust.
He also has puzzle toys which he'll probably learn like the back of his paw soon, so it won't be long 'til they need to go... And a bed that's too warm for him 

In any case, maybe it's an idea if we have a thread where we can exchange things or offer up outgrown things like this? I've seen a few people doing so!

Below are the couple of things I need to get rid of so far- I'd really like it if someone could use them.

Wainwright's Orange Nylon Dog Collar | Pets at Home
Nylon Collar in XS (still with the tag on, never used)
*TAKEN*

Puppy 3 Toy Pack by Little Linyl | Pets at Home
3 pack of Puppy Toys (was sent them by accident, unopened)
*TAKEN*

ETA: Willing to post these ones anywhere in the UK for free, as they're small/don't weigh much... But other times maybe paying the postage to each other through paypal would be good? If anybody even likes the idea


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I have a Medium Halti Harness if anyone wants it - only worn once.


----------



## Micky93

If it's not already gone, and if you are really sure Booties then I'm sure the collar would fit Eddie as he has the green one, but it's getting a bit old and worn now.. 

I think it's a great idea, will have to pull out his box


----------



## Wyrd

I've got a bag full of things, I'll go through them and post them up later


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Fantastic idea! I am currently unsure as to what our dogs will/wont use so I will be posting my unused stuff in about a month?

Booties - does that puppy toy pack include any squeakers? If not I would like it x


----------



## Booties

Micky93 said:


> If it's not already gone, and if you are really sure Booties then I'm sure the collar would fit Eddie as he has the green one, but it's getting a bit old and worn now..
> 
> I think it's a great idea, will have to pull out his box


Of course! I got your PM too, and I'm sure!

If you PM me your address, I'll post it to ya in the morning


----------



## Micky93

Booties said:


> Of course! I got your PM too, and I'm sure!
> 
> If you PM me your address, I'll post it to ya in the morning


Ooooh thank you so much! Eddie is asleep, but I'm sure if he knew he'd show more excitement!  xx


----------



## Booties

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Fantastic idea! I am currently unsure as to what our dogs will/wont use so I will be posting my unused stuff in about a month?
> 
> Booties - does that puppy toy pack include any squeakers? If not I would like it x


I think they all squeak I'm afraid 

They were sent to me by accident and are too small to give to a mal puppy... Plus I'm trying to cut down on the squeaks too :crazy:


----------



## Freddie and frank

What a good idea.


----------



## Gertrude

What a great idea Booties xxx

Just need to know [as I'm not familiar with freecycle] is everything 'given' away/swapped or are things also for sale?


----------



## Paula07

What a great idea!


----------



## Booties

Gertrude said:


> What a great idea Booties xxx
> 
> Just need to know [as I'm not familiar with freecycle] is everything 'given' away/swapped or are things also for sale?


The _idea_ of Freecycle is that it's free, but if you actually visit the boards there tend to be a lot of people selling their old stuff cheap.

If you have expensive things that you'd feel sore about giving away (most people would!) I don't see any harm in offering it up for a price!

I think people will be just as happy to get a bargain


----------



## simonehadland2009

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I have a Medium Halti Harness if anyone wants it - only worn once.


oohhh have u still gotthis i could do with it if possible ?


----------



## BobbyBrownDog

Gertrude said:


> What a great idea Booties xxx
> 
> Just need to know [as I'm not familiar with freecycle] is everything 'given' away/swapped or are things also for sale?





Booties said:


> The _idea_ of Freecycle is that it's free, but if you actually visit the boards there tend to be a lot of people selling their old stuff cheap.
> 
> If you have expensive things that you'd feel sore about giving away (most people would!) I don't see any harm in offering it up for a price!
> 
> I think people will be just as happy to get a bargain


there is the sales section if you are wanting to sell stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

boo hiss - watch this space for a ton of doggy things in a month x


----------



## Gertrude

Booties said:


> The _idea_ of Freecycle is that it's free, but if you actually visit the boards there tend to be a lot of people selling their old stuff cheap.
> 
> *If you have expensive things that you'd feel sore about giving away* (most people would!) I don't see any harm in offering it up for a price!
> 
> I think people will be just as happy to get a bargain





BobbyBrownDog said:


> there is the sales section *if you are wanting to sell stuff* :thumbsup:


Oh no, I'm not asking for that reason, I just wondered 
But thanks xx


----------



## Booties

Sorry! ;_;

I do also have the second two of these:
Puppy Starter Kit | Product Finder | My Pet Is | Puppy | Nylabone®
*TAKEN*

I bought them for Mori's teething, but they're really small 
I've given him the first one while he's small, but by the time he's over 3 months old I'd be too paranoid about him choking on them!
They're in the package and haven't been touched, I've just lifted the plastic to get the first one out of course.

Happy to give them away to anyone with smaller pups 
They're for 3 months+



Gertrude said:


> Oh no, I'm not asking for that reason, I just wondered
> But thanks xx


Wasn't accusing, just stating 
If I had something good-as-new that I paid over £35 or something for, I'd probably rather sell it for a tenner just so I felt I didn't waste money


----------



## LahLahsDogs

Great idea!! I've got all sorts of Rufus's old things that he's grown out of but still in good nick! Bowls, leads, stuff.. I'll have a look at the weekend and post a list!


----------



## Guest

Could I have the puppy nylabone pack Booties? 

Will look around for stuff Bailey doesn`t need


----------



## Booties

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could I have the puppy nylabone pack Booties?
> 
> Will look around for stuff Bailey doesn`t need


Sure can!

It's okay with you that the first one's missing?

Again, if you PM me your address, I can post them to you tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Booties said:


> Sure can!
> 
> It's okay with you that the first one's missing?
> 
> Again, if you PM me your address, I can post them to you tomorrow


Yes thats fine will do x


----------



## Guest

5 small samples of Fish4dogs OLD Formula, the good one will lots of fish in 
Bailey doesn`t like fish, so someone may as well make use of them. 
2 of them are "Puppy" one is "Adult" and two are "Small bite adult" but it doesn`t really matter they are all pretty much the same 

Happy to give them away to anyone who wants them 

TAKEN


----------



## simonehadland2009

New Puppy Mum said:


> 5 small samples of Fish4dogs OLD Formula, the good one will lots of fish in
> Bailey doesn`t like fish, so someone may as well make use of them.
> 2 of them are "Puppy" one is "Adult" and two are "Small bite adult" but it doesn`t really matter they are all pretty much the same


can i have them please my dogs go mad for fish4dogs lol


----------



## Guest

simonehadland2009 said:


> can i have them please my dogs go mad for fish4dogs lol


Sure PM me your address and will send them ASAP


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ooh I like this idea 

Damn too late for the halti harness :lol: 

Will have a look for things my lot don't ''need''


----------



## SixStar

I've got a Nina Ottosson Dog Maze that anyone is welcome to. It's the small size (7'' across), brought for Alfie but he can manage the big lads large size just fine. It's in perfect condition, used once or twice only.

Loads of stuff out in the garage that I'll sort through over the weekend, but the Maze is on the coffee table so that's all I can think of off the top of my head!

New home found!


----------



## Tillymint

SixStar said:


> I've got a Nina Ottosson Dog Maze that anyone is welcome to. It's the small size (7'' across), brought for Alfie but he can manage the big lads large size just fine. It's in perfect condition, used once or twice only.
> 
> Loads of stuff out in the garage that I'll sort through over the weekend, but the Maze is on the coffee table so that's all I can think of off the top of my head!


oooh Tilly loves puzzles, would love it pleeeeze


----------



## Guest

Have 2 breed books

Poodles by Amy Fernandez
Had a flick through but never been read very good condition seems a very good informative breed book hard back

Beagles by Dominique De Vito
Same as poodle book 

As before first up first served


----------



## SixStar

Tillymint said:


> oooh Tilly loves puzzles, would love it pleeeeze


It might be a bit small for her to be honest, suitable for terrier sizes I'd say?


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> It might be a bit small for her to be honest, suitable for terrier sizes I'd say?


Of course if Tillymint, does not want it then I`ll happily have it but see if Tillymint wants it first


----------



## Guest

Why oh why do I live on the other side of the world??? 

I've got quite a few toys Kenzie doesn't use (including a soft furry tarantula which scares me a little bit!) but not really worth posting from here


----------



## Guest

This is the poodle book
Poodles by Amy Fernandez Hardback, 2009 9781842862100 | eBay

Beagles book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beagles-Dominique-Vito/dp/1842861743


----------



## simonehadland2009

McKenzie said:


> Why oh why do I live on the other side of the world???
> 
> I've got quite a few toys Kenzie doesn't use (including a soft furry tarantula which scares me a little bit!) but not really worth posting from here


awwww and i would love the tarantula lol, put it on my mums head she might stop coming round then lmao


----------



## Tillymint

SixStar said:


> It might be a bit small for her to be honest, suitable for terrier sizes I'd say?


aw ok nevermind

If anybody else has any puzzles... we love puzzles

Trying to think what I have got & so far come up with an official YES officially from the one & only Anfield LFC shop.......... rubber chicken (complete with squeak) 
It's not that she supports any other rubbish team like ManU or anything, it turned out that she was frightened of the rubber chicken so I had to put him away in the cupboard - forever


----------



## Guest

Tillymint said:


> aw ok nevermind
> 
> If anybody else has any puzzles... we love puzzles
> 
> Trying to think what I have got & so far come up with an official YES officially from the one & only Anfield LFC shop.......... rubber chicken (complete with squeak)
> It's not that she supports any other rubbish team like ManU or anything, it turned out that she was frightened of the rubber chicken so I had to put him away in the cupboard - forever


Bailey says Man U is fantastic :tongue_smilie:


----------



## SixStar

Tillymint said:


> aw ok nevermind
> 
> If anybody else has any puzzles... we love puzzles
> 
> Trying to think what I have got & so far come up with an official YES officially from the one & only Anfield LFC shop.......... rubber chicken (complete with squeak)
> It's not that she supports any other rubbish team like ManU or anything, it turned out that she was frightened of the rubber chicken so I had to put him away in the cupboard - forever


It's completely your call though. I can send it to you to try with her, and if it's no good, you could list on here again to pass on to someone else?


----------



## H0lly

Great thread  , will see what I have in the morning.


----------



## simonehadland2009

SixStar said:


> It's completely your call though. I can send it to you to try with her, and if it's no good, you could list on here again to pass on to someone else?


if tilly mint doesn't want it kip would love it to stop him getting bored


----------



## Guest

SixStar as I said before bailey would love it if tilly does not want it


----------



## SixStar

New Puppy Mum said:


> SixStar as I said before bailey would love it if tilly does not want it


Yep, next in queue - will see what Tillymint says first though.



simonehadland2009 said:


> if tilly mint doesn't want it kip would love it to stop him getting bored


Sorry, New Puppy Mum asked first


----------



## Tillymint

SixStar said:


> Yep, next in queue - will see what Tillymint says first though.
> 
> Sorry, New Puppy Mum asked first


Thanks
Let the little doggies have it though, Tilly has got one which she swapped with Millie


----------



## SixStar

New Puppy Mum, if you PM me your address I'll pop it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> New Puppy Mum, if you PM me your address I'll pop it in the post tomorrow.


Thank you x


----------



## 5headh

I have:

A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")

An Ancol 'tailored' hound coat size medium (16") tartan colour. Worn quite abit but in good condition as not worn for walks.

2 pets at home dog 'hoodies' Olive Bone Fleece by Simply She Medium | Pets at Home
small and X-Large

a red 'snuggle factor' dog rain coat, with hood! small 10"-12" http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snuggle-Factor-Raincoat-Medium-14-16inch/dp/B000XZ582C

Will find more tomorrow 

All now got a home!!


----------



## simonehadland2009

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")
> 
> An Ancol 'tailored' hound coat size medium (16") tartan colour. Worn quite abit but in good condition as not worn for walks.
> 
> 2 pets at home dog 'hoodies' Olive Bone Fleece by Simply She Medium | Pets at Home
> small and X-Large
> 
> a red 'snuggle factor' dog rain coat, with hood! small 10"-12" Snuggle Factor Dog Raincoat Medium 14-16inch Red: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> Will find more tomorrow


can i have the tartan coat please ?


----------



## lipsthefish

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")
> 
> An Ancol 'tailored' hound coat size medium (16") tartan colour. Worn quite abit but in good condition as not worn for walks.
> 
> 2 pets at home dog 'hoodies' Olive Bone Fleece by Simply She Medium | Pets at Home
> small and X-Large
> 
> a red 'snuggle factor' dog rain coat, with hood! small 10"-12" http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snuggle-Factor-Raincoat-Medium-14-16inch/dp/B000XZ582C
> 
> Will find more tomorrow


If you still have the snuggle factor rain coat could I have it for Angel please


----------



## PoisonGirl

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")
> 
> An Ancol 'tailored' hound coat size medium (16") tartan colour. Worn quite abit but in good condition as not worn for walks.
> 
> 2 pets at home dog 'hoodies' Olive Bone Fleece by Simply She Medium | Pets at Home
> small and X-Large
> 
> a red 'snuggle factor' dog rain coat, with hood! small 10"-12" Snuggle Factor Dog Raincoat Medium 14-16inch Red: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> Will find more tomorrow


I can't find sizes for the 'hoodies', if the xl fits Dave can I have that?


----------



## lipsthefish

I've got a red collar with reflective stripes round it, it measures 15 inch at the smallest and goes up to 24 inches (what on earth I thought I was ever gonna do with it I don't know  ) It's pretty much new. If anyone wants it you are quite welcome  I'll have a poke around tomorrow to see what else I have, am sure I have a kong toy hidden somewhere 

If anyone is needing a home for a puzzle toy suitable for little ones would you keep me in mind, I'm not sure if ours will have the brains to use one so a bit reluctant to buy new, would pay postage if they are too heavy (never seen one in real life  )

The collar


----------



## 5headh

simonehadland2009 said:


> can i have the tartan coat please ?


Sure can  pm me your addy and will get it sent off


----------



## Kiwi

Love this thread. Will respond in slower time but it aught to be sticky'd or something so we can get back to it easily!!


----------



## 5headh

PoisonGirl said:


> I can't find sizes for the 'hoodies', if the xl fits Dave can I have that?


Its 20" neck to tail

and 24"ish round the belly bit lol


----------



## PoisonGirl

Oh god Chase ate my tape measure...... think I've got one from a christmas cracker in the drawer :lol:


Aww poo, he's too round for it :lol: and most annoyed I made him get up to measure him :laugh:


----------



## 5headh

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh god Chase ate my tape measure...... think I've got one from a christmas cracker in the drawer :lol:
> 
> Aww poo, he's too round for it :lol: and most annoyed I made him get up to measure him :laugh:


ahaha! Thats the problem I had with Woody!! Little chunks!


----------



## Paula07

If the hoodie doesn't fit Dave id love it for Tig. He feels the cold a lot more these days.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Bloomin staffies :lol:
Dave is scared of his coat, yes scared, tries to run away from it but it does rustle however I don't want to spend loads on a fleecy thing incase he freaks out and I can't send it back because Dave hair and fleece = white fleece :lol:


----------



## 5headh

Paula07 said:


> If the hoodie doesn't fit Dave id love it for Tig. He feels the cold a lot more these days.


I doesnt fit Dave  So your welcome to it, if so pm your address.


----------



## Booties

Why did I have to pick such a big fluffy dog?

No need for cute little raincoats...


----------



## Micky93

Booties said:


> Why did I have to pick such a big fluffy dog?
> 
> No need for cute little raincoats...


There is always a need for cute little raincoats - we do have torrential rain here in the UK


----------



## ballybee

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")


Could I have this? Think it would suit Dan 



lipsthefish said:


> I've got a red collar with reflective stripes round it, it measures 15 inch at the smallest and goes up to 24 inches (what on earth I thought I was ever gonna do with it I don't know  ) It's pretty much new. If anyone wants it you are quite welcome  I'll have a poke around tomorrow to see what else I have, am sure I have a kong toy hidden somewhere


Could I have this for Tummel?? I need a reflective collar for him


----------



## Booties

Micky93 said:


> There is always a need for cute little raincoats - we do have torrential rain here in the UK


This is true, but I can't imagine Mori would be too happy having all that wolfy-fur mushed under a plastic coat hehe 

Thank you to the people who gave me rep for this, btw 
I was worried you'd think I was mad for this thread!


----------



## Paula07

5headh said:


> I doesnt fit Dave  So your welcome to it, if so pm your address.


Thank you, will PM you now.


----------



## lipsthefish

ballybee said:


> Could I have this? Think it would suit Dan
> 
> Could I have this for Tummel?? I need a reflective collar for him


Of course you can, I've sent you a pm for your address


----------



## Milliepoochie

This is a great idea for a thread BUT can I just warn people to be very careful when giving out personal details ie addresses over the internet. 
Mainly for a couple of reasons:

1- Not all giving out addresses in this thread are adults thus most likely cannot give out an alternative address ie work so are giving out the address where they and their dog resides.

2- The Forum can give you a false sense of security - but this doesn't mean your safe giving your details out.

Members who have been around a while will know EXACTLY why I am writing this.

Im not trying to put a downer on this but please don't let your vigilance down


----------



## babycham2002

lovely idea and a fair post milliepoochie





The only Thing I would say is be careful of postage, it can be a real killer now and anything over 25mm (i think) thick is a packet which is a mimum £2.60 to send

But i do think it is a great idea honest


----------



## Booties

Milliepoochie said:


> This is a great idea for a thread BUT can I just warn people to be very careful when giving out personal details ie addresses over the internet.
> Mainly for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1- Not all giving out addresses in this thread are adults thus most likely cannot give out an alternative address ie work so are giving out the address where they and their dog resides.
> 
> 2- The Forum can give you a false sense of security - but this doesn't mean your safe giving your details out.
> 
> Members who have been around a while will know EXACTLY why I am writing this.
> 
> Im not trying to put a downer on this but please don't let your vigilance down


This is what I was debating when posting the thread.

I decided to leave it open to people's own discrepancy though- obviously go with your gut instinct as you would giving out personal details in any situation.

Thanks for posting that, too


----------



## Booties

babycham2002 said:


> The only Thing I would say is be careful of postage, it can be a real killer now and anything over 25mm (i think) thick is a packet which is a mimum £2.60 to send


Agree with this, too.

Please please be willing to pay postage on the things other members are kindly sending you.

I'm not asking any on the 3 items I've previously posted, but I am likely to do so with larger or heavier items. I advise that other people put a reasonable P&P price on their items if they wish to, unless they're making a fair trade for something similar of course 

ETA: Sorry for double post


----------



## Charleigh

Ooo great idea! I have some jumpers that I imagine teddy will grow out of in no time and I've ordered some new intelligence toys so I can send Teddy's old ones so in a few weeks to a month expect a fair few posts from me 

I do have this 'car' harness that does not fit teddy at all. I imagine it would be ideal for a dog that has a thicker chest perhaps? Not ideal for the car really but perhaps for a cheapy harness? Or to secure your dogs in the car if you want to sit with all the doors open?

Zooplus it's size small.

In regards to home address does anyone know if this is true? Would be a good idea perhaps as then people only know the area not the home address? Can you send something to the post office for collection? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers it says about posting to a post office? I just wonder as I do often miss my post man I'm usually up the post office anyway so I thought this might be an idea?


----------



## Wyrd

I will dig out the bag and try and find the stuff, but off the top of my head I have:

Red 3 peaks collar
Black H harness
Red Flexi Lead

They all came with Darcey but I don't use them, I will get pics/measurements when I have located the bag! lol


----------



## PoisonGirl

Wyrd said:


> I will dig out the bag and try and find the stuff, but off the top of my head I have:
> 
> Red 3 peaks collar
> Black H harness
> Red Flexi Lead
> 
> They all came with Darcey but I don't use them, I will get pics/measurements when I have located the bag! lol


When you find the flexi can you let me know the size/weight and length of the cord/tape please? Mine broke (it had a frayed point) and is now a few feet shorter :lol:


----------



## Weezawoo

Wyrd said:


> I will dig out the bag and try and find the stuff, but off the top of my head I have:
> 
> Red 3 peaks collar
> Black H harness
> Red Flexi Lead
> 
> They all came with Darcey but I don't use them, I will get pics/measurements when I have located the bag! lol


Hi

If the harness will fit a collie x flatcoat I think it would be really handy for bella so would love it please!


----------



## PoisonGirl

I have a few things to offer. But can I ask for £2 towards postage per item as I am a bit skint with Dave having to go into the vets on tues 

Dogit soft toy- needs a little repair










A mooing cow, bit hairy but still moo's (Dave is terrified of it  )










Water bowl and bottle










Green winalot squeaky bone- still squeaks, I'm a mean mummy and don't let them have these in the house.










Snoopy teddy, bit hairy










Soft ball










If no one wants any of these, they will be going to the local rescue


----------



## Wyrd

PoisonGirl said:


> When you find the flexi can you let me know the size/weight and length of the cord/tape please? Mine broke (it had a frayed point) and is now a few feet shorter :lol:


Will do


----------



## Wyrd

Weezawoo said:


> Hi
> 
> If the harness will fit a collie x flatcoat I think it would be really handy for bella so would love it please!


It fit a Dalmatian, so may do  I will get measurements


----------



## Weezawoo

Poisongirl could I send you postage for the bowl and bottle please? I keep meaning to pick some up for keeping in the car but im so useless  haha


----------



## PoisonGirl

Yes of course, will PM you


----------



## 5headh

ballybee said:


> Could I have this? Think it would suit Dan
> 
> Could I have this for Tummel?? I need a reflective collar for him


Yeah thats fine  If you pm me your address will get it posted


----------



## GingerRogers

Tillymint said:


> aw ok nevermind
> 
> If anybody else has any puzzles... we love puzzles
> 
> Trying to think what I have got & so far come up with an official YES officially from the one & only Anfield LFC shop.......... rubber chicken (complete with squeak)
> It's not that she supports any other rubbish team like ManU or anything, it turned out that she was frightened of the rubber chicken so I had to put him away in the cupboard - forever


My evil side would love to have that to annoy my husband,  he hates LFC with a passion, Chelsea fan, but he *really *hates them so better say no.

I have a couple of harnesses NB *NOT *suitable for houdini dogs 

Ancol - Padded Harnesses - Black not sure exactly what size as I threw the packet away last week  despite it lying around for months it is the 'suitable for Jack Russell' size but was a little too big for Ginge it looks really cool at night with the reflective stitching.

Also Red Nylon Dog Harness by Pets at Home | Pets at Home in small again meant to suit Jack Russell sized dogs but waaay too big for Ginge, emergency buy after she broke her collar so only worn for one day until she escaped and attacked a spaniel 

She appears to be Jack Russell size but harnesses don't fit. I would suggest larger JRT sized dogs only apply.


----------



## Lilylass

lipsthefish said:


> I've got a red collar with reflective stripes round it, it measures 15 inch at the smallest and goes up to 24 inches
> 
> The collar


See this is gone (Typical ... missed it! ) - if anyone has anything similar would love it for Maisie .... 

I did buy a flourescent jacket for her but she *hates* it  - would happily swap for a collar ...


----------



## Booties

Posted these today:

Wainwright's Orange Nylon Dog Collar

Puppy 3 Toy Pack by Little Linyl

Puppy Starter Kit | Nylabone®


They should be with you all by Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

The postage came to £9 for all 3, just as a reminder to everyone for how much Royal Mail charges these days- and if you need postage costs paid, please ask for this in your advertisement.


----------



## Coffee

Oh what a great idea 

I have a few bits I could offer that aren't really worth ebaying but still too nice to just throw in the bin  

Will get busy later with the camera!


----------



## Booties

Coffee said:


> Oh what a great idea
> 
> I have a few bits I could offer that aren't really worth ebaying but still too nice to just throw in the bin
> 
> Will get busy later with the camera!


I'm just lazy and link to the website of the item...

You guys are so dedicated


----------



## catseyes

Tillymint said:


> aw ok nevermind
> 
> If anybody else has any puzzles... we love puzzles
> 
> Trying to think what I have got & so far come up with an official YES officially from the one & only Anfield LFC shop.......... rubber chicken (complete with squeak)
> It's not that she supports any other rubbish team like ManU or anything, it turned out that she was frightened of the rubber chicken so I had to put him away in the cupboard - forever


oooh oooh can i have the chicken!! zelda adores rubber chickens we have got through about 5 lol.. happy to cover the postage.

and poisongirl can i have the mooing cow... again zelda would love this!! and gappy to pay the postage, going to have a root through see what i can find to add to this x


----------



## catseyes

PoisonGirl said:


> I have a few things to offer. But can I ask for £2 towards postage per item as I am a bit skint with Dave having to go into the vets on tues
> 
> Dogit soft toy- needs a little repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mooing cow, bit hairy but still moo's (Dave is terrified of it  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water bowl and bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green winalot squeaky bone- still squeaks, I'm a mean mummy and don't let them have these in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy teddy, bit hairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one wants any of these, they will be going to the local rescue


can i have the mooing cow... happy to take the soft ball and green bone if no one else wants them, will pay postage of course.


----------



## toffee44

Have a large plastic bed going

Obviously pick up only. Nr Chichester. West Sussex could deliver if local

Currently sat in the garden. Found Dylan snoozing in it earlier which reminded me it needs to go.

Its this big:


----------



## catseyes

Ok not found much so far but have these..

a size medium puppy harness, this does need washing before i post it - my washing machine is in an outside utility and the water pipe is frozen right now so could be a wait whilst its cold. It measures 14" around the neck and 18 around the waist has been used a fair bit but ideal for a puppy.










and this pink metallic lead measures 47" total is a faux leather material










being cheeky but can i ask £2 for the postage on the lead as that will be a parcel and im skint as well lol.


----------



## Guest

If anybody has a coat going to fit medium size border collie PLEASE get intouch
It will be VERY much appreciated in this weather.


----------



## lipsthefish

catseyes said:


> Ok not found much so far but have these..
> 
> a size medium puppy harness, this does need washing before i post it - my washing machine is in an outside utility and the water pipe is frozen right now so could be a wait whilst its cold. It measures 14" around the neck and 18 around the waist has been used a fair bit but ideal for a puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this pink metallic lead measures 47" total is a faux leather material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being cheeky but can i ask £2 for the postage on the lead as that will be a parcel and im skint as well lol.


Could I get the lead if you still have it please, it will match Angel's harness, I can pay the postage, I think we all skint this time of year, think we'll cancel Christmas!!


----------



## catseyes

Yep lead taken... do you still have my paypal address for the postage?


----------



## lipsthefish

catseyes said:


> Yep lead taken... do you still have my paypal address for the postage?


Yep, I'll do it now, thank you


----------



## catseyes

No problem will post it on monday x


----------



## Coffee

Booties said:


> I'm just lazy and link to the website of the item...
> 
> You guys are so dedicated


Not a bad idea that  but at least one collar I've had for a while so don't think it will still be on the [email protected] site...!


----------



## Paula07

Wyrd said:


> I will dig out the bag and try and find the stuff, but off the top of my head I have:
> 
> Red 3 peaks collar
> Black H harness
> Red Flexi Lead
> 
> They all came with Darcey but I don't use them, I will get pics/measurements when I have located the bag! lol


If the harness doesn't fit weezawoos doggy i would be interested in it for Tig.


----------



## Guest

Collar Blue; adjustable no idea what size it is probably best for dogs with neck sizes 13" and above. With crossbones and pawprints. Side release collar. Tried on Bailey once, so good as new.


----------



## Malmum

What a good idea for a thread Booties  I have a drawer full of odd stuf so will have a gander. I've bought so many different things for Flynn to help with walking and also have 13 different training books but having found out its me whose the problem don't need them anymore either. 

Will list them too later. 

I did send some stuff to a forum member who was starting to foster only to find two weeks later she gave up. Could've taken them to a rescue instead.


----------



## Spendy

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")
> 
> An Ancol 'tailored' hound coat size medium (16") tartan colour. Worn quite abit but in good condition as not worn for walks.
> 
> 2 pets at home dog 'hoodies' Olive Bone Fleece by Simply She Medium | Pets at Home
> small and X-Large
> 
> a red 'snuggle factor' dog rain coat, with hood! small 10"-12" Snuggle Factor Dog Raincoat Medium 14-16inch Red: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> 
> Will find more tomorrow


Hiya ... if the small [email protected] hoodie is still available, may I please have it for Karma


----------



## PoisonGirl

catseyes said:


> can i have the mooing cow... happy to take the soft ball and green bone if no one else wants them, will pay postage of course.


Yes of course, I should be able to squeeze them all into one postage bag, will PM you 



Malmum said:


> What a good idea for a thread Booties  I have a drawer full of odd stuf so will have a gander. I've bought so many different things for Flynn to help with walking and also have 13 different training books but having found out its me whose the problem don't need them anymore either.
> 
> Will list them too later.
> 
> I did send some stuff to a forum member who was starting to foster only to find two weeks later she gave up. Could've taken them to a rescue instead.


Ooooh, books!! :w00t: :w00t: I NEED more books :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## PoisonGirl

I am looking for a medium harness with D ring on the chest or a med halti harness if anyone has one.


----------



## 5headh

Spendy said:


> Hiya ... if the small [email protected] hoodie is still available, may I please have it for Karma


It is available if you pm me your addy


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> It is available if you pm me your addy


Is the large one still available? x


----------



## Guest

:glare:


Malmum said:


> What a good idea for a thread Booties  I have a drawer full of odd stuf so will have a gander. I've bought so many different things for Flynn to help with walking and also have 13 different training books but having found out its me whose the problem don't need them anymore either.
> 
> Will list them too later.
> 
> I did send some stuff to a forum member who was starting to foster only to find two weeks later she gave up. Could've taken them to a rescue instead.


books! Like PG I love books


----------



## Guest

new puppy mum said:


> :glare:
> 
> Books! Like pg i love books :d


books are amazing <3


----------



## PoisonGirl

I am going to be refreshing this all night waiting for the books now :w00t: :lol:


----------



## Goldstar

Great idea 

I'll have a look around tomorrow for stuff I don't need.


----------



## 8tansox

Such a shame, our dogs have plenty yet dogs in rescue would be absolutely over the moon with some of these toys and things.


----------



## Guest

8tansox said:


> Such a shame, our dogs have plenty yet dogs in rescue would be absolutely over the moon with some of these toys and things.


I know, but its nice to get some things for cheap/free for our dogs especially if you can`t really afford to spoil your dog all the time, If anything I advertise doesn`t go I package it all up and donate it to rescue


----------



## catseyes

8tansox said:


> Such a shame, our dogs have plenty yet dogs in rescue would be absolutely over the moon with some of these toys and things.


Thats why i only had 2 items to add.. gave a black sack of stuff and food to the local dog rescue before xmas... we all do our best and im sure most people on here have in some way helped rescues.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I'm always sending stuff for the rescue 
ALso 2 of the kennel staff did a sleepover in a kennel and raised heaps of money that was just getting used for toys and games for the dogs, so they aren't short just now anyway


----------



## catseyes

Kinda put a dampener on the thread didnt it, now we all feel guilty for being skint after xmas...

one made trash is another mans treasure... or should i say dogs?


----------



## SixStar

8tansox said:


> Such a shame, our dogs have plenty yet dogs in rescue would be absolutely over the moon with some of these toys and things.


And that is where the vast majority of my unwanted dog bedding and toys end up, as well as goodie boxes of food and treats at Christmas, but it's nice to have a set-up like this too - my local post office to send some things off to PF members is a five minute drive, my local rescue is an hours drive


----------



## Flamingoes

God, I love this sort of thing, it's so lovely 

I have a designer bowl that I bought bark face last year, it's a raised feeding one and he's a pom so it's very small. It cost me £180  but he wont use it 

Would anyone like that? I can't find the link to the website but I could take a photo if it would help


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> God, I love this sort of thing, it's so lovely
> 
> I have a designer bowl that I bought bark face last year, it's a raised feeding one and he's a pom so it's very small. It cost me £180  but he wont use it
> 
> Would anyone like that? I can't find the link to the website but I could take a photo if it would help


Would it be pick up only?


----------



## 5headh

Boooks! :d :d :d


----------



## Guest

5headh said:


> Boooks! :d :d :d


Yay! Another book addict!


----------



## Flamingoes

New Puppy Mum said:


> Would it be pick up only?


No I'll happily post it


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> No I'll happily post it


Would you be looking for a postage fee? Just thinking might cost quite a bit to send


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

simonehadland2009 said:


> oohhh have u still gotthis i could do with it if possible ?


no probs - have pm`d you for address.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Just to say... probably best to PM people about stuff in case they miss your post saying you you can use what they offer?


----------



## Flamingoes

New Puppy Mum said:


> Would you be looking for a postage fee? Just thinking might cost quite a bit to send


No of course not  If another woof enjoys it then that's payment enough 

ETA - doggy bowl gone and hope this thread continues xxxx


----------



## Booties

Malmum said:


> What a good idea for a thread Booties  I have a drawer full of odd stuf so will have a gander. I've bought so many different things for Flynn to help with walking and also have 13 different training books but having found out its me whose the problem don't need them anymore either.
> 
> Will list them too later.
> 
> I did send some stuff to a forum member who was starting to foster only to find two weeks later she gave up. Could've taken them to a rescue instead.


I'll be watching your posts like a hawk then... In case Mori can use any of the stuff yours have "outgrown" etc. 

*I was thinking, guys. Please tell me if this is a bad idea.

A lot of us donate stuff to rescues, and this thread may be taking that away from a couple of rescue pups... But not everyone can afford to spoil their dogs, and I think it's great to be able to get bargains and spread the cost like this...
However, to counter that:
How would everyone feel about making a £1 donation to charity for every item they recieve? I can set up a JustGiving page so it's not sending money directly to one member.
£1 isn't much to ask for a new harness or book or jacket, and if one item goes every day, that's £365 to the rescue at the end of the year?
Just an idea.*


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

5headh said:


> I have:
> 
> A green camouflage side release collar 15" - massive!! (25")
> 
> )


ooh! Has this gone? My Shamus Pointer needs a new collar? 
x
have pm`d you


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Booties said:


> However, to counter that:
> How would everyone feel about making a £1 donation to charity for every item they recieve? I can set up a JustGiving page so it's not sending money directly to one member.
> £1 isn't much to ask for a new harness or book or jacket, and if one item goes every day, that's £365 to the rescue at the end of the year?
> Just an idea.[/SIZE][/B]


yes, good idea.


----------



## GingerRogers

Booties said:


> I'll be watching your posts like a hawk then... In case Mori can use any of the stuff yours have "outgrown" etc.
> 
> *I was thinking, guys. Please tell me if this is a bad idea.
> 
> A lot of us donate stuff to rescues, and this thread may be taking that away from a couple of rescue pups... But not everyone can afford to spoil their dogs, and I think it's great to be able to get bargains and spread the cost like this...
> However, to counter that:
> How would everyone feel about making a £1 donation to charity for every item they recieve? I can set up a JustGiving page so it's not sending money directly to one member.
> £1 isn't much to ask for a new harness or book or jacket, and if one item goes every day, that's £365 to the rescue at the end of the year?
> Just an idea.*


Sounds like a great idea, I for one would be happy with that.


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> I'll be watching your posts like a hawk then... In case Mori can use any of the stuff yours have "outgrown" etc.
> 
> *I was thinking, guys. Please tell me if this is a bad idea.
> 
> A lot of us donate stuff to rescues, and this thread may be taking that away from a couple of rescue pups... But not everyone can afford to spoil their dogs, and I think it's great to be able to get bargains and spread the cost like this...
> However, to counter that:
> How would everyone feel about making a £1 donation to charity for every item they recieve? I can set up a JustGiving page so it's not sending money directly to one member.
> £1 isn't much to ask for a new harness or book or jacket, and if one item goes every day, that's £365 to the rescue at the end of the year?
> Just an idea.*


I do like that idea and I'd be happy to do it, but then on the other hand - most of us do our bit for rescues in other ways, and I don't think we should be made to feel guilty for passing unwanted items between members on here.


----------



## Jackie99

I have a stagbar that has not been touched by my dog and never will I doubt he showed no interest and also some treats I picked up in a German Market which he also showed no interest in. If anyone wants those please PM me as otherwise I will be passing them on to one of the local dog owners before they past their sell by  Both gone


----------



## Guest

Jackie99 said:


> I have a stagbar that has not been touched by my dog and never will I doubt he showed no interest and also some treats I picked up in a German Market which he also showed no interest in. If anyone wants those please PM me as otherwise I will be passing them on to one of the local dog owners before they past their sell by


Could I have a stag bar please


----------



## SixStar

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could I have a stag bar please


Leave some stuff for other people you!!!


----------



## Jackie99

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could I have a stag bar please


Have PM'ed you x


----------



## Guest

Jackie99 said:


> I have a stagbar that has not been touched by my dog and never will I doubt he showed no interest and also some treats I picked up in a German Market which he also showed no interest in. If anyone wants those please PM me as otherwise I will be passing them on to one of the local dog owners before they past their sell by


Oooh can I have this please? 
Woops, sorry :') too slow


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> I do like that idea and I'd be happy to do it, but then on the other hand - most of us do our bit for rescues in other ways, and I don't think we should be made to feel guilty for passing unwanted items between members on here.


I agree entirely, and it's not a guilt thing on my part. I've volunteered, rescued animals and made plenty of donations...
But I think a tiny donation like that, if everyone can afford it, is a winner all round. A dog gets something new, someone gets rid of something unwanted, a rescue dog gets fed for a day


----------



## Pointermum

I don't think it should be first come first served as not everyone can live on here all day and it seems the same people will end up with the lot 

I think the person sending should be able to chose who they think it would benefit most.


----------



## SixStar

Pointermum said:


> I don't think it should be first come first served as not everyone can live on here all day and it seems the same people will end up with the lot
> 
> I think the person sending should be able to chose who they think it would benefit most.


This is what I was thinking - a lot of people are only here in the evenings for example. Maybe it should be ''offer what you take'' too?


----------



## Booties

Pointermum said:


> I don't think it should be first come first served as not everyone can live on here all day and it seems the same people will end up with the lot
> 
> I think the person sending should be able to chose who they think it would benefit most.


Fine by me if that's how people would rather do it... I didn't really think this would pick up so much!

As long as there's no favouritism based on who members like/have chatted with the most


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Leave some stuff for other people you!!!


:tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie: I`m backing away now
I feel awful now


----------



## H0lly

Darn, missed out on the stag bar, I sent most of my stuff off to a rescue at christmas. might have a few things tho will have a dig out tomorrow


----------



## Booties

New Puppy Mum said:


> :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie: :tongue_smilie: I`m backing away now
> I feel awful now


Don't feel awful!

You're just quicker than the rest of us :lol:


----------



## Goldstar

Pointermum said:


> I don't think it should be first come first served as not everyone can live on here all day and it seems the same people will end up with the lot
> 
> I think the person sending should be able to chose who they think it would benefit most.


This :biggrin5:


----------



## Booties

I'll edit the first post to say "Not first-come" then 

I would really like opinions on the charity donations though, so I can set up a page and start "collecting" 
I was thinking something like this;
Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)
As opposed to a big chain like RSPCA. It has to be a charity that's listed on JustGiving. Here's the list;
https://www.justgiving.com/charity/search?includeProjects=True&category=30


----------



## Guest

Does anybody know if that large hoody was available? I got lost up in the comments. x


----------



## Lilylass

Booties said:


> A lot of us donate stuff to rescues, and this thread may be taking that away from a couple of rescue pups... But not everyone can afford to spoil their dogs, and I think it's great to be able to get bargains and spread the cost like this...
> However, to counter that:
> How would everyone feel about making a £1 donation to charity for every item they recieve? I can set up a JustGiving page so it's not sending money directly to one member.
> £1 isn't much to ask for a new harness or book or jacket, and if one item goes every day, that's £365 to the rescue at the end of the year?
> Just an idea.


I agree with this as I do tend to pass on unused stuff to my local rescue - I've just given them one of the huge plastic beds (amongst other things) for example



Booties said:


> I would really like opinions on the charity donations though, so I can set up a page and start "collecting"
> I was thinking something like this;
> Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)
> As opposed to a big chain like RSPCA. It has to be a charity that's listed on JustGiving. Here's the list;
> https://www.justgiving.com/charity/search?includeProjects=True&category=30


For me personally, if I was giving stuff away on here rather than it going to my local rescue - which is a *tiny* independent rescue .... I'd want the £1 to go to them

Could people not just make the donation themselves?


----------



## Coffee

Jackie99 said:


> I have a stagbar that has not been touched by my dog and never will I doubt he showed no interest and also some treats I picked up in a German Market which he also showed no interest in. If anyone wants those please PM me as otherwise I will be passing them on to one of the local dog owners before they past their sell by


Alfie said he would be delighted to give those treats a new home if they're still available 

And in the spirit of the thread  I have the following couple of things to offer:

Medium black spotty collar ( size measurements are on the description) from Pets at Home in very good condition:
Black Dotty Medium Collar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home *Taken.*

Ezydog traffic lead, in excellent condition, used it once :lol:
EzyDog Mongrel Lead 12" Black: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies *Taken.*

I know I have some others bits and bobs and will have a look for them tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Coffee said:


> Alfie said he would be delighted to give those treats a new home if they're still available
> 
> And in the spirit of the thread  I have the following couple of things to offer:
> 
> Medium black spotty collar ( size measurements are on the description) from Pets at Home in very good condition:
> Black Dotty Medium Collar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> 
> Ezydog traffic lead, in excellent condition, used it once :lol:
> EzyDog Mongrel Lead 12" Black: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> I know I have some others bits and bobs and will have a look for them tomorrow


Can I have the lead please?  x
Oooh being really cheeky but if nobody claims the collar... :}


----------



## Coffee

TheCatSlave said:


> Can I have the lead please?  x
> Oooh being really cheeky but if nobody claims the collar... :}


Lead is all yours 

Someone had already pm'd me for the collar so seems fair to send you one each, hope that's okay 

PM me where you'd like me to send the lead and I'll get it in the post on Monday for you


----------



## Gertrude

SixStar said:


> This is what I was thinking - *a lot of people are only here in the evenings for example.* Maybe it should be ''offer what you take'' too?


Yeah like me 

When I logged off of here last nite it was only on page 4!!! 

:lol:


----------



## Booties

*Just a reminder:* Can everyone please clearly add "taken" to their original post when an item has gone? 
Thanks to everyone who's done so already!

*As for the charity page*, I'm going to set up a Justgiving page and then leave it open to discussion. 
I understand the want to donate to your_ local_ charities, but think about it: If you get 5 cool free items from this thread the whole year, you've given away £5 to some homeless dogs- it's hardly taking away from what you can donate out of your own pocket... Just think of it as buying a collar, harness, book, toy, or whatever for only £1. 
All those pounds add up!

Thanks to everyone so far


----------



## Squeeze

Don't mean to be cheeky but... :blushing:
If anyone has a harness with the ring at the front...?
Sorry for being cheeky but I'd like to try one on Jax but don't want to spend out on one if its not going to work for us...


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> I think I'll pick the Happy Staffy Rescue as they look like they do some good work.


Could we have a general dog rescue rather than a breed specific one?


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> Could we have a general dog rescue rather than a breed specific one?


We can, but when I asked people for suggestions, I got nothing back 

I linked the list of available centres, and I want to pick one that does good work and isn't limited to one area of the country 

I'll link again 
https://www.justgiving.com/charity/search?includeProjects=True&includeCharities=True&category=30


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> We can, but when I asked people for suggestions, I got nothing back
> 
> I linked the list of available centres, and I want to pick one that does good work and isn't limited to one area of the country
> 
> I'll link again
> https://www.justgiving.com/charity/search?includeProjects=True&includeCharities=True&category=30


My vote is for the Oldies Club, but honestly I don't mind - every one deserves it


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> My vote is for the Oldies Club, but honestly I don't mind - every one deserves it


Ah, I love them!!

Are they on the list??
I am perfectly happy to go for this if they are.
I must admit I started skimming the list after a page of giraffe and plant charities...


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> Ah, I love them!!
> 
> Are they on the list??
> I am perfectly happy to go for this if they are.
> I must admit I started skimming the list after a page of giraffe and plant charities...


Yes, they are. My old Rough and my sons GSD and Ridgie both came through them - they do fantastic work 

https://www.justgiving.com/oldies


----------



## Booties

Okiedokes, have edited that part out of the post to avoid charity confusion 

Oldies it is. I can't imagine anyone being unhappy with that!


----------



## Booties

*The front page has now been updated with a link to the charity page.

It would really mean a lot to a lot of people and pups if you would all think about participating, but I'm not going to force anyone. 

Justgiving requires a minimum donation of £2.*


----------



## Thorne

New Puppy Mum said:


> This is the poodle book
> Poodles by Amy Fernandez Hardback, 2009 9781842862100 | eBay
> 
> Beagles book
> Beagles: Amazon.co.uk: Dominique de Vito: Books


Do you still have the Poodles book? If so I'd love to have it please 

I've got a pink slip lead that could go, it's about 6' long, but light enough to shove in your pocket. Soft material but quite thin so not for pullers!
Hi-craft Oakberry Colorope Slip Lead - Dog Collars, Leads and Clothing - Dogs - Pets - Equestrian - Derby House Website
TAKEN

I've not long had a sort out so not sure I've got anything else going spare, but will have a look!


----------



## Guest

Thorne said:


> Do you still have the Poodles book? If so I'd love to have it please
> 
> I've got a pink slip lead that could go, it's about 6' long, but light enough to shove in your pocket. Soft material but quite thin so not for pullers!
> Hi-craft Oakberry Colorope Slip Lead - Dog Collars, Leads and Clothing - Dogs - Pets - Equestrian - Derby House Website
> 
> I've not long had a sort out so not sure I've got anything else going spare, but will have a look!


Of course you can PMed you x


----------



## Booties

Drumroll, please!

Black Star Motif Puppy Collar and Lead Set by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
Mori's worn it out about 5 times, so a few of the stars look a _little_ more ragged, but it's still in great nick! He's outgrown it already 
It's XS, up to about 11" I'd say 
ETA: Looks like plastic on [email protected] but it's woven string/rope/whatever you call that.


----------



## 5headh

I'm going to have a hunt later to see if I can find some more bits


----------



## Symone

Booties said:


> Drumroll, please!
> 
> Black Star Motif Puppy Collar and Lead Set by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> Mori's worn it out about 5 times, so a few of the stars look a _little_ more ragged, but it's still in great nick! He's outgrown it already
> It's XS, up to about 11" I'd say
> ETA: Looks like plastic on [email protected] but it's woven string/rope/whatever you call that.


Shame Shamaya would already be too big for that. Or it would only just fit and last a week  
Why must they grow? They should suddenly just transform from puppy to adult to save us money on collars!


----------



## Flamingoes

I have a stag bar, not in it's packaging but completely untouched 

It's the very small one 

ETA - gone


----------



## Weezawoo

Flamingoes said:


> I have a stag bar, not in it's packaging but completely untouched
> 
> It's the very small one


If no one else is interested I would love this at the pup has taken a liking to them and it really keeps her settled  happy to give someone else a chance too!


----------



## Flamingoes

Weezawoo said:


> If no one else is interested I would love this at the pup has taken a liking to them and it really keeps her settled  happy to give someone else a chance too!


I'm happier doing it on a first come first served, just cause I'm too soft to choose 

So yes of course. He refuses to even look at it :lol:

Packaging will be free btw  just pm me and I'll get it out on Monday for you


----------



## Flamingoes

Sorry for the double post 

Are we doing other critters too? Like cat stuff etc


----------



## Booties

I don't mind other critters- lots of people here have cats, rats, hamsters, birds, horses, etc.

But might get less interest since this post is on the dog board 

I may as well put this up here, as I don't think Mori's ever going to sleep in it:

Teddy's Faux Fur Square Dog Bed by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
In Medium, really soft and warm. Mori lay in it for about an hour and then shunned it... But it cost me £32 including postage, just 4 weeks ago 
I think it'll probably cost a lot to post, though...
TAKEN

Here it is:


----------



## Flamingoes

Booties said:


> I don't mind other critters- lots of people here have cats, rats, hamsters, birds, horses, etc.
> 
> But might get less interest since this post is on the dog board


True :lol:

I'll pop stuff up anyway if I come across it and if no one wants it then it's no loss


----------



## Weezawoo

Booties said:


> I don't mind other critters- lots of people here have cats, rats, hamsters, birds, horses, etc.
> 
> But might get less interest since this post is on the dog board
> 
> I may as well put this up here, as I don't think Mori's ever going to sleep in it:
> 
> Teddy's Faux Fur Square Dog Bed by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> In Medium, really soft and warm. Mori lay in it for about an hour and then shunned it... But it cost me £32 including postage, just 4 weeks ago
> I think it'll probably cost a lot to post, though...
> 
> Here it is:


That looks so comfy I want it so I can lie in it :crazy:

Beds like that are wasted on Lottie she still seems to want to pee just so it smells like pee


----------



## Booties

* @ babycham2002*

Private Messages won't let me reply to you :glare:
Says you've exceeded your quota 

You're welcome to take the bed if you like- i'm just giving it a wash right now to be sure 

I have no idea how much it would cost though. It's pretty puffy and weighted, so it might cost 9 or 10 £ to post...
I can always send you the postage receipt and Paypal you back any excess if it's less, though?

Depends how you want to do it


----------



## sailor

What a lovely idea, especially with the added donations for the oldies rescue 

*off to have a nosey see what I have stored away *


----------



## Guest

Does anybody have anything flourescent or a dog coat going? To fit border collie pleaseX


----------



## Weezawoo

Booties said:


> * @ babycham2002*
> 
> Private Messages won't let me reply to you :glare:
> Says you've exceeded your quota
> 
> You're welcome to take the bed if you like- i'm just giving it a wash right now to be sure
> 
> I have no idea how much it would cost though. It's pretty puffy and weighted, so it might cost 9 or 10 £ to post...
> I can always send you the postage receipt and Paypal you back any excess if it's less, though?
> 
> Depends how you want to do it


Use a courier so much cheaper! Collect+ are pretty good!


----------



## babycham2002

Booties said:


> * @ babycham2002*
> 
> Private Messages won't let me reply to you :glare:
> Says you've exceeded your quota
> 
> You're welcome to take the bed if you like- i'm just giving it a wash right now to be sure
> 
> I have no idea how much it would cost though. It's pretty puffy and weighted, so it might cost 9 or 10 £ to post...
> I can always send you the postage receipt and Paypal you back any excess if it's less, though?
> 
> Depends how you want to do it


Thanks very much  With the fosters I always need more beds lol it will be lovely for Dotty  
Have emptied my PM box now 



Weezawoo said:


> Use a courier so much cheaper! Collect+ are pretty good!


Thanks very much  Will have a look at them


----------



## Booties

Weezawoo said:


> Use a courier so much cheaper! Collect+ are pretty good!


Had a look at them, they do look a lot cheaper than RM!

Never used them before 

Also a note for when people take things from me: I would be really really happy if they would all consider the charity link on the first post 
Just a consideration is better than nothing.


----------



## Weezawoo

Booties said:


> Had a look at them, they do look a lot cheaper than RM!
> 
> Never used them before
> 
> Also a note for when people take things from me: I would be really really happy if they would all consider the charity link on the first post
> Just a consideration is better than nothing.


I use couriers at work and they are much cheaper even more so with heavier things, I use myparceldelivery for bigger things through work but collect+ are okay for smaller, in fact it is how I sent my SS as it is traceable it just isn't next day


----------



## Jackie99

I have a red nylon slip lead if anyone can make use of that- It is unused- PM me  Gone


----------



## BobbyBrownDog

OK GUYS, SORRY TO BE SO LOUD, BUT I THINK THIS THREAD IS A FANTASTIC IDEA BUT IT NEEDS SOME ORDER.

A QUICK SUGGESTION;

IF YOU ARE OF A KIND HEART AND WANT TO GIVE AWAY YOUR STUFF IN A FREECYCLE FASHION, CAN I SUGGEST YOU START A NEW THREAD IN THE CLASSIFIEDS SECTION, WITH THE TITLE STATING 
'PF FREECYCLE (enter item up for grabs)' , THEN EVERYBODY KNOWS WHAT IT IS AND MEMBERS DONT HAVE TO SPEND AGES LOOKING THROUGH THIS THREAD ONLY TO FIND THERE IS NOTHING FOR THEM. AFTER ALL, THAT IS WH THE CLASSIFIEDS SECTION IS THERE.

ONLY AN IDEA


----------



## Jackie99

I'm going to put these here

I have a Kat Kabin the original green colour Bought for the stray I care for- Only the stray doesn't use it- Bought second hand and not in first class condition overall but fine for a unusual indoor house or outdoor if it isn't used for the cat to actually live in like I need for the stray just for when you are out etc. Or if you fancy a bit of DIY. It doesn't need much doing. It comes with the winter warmer thermal blanket. It may not come with the flap as that may be going on a new house I am having made when I finally get it!!!

But all you would need to do is arrange courier to collect. I do have it for sale on E Bay as if I can make a little back for it that would be lovely but if it doesn't sell I am happy to let it go to anyone who PM's me their interest here  It isn't getting used and need space for the new house.

Also have a Bird Cage in amazing condition comes with a lot of stuff and the stand- again just need to arrange your delivery and I can get it ready. I again do have it up for sale but if anyone is interested I can get back to you asap if it doesn't sell and would be good knowing they are getting used again  PM me. BOTH GONE


----------



## Booties

I actually think it might be worth making a separate thread, in which people post their items under one post each, which they edit to add things or state that things have been taken. Then we all just PM each other?

Because it is indeed hectic.


----------



## babycham2002

booties?
how much did it come up with with the courier?
i will make a donation to the oldies club too


----------



## Booties

babycham2002 said:


> booties?
> how much did it come up with with the courier?
> i will make a donation to the oldies club too


Very kind of you! 

It was between 3 and 6 £, it asks for the delivery postcode before it gives you a price- any chance you can PM that?


----------



## lipsthefish

I have a brand new cd-rom thingy for computers, it's called the multimedia guide to dogs, has loads of doggy info and stuff about 250 breeds, might be good for letting little ones on to learn about breeds without having to worry about them being on websites, I'm going to post office tomorrow so could post it then if anyone is interested


----------



## 5headh

lipsthefish said:


> I have a brand new cd-rom thingy for computers, it's called the multimedia guide to dogs, has loads of doggy info and stuff about 250 breeds, might be good for letting little ones on to learn about breeds without having to worry about them being on websites, I'm going to post office tomorrow so could post it then if anyone is interested


Oooo! Could I possibly have this?! I have far to many doggy books/magazines... so surely a cd-rom doesn't count?


----------



## lipsthefish

5headh said:


> Oooo! Could I possibly have this?! I have far to many doggy books/magazines... so surely a cd-rom doesn't count?


Of course, pm me your address and I'll get it off to you tomorrow


----------



## 5headh

For everyone that has asked for my items, I'm afraid I cannot post today as we have had snow and motorbike (with partial bald tyre) + snow = ouch!

Will get them posted as soon as the roads arent deadly!!

Hope thats okay!!


----------



## Guest

Posted my items today  Got a red slip from post office, which come when I was at school which I *think* is the puzzle toy off sixstar


----------



## Booties

@Babycham

The courier didn't give me an address label, and still have not contacted me. Paid them already, so I'm a little bummed out...

Still, I posted the bed to you via RM. No use making you wait! If it's not there by tomorrow, it should be there Thursday


----------



## Wyrd

Still searching for the bag of items I promised to find! 

:sosp:


----------



## Jackie99

Just off to the Post Office to post the treats and stagbar out as yesterday when I went it was closed for some reason. Sorry about the delay and hopefully the will get to you very quick. 

Thank you very much Coffee- The collar was awaiting for us upon our return from a walk just now and my dog was very interested by it indeed  Shall try it on him in a bit but looks perfect size


----------



## babycham2002

Booties said:


> @Babycham
> 
> The courier didn't give me an address label, and still have not contacted me. Paid them already, so I'm a little bummed out...
> 
> Still, I posted the bed to you via RM. No use making you wait! If it's not there by tomorrow, it should be there Thursday


Oh you shouldnt have  
Would you like me transfer you some more postage?

V


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Hello everyone!

I have been away for a few days and am so impressed by how this thread is going!!!

Trino cares not a jot for toys at the moment so if Lucy behaves the same way - I will have a lot on here!


----------



## SophieCyde

ooh what a good idea , I\ll have to look through murphy's toybox later and see whats in there he doesn't play with too much


----------



## Coffee

Jackie99 said:


> Just off to the Post Office to post the treats and stagbar out as yesterday when I went it was closed for some reason. Sorry about the delay and hopefully the will get to you very quick.
> 
> Thank you very much Coffee- The collar was awaiting for us upon our return from a walk just now and my dog was very interested by it indeed  Shall try it on him in a bit but looks perfect size


Oooh, glad to hear it arrived safely  Sorry, have only just seen this. Hope it fits okay 

ps. ignore my pm


----------



## Booties

babycham2002 said:


> Oh you shouldnt have
> Would you like me transfer you some more postage?
> 
> V


Oops, this thread keeps getting buried 

No, no, don't worry about it at all! It's definitely gone to a good cause- I just hope the new little lady likes it


----------



## Jackie99

Might be a bit cheeky but anyone have an igloo bed they no longer use? Don't want it for free of course but as this is for a stray I don't want to pay the high prices I am finding for these. If you do have one about you don't use PM me


----------



## Thorne

New Puppy Mum - thank you for the Poodle book! It arrived yesterday and am chuffed to bits  
Have donated my £2 to the justgiving fund, it's only fair.


----------



## babycham2002

Thank you so much booties the dogs totally love their new bed, thank you again for your kindness, esp in this weather they like something really snuggly to lie in


----------



## Booties

babycham2002 said:


> Thank you so much booties the dogs totally love their new bed, thank you again for your kindness, esp in this weather they like something really snuggly to lie in


Very glad they like it! The cushion is brilliant for hiding a hot water bottle under too 

Hope it wasn't too scrunched up when it got there, and sorry for the packaging, I like to recycle old boxes/tape/paper/everything else


----------



## sharloid

I'm very interested in getting some new toys - perhaps something interactive if anyone has anything spare?

I've raided the toy box and there's a Kong wobbler that isn't used if it's any good to any one? I'll have to check the postage as it's quite heavy/bulky.


----------



## Booties

sharloid said:


> I'm very interested in getting some new toys - perhaps something interactive if anyone has anything spare?
> 
> I've raided the toy box and there's a Kong wobbler that isn't used if it's any good to any one? I'll have to check the postage as it's quite heavy/bulky.


I would really like this for Mori if nobody else has asked... 

Been wanting one for a while but dunno how much he'll like it so don't want to spend the £6-odd they cost here >>
-stingy-

Would be happy to pay postage 

ETA: will look for any toys not still being played with/not destroyed


----------



## sharloid

Booties said:


> I would really like this for Mori if nobody else has asked...
> 
> Been wanting one for a while but dunno how much he'll like it so don't want to spend the £6-odd they cost here >>
> -stingy-
> 
> Would be happy to pay postage
> 
> ETA: will look for any toys not still being played with/not destroyed


According to Royal Mail a standard parcel weighing less than 2kg will cost £5.30 . They do cost £14 new from PAH so it's up to you


----------



## Pointermum

sharloid said:


> According to Royal Mail a standard parcel weighing less than 2kg will cost £5.30 . They do cost £14 new from PAH so it's up to you


If it's less than a kg it doesn't go as standard parcel , it just goes as 1st/2nd class packet . Here's the calculator if you can weigh it Price Finder | Royal Mail Ltd


----------



## Coffee

Royal Mail's prices have gone up loads, especially for smaller items 

Anyway... BIG thanks to Jackie99... the parcel of treats came today and Alfie was VERY interested  Not quite sure what any of it is :lol: but I gave him the long, twirly thing and he loved it and then wimpered at the bag for more (greedy git) until I had to hide the rest of them in the end!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

Jackie 99 - I promise I will send you a bed soon. I have been so rushed off my feet with animals I barely remember what a post office is.

In the meantime and bearing in mind my very sporadic post office visiting skills: I have these up for grabs:









Black buckle collar with bone and diamante. Non branded. Measures 12 inches in length from tip to end of buckle.









I have two of these, one with tag attached and one without. From Zooplus (Dog Collars and Harnesses at zooplus: Soft Dog Harness black) - one size S one size XS. XS TAKEN









Gutted this doesnt fit the dogs - Casual Canine brand harness - with DINOSAUR PATTERN! Labelled 'fits chest 11"-13" TAKEN


----------



## Guest

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Jackie 99 - I promise I will send you a bed soon. I have been so rushed off my feet with animals I barely remember what a post office is.
> 
> In the meantime and bearing in mind my very sporadic post office visiting skills: I have these up for grabs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black buckle collar with bone and diamante. Non branded. Measures 12 inches in length from tip to end of buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these, one with tag attached and one without. From Zooplus (Dog Collars and Harnesses at zooplus: Soft Dog Harness black) - one size S one size XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted this doesnt fit the dogs - Casual Canine brand harness - with DINOSAUR PATTERN! Labelled 'fits chest 11"-13"


Could I perhaps have the XS one of this harness? 
Do you need postage paid


----------



## lipsthefish

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Jackie 99 - I promise I will send you a bed soon. I have been so rushed off my feet with animals I barely remember what a post office is.
> 
> In the meantime and bearing in mind my very sporadic post office visiting skills: I have these up for grabs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black buckle collar with bone and diamante. Non branded. Measures 12 inches in length from tip to end of buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these, one with tag attached and one without. From Zooplus (Dog Collars and Harnesses at zooplus: Soft Dog Harness black) - one size S one size XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted this doesnt fit the dogs - Casual Canine brand harness - with DINOSAUR PATTERN! Labelled 'fits chest 11"-13"


If you still have the dinosaur harness would I be able to have it for Angel please


----------



## Hannahmourneevans

New Puppy Mum - did you mean the black harness? 
Lipsthefish - yes you can, PM me your address x


----------



## lipsthefish

Hannahmourneevans said:


> New Puppy Mum - did you mean the black harness?
> Lipsthefish - yes you can, PM me your address x


Thank you  I'll pm you now


----------



## Jackie99

Hannahmourneevans said:


> New Puppy Mum - did you mean the black harness?
> Lipsthefish - yes you can, PM me your address x


No rush at all for the Igloo. Whenever is fine. Just let me know about the postage x


----------



## lipsthefish

Hannahmourneevans said:


> New Puppy Mum - did you mean the black harness?
> Lipsthefish - yes you can, PM me your address x


I've pm'd you now, had a bit of trouble with my internet connection!


----------



## Booties

Keep forgetting about this thread 

I have a £5 off microchipping at [email protected] voucher and a £5 off Eukanuba voucher if they're of use to anyone. 

Still have the puppy collar/lead too!


----------



## 5headh

Still havent managed to get to the post office I tried yesterday but ended up falloing off my motorbike


----------



## Milliepoochie

5headh said:


> Still havent managed to get to the post office I tried yesterday but ended up falloing off my motorbike


Hope your ok! 

Check out Collect + from Parcel 2 go - Often cheaper than Royal Mail and you always get proof of postage / tracking and can send thing from your local corner shop


----------



## 5headh

Milliepoochie said:


> Hope your ok!
> 
> Check out Collect + from Parcel 2 go - Often cheaper than Royal Mail and you always get proof of postage / tracking and can send thing from your local corner shop


I'm okay, pulled my back/shoulder a neck but I think that was trying to pick it up after!!

Just dont dare go out again for a while!!

I don't have a local corner shop without going on my bike... we live in a teeny hamlet


----------



## Booties

I have some Natures Harvest Puppy Trays too.
They're heavy, but it's possible to post a couple if anyone wants to try them out?
Natures Harvest Puppy Chicken & Rice Dog Food 395g x 18 - From £21.15


----------



## Guest

Booties said:


> I have some Natures Harvest Puppy Trays too.
> They're heavy, but it's possible to post a couple if anyone wants to try them out?
> Natures Harvest Puppy Chicken & Rice Dog Food 395g x 18 - From £21.15


Could I try a couple please? x


----------



## Booties

TheCatSlave said:


> Could I try a couple please? x


Sure can!

If you PM me your address 'n' all that jazz 
They are the puppy chicken 'n' rice just to reiterate- Expire Oct 2013


----------



## Guest

Booties said:


> Sure can!
> 
> If you PM me your address 'n' all that jazz
> They are the puppy chicken 'n' rice just to reiterate- Expire Oct 2013


Fantastic, thanks duck.
I'll PM you now


----------



## Wyrd

sharloid said:


> I'm very interested in getting some new toys - perhaps something interactive if anyone has anything spare?
> 
> I've raided the toy box and there's a Kong wobbler that isn't used if it's any good to any one? I'll have to check the postage as it's quite heavy/bulky.


If this is still available my Spots would enjoy this  Happy to pay postage and something towards it


----------



## Wyrd

I have a Eukanuba dog food storage bin and measuring cup, it's quite big so postage might be quite expensive, or local collection welcome


----------



## BumbleFluff

Cheeky request, has anyone got a large/XL dog bed they want rid of? Dont mind paying


----------



## Booties

Ah, if anyone has a rake brush they don't use, I would really appreciate that. 

Cheeky, I know!


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> Ah, if anyone has a rake brush they don't use, I would really appreciate that.
> 
> Cheeky, I know!


I'm sure I've got one that we don't use - I'll try and root it out.


----------



## Booties

That would be really great! Thank you


----------



## sharloid

Has anyone found any toys they'd like to part with?


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> That would be really great! Thank you


I have one like this - 









And one like this -









Which style would you like? Or you're welcome to both!


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> I have one like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which style would you like? Or you're welcome to both!


The first one makes me think of Nightmare on Elm Street...   

Are they about the same size? I think I'll have the second one if that's okay? Slightly less scary


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> The first one makes me think of Nightmare on Elm Street...
> 
> Are they about the same size? I think I'll have the second one if that's okay? Slightly less scary


:lol:

The first one is good for very thick fur - I brought it for use on a Bernese, but their coats aren't thick enough - and neither is my Newfies! It would only be suitable for _extremely_ thickly coated dogs. The teeth are about two inches long, and 'jagged' - sorry, that doesn't make it sound any less scary doesn't it?! 

The second one, teeth are about an inch long and smooth, and very effective - pulls out the dead undercoat.

When I find my ones (they're in the garage somewhere, and will take a bit of hunting over the next couple of days! ) I'll take some pics so you can see the actual ones - will be on a webcam so a bit naff, but will give you an idea


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> :lol:
> 
> The first one is good for very thick fur - I brought it for use on a Bernese, but their coats aren't thick enough - and neither is my Newfies! It would only be suitable for _extremely_ thickly coated dogs. The teeth are about two inches long, and 'jagged' - sorry, that doesn't make it sound any less scary doesn't it?!
> 
> The second one, teeth are about an inch long and smooth, and very effective - pulls out the dead undercoat.
> 
> When I find my ones (they're in the garage somewhere, and will take a bit of hunting over the next couple of days! ) I'll take some pics so you can see the actual ones - will be on a webcam so a bit naff, but will give you an idea


That's brilliant, thank you very much!!

It still sounds horrifically scary  

It's just for Mori, I assume the second would work on his undercoat (completely forgot to buy one somehow ), especially when he's just a pup


----------



## foxyrockmeister

I've had a clear out and have a few things that we no longer use, let me know if you want anything:

Collars *EDIT - ONLY SMALL PINK LEFT NOW*



















Puppy collar and lead *EDIT - SOLD*










Medium Ezydog harness (only have the Brown one left) *EDIT - SOLD*



















Small Ezydog harness (only have black one left) *EDIT - SOLD*










2 x black Sporn no pull harness *EDIT - BOTH SOLD*



















Pedipaws nail trimmer *EDIT - SOLD*










3 peaks waterproof coat in grey, size Large (18" / 45cm back) small 1cm tear.*EDIT - SOLD*
Sorry this is the best pic I can find and she has her harness on over the top. As you can see it id too small for Lily, she now has the XL and Branston has an XXL so the L isn't really all that big in my opinion!










ETA: Just found this pic too without harness


----------



## catseyes

ooooooh can i have the puppy collar and lead and the medium ezydog harness zeldas needs washing and i cant be without one!!

pleeeeeeese!!!


----------



## SixStar

Hi foxyrockmeister - would the small Ezydog harness fit a Westie? (a small one at that - 7 kg). My boy is loosing his sight and I need to start putting a longline on him when swimming for his safety  - so looking for a harness to use with that!


----------



## CaliDog

foxyrockmeister said:


> I've had a clear out and have a few things that we no longer use, let me know if you want anything:
> 
> 2 x black Sporn no pull harness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could i have this one please
> do you want any money for it and postage
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

catseyes said:


> ooooooh can i have the puppy collar and lead and the medium ezydog harness zeldas needs washing and i cant be without one!!
> 
> pleeeeeeese!!!


Can I have a blanket pleaasseee for Teddy


----------



## foxyrockmeister

catseyes said:


> ooooooh can i have the puppy collar and lead and the medium ezydog harness zeldas needs washing and i cant be without one!!
> 
> pleeeeeeese!!!


You can indeeedy! 

BUT.............. whois the puppy collar and lead for??? Is there something you're not telling us? Are you expecting? :laugh:

PM me your address and I shall post them tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## catseyes

lol no its for zelda... she only has a teeny neck and we keep her on a light lead indoors sometimes so we can grab her quickly if need be.. will it fit her or is it teeny.. her neck is about 14".

and the medium ezydog.. how much do you want for them both hun?


----------



## Guest

foxyrockmeister said:


> You can indeeedy!
> 
> BUT.............. whois the puppy collar and lead for??? Is there something you're not telling us? Are you expecting? :laugh:
> 
> PM me your address and I shall post them tomorrow :thumbup:


If you have a spare collar can I have one as well as a blanket too please ! xxx


----------



## Pointermum

Any chance of the med easydog harness for Shelby if it's still there please 

Edit i'm too slow !


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> Hi foxyrockmeister - would the small Ezydog harness fit a Westie? (a small one at that - 7 kg). My boy is loosing his sight and I need to start putting a longline on him when swimming for his safety  - so looking for a harness to use with that!


I think it would yes.

I've just found some pics of Branston when it fitted him, I'd say he's about Westie size here!



























(please excuse Lily's cone head  )

Eta:
Here's a link to the Ezydog sizing chart, hope that helps 
Harness and Collar Sizes : EzyDog!, Now go and play!


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> I think it would yes.
> 
> I've just found some pics of Branston when it fitted him, I'd say he's about Westie size here!
> 
> Eta:
> Here's a link to the Ezydog sizing chart, hope that helps
> Harness and Collar Sizes : EzyDog!, Now go and play!


Aww, how cute are the ickle baby Pickles?! :001_wub: Please may I have it for Alfie? If so, let me know how much you'd like for it and postage!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

CaliDog said:


> foxyrockmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a clear out and have a few things that we no longer use, let me know if you want anything:
> 
> 2 x black Sporn no pull harness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could i have this one please
> do you want any money for it and postage
> 
> 
> 
> You can!
> 
> I don't want any money for it thanks, if you PM me your address I'll post it tomorrow and depending on how much it costs to send I might ask you for a bit of p&p if that's ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CaliDog

thats fab thank you i only want one not two  let me know about the postage  thankyou


----------



## catseyes

I have pmed!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

catseyes said:


> lol no its for zelda... she only has a teeny neck and we keep her on a light lead indoors sometimes so we can grab her quickly if need be.. will it fit her or is it teeny.. her neck is about 14".
> 
> and the medium ezydog.. how much do you want for them both hun?


It'll be too small for her, it's only teeny tiny (was Lily's first baby collar and is only 12" at it's absolute max)

Sorry, I can't resist posting a pic of the baby Lily modelling it!!










The larger of the other collars (1st pic) are 13-16" if any good for you?


----------



## catseyes

Thanks, shame it wont fit but how cute is baby lily!!!! the other one will fit though .. the pink one of course... i have pmed to ask for your paypal info and how much to pay you. x


----------



## Booties

Don't know if I've missed everything... but would any of the harnesses fit a slightly chubby beagle?  

Need to get Flo a new one in any case, hers is mangy as anything


----------



## foxyrockmeister

TheCatSlave said:


> Can I have a blanket pleaasseee for Teddy





TheCatSlave said:


> If you have a spare collar can I have one as well as a blanket too please ! xxx


I'm confused!!! What blanket? Which collar are you interested in? 



SixStar said:


> Aww, how cute are the ickle baby Pickles?! :001_wub: Please may I have it for Alfie? If so, let me know how much you'd like for it and postage!


You can indeed  If you PM me your address I'll post it tomorrow. I don't want any money for the harness but I'll see how much it costs to post 



Booties said:


> Don't know if I've missed everything... but would any of the harnesses fit a slightly chubby beagle?
> 
> Need to get Flo a new one in any case, hers is mangy as anything


Sorry, both the Ezydog harness have gone already. There is still one of the sporn harnesses left, I think it would fit a beagle but it depends whether it's the sort of harness you want - it's one that sort of tightens when they pull 
Mesh Non-Pull Harness: The Sporn Company


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> You can indeed  If you PM me your address I'll post it tomorrow. I don't want any money for the harness but I'll see how much it costs to post


Thank you very much. Will PM now


----------



## Weezawoo

If noone has taken it could I please try the nail trimmer 

loving the baby pickles, so adorable!


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Weezawoo said:


> If noone has taken it could I please try the nail trimmer
> 
> loving the baby pickles, so adorable!


You can indeed!

Although it calls it a trimmer, it's actually like a dremel thing that files the nails down, is that what you're after?

I've heard great things about them and bought it on a whim but the Pickles are terrified of it  so it's never been used (apart from once on the cat :lol: )


----------



## Booties

foxyrockmeister said:


> There is still one of the sporn harnesses left, I think it would fit a beagle but it depends whether it's the sort of harness you want - it's one that sort of tightens when they pull
> Mesh Non-Pull Harness: The Sporn Company


If it'll fit Flo, I'd really like to try it! I can always pop it back up if it doesn't fit I suppose...

Doesn't it cost more to post from the IoW?


----------



## Weezawoo

foxyrockmeister said:


> You can indeed!
> 
> Although it calls it a trimmer, it's actually like a dremel thing that files the nails down, is that what you're after?
> 
> I've heard great things about them and bought it on a whim but the Pickles are terrified of it  so it's never been used (apart from once on the cat :lol: )


Yes in fact my OH wanted to buy one as Lottie really hates me clipping her nails, as soon as it clicks shes pulled her paw away so hopefully it will be perfect 

Let me know how much you want 

Thank you!

Oh if noone else asks for it the coat would be ideal for my mums dog (one of) but will let others have a chance


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to add: If anybody has a blanket that will fit a collie please may I have it


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Booties said:


> If it'll fit Flo, I'd really like to try it! I can always pop it back up if it doesn't fit I suppose...
> 
> Doesn't it cost more to post from the IoW?


PM me your address and I'll get it sent off 

No, it doesn't cost anymore to post from here, which is why it's sooooooo bloody annoying when so many places charge an arm and a leg to deliver here, or refuse to deliver at all


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Weezawoo said:


> Yes in fact my OH wanted to buy one as Lottie really hates me clipping her nails, as soon as it clicks shes pulled her paw away so hopefully it will be perfect
> 
> Let me know how much you want
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Oh if noone else asks for it the coat would be ideal for my mums dog (one of) but will let others have a chance


No probs, I don't want anything for it but may ask for some p&p depending on how much it costs to post 

I hope Lottie is braver than the Pickles when it comes to the terrifying object!!

Sorry, but the coat has been taken already


----------



## Weezawoo

foxyrockmeister said:


> No probs, I don't want anything for it but may ask for some p&p depending on how much it costs to post
> 
> I hope Lottie is braver than the Pickles when it comes to the terrifying object!!
> 
> Sorry, but the coat has been taken already


Okies no problem with P+P  I shall pm you now, I think she should be okay, hairdryer doesnt bother her so I hope she will be brave, if not I can pass it on to someone else


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Weezawoo said:


> Okies no problem with P+P  I shall pm you now, I think she should be okay, hairdryer doesnt bother her so I hope she will be brave, if not I can pass it on to someone else


Ahh well, the Pickles are terrified of the hair dryer too so that's a good sign!


----------



## lipsthefish

foxyrockmeister said:


> It'll be too small for her, it's only teeny tiny (was Lily's first baby collar and is only 12" at it's absolute max)
> 
> Sorry, I can't resist posting a pic of the baby Lily modelling it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The larger of the other collars (1st pic) are 13-16" if any good for you?


:001_wub: at baby Lily 

Do you think the puppy one might fit Angel please? Her neck is about 9 1/2 inches, she wears a collar for her tags if we are away from home and this one is so pretty


----------



## foxyrockmeister

lipsthefish said:


> :001_wub: at baby Lily
> 
> Do you think the puppy one might fit Angel please? Her neck is about 9 1/2 inches, she wears a collar for her tags if we are away from home and this one is so pretty


Yep, it will fit Angel :thumbup:

It's not quite so pretty as it was, it's been pickled!!! But you're welcome to it 

Would you want the matching lead too?


----------



## lipsthefish

foxyrockmeister said:


> Yep, it will fit Angel :thumbup:
> 
> It's not quite so pretty as it was, it's been pickled!!! But you're welcome to it
> 
> Would you want the matching lead too?


Thank you and yes please if it's okay to have the lead too  I'll pm my address and sort postage out with you


----------



## Booties

Thank you!

Also I posted the Natures Harvest trays today, they should be there by Monday at the latest


----------



## 5headh

Too everyone I need to post too! Just waiting for my motorbike battery to be charged then I'll be off to the post office!! Not riding it during the snow has killed the battery


----------



## lipsthefish

5headh said:


> Too everyone I need to post too! Just waiting for my motorbike battery to be charged then I'll be off to the post office!! Not riding it during the snow has killed the battery


It killed our car too  Didn't help that hubby had left the door slightly open so the interior light had been on for a fortnight  there was that much snow on it we never noticed the light


----------



## 5headh

lipsthefish said:


> It killed our car too  Didn't help that hubby had left the door slightly open so the interior light had been on for a fortnight  there was that much snow on it we never noticed the light


Ahaha Ooops!! I am missing my bike so much too!!


----------



## SixStar

*F.A.O Booties!*

I've dug out the grooming rakes as promised - I've found three different ones, all different styles, that I don't use.

Sorry about the picture quality, they were taken with the webcam!




























Blue handle - the scary one!  Rigid teeth approx 5cm long, sharp edges. Very good condition.

Black & green handle - rigid teeth approx 1.5cm (back row) and 1cm (front row). Small amount of rust on a couple of teeth.

Black & red handle - Mikki branded, spring loaded teeth that will follow the contours of the dogs body, teeth approx 3cm (back row) and 2cm (front row). Handle has been slightly chewed and there is a small amount of rust on most teeth, but still perfectly usable.

Let me know which one/s you'd like!


----------



## Weezawoo

SixStar said:


> *F.A.O Booties!*
> 
> I've dug out the grooming rakes as promised - I've found three different ones, all different styles, that I don't use.
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, they were taken with the webcam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue handle - the scary one!  Rigid teeth approx 5cm long, sharp edges. Very good condition.
> 
> Black & green handle - rigid teeth approx 1.5cm (back row) and 1cm (front row). Small amount of rust on a couple of teeth.
> 
> Black & red handle - Mikki branded, spring loaded teeth that will follow the contours of the dogs body, teeth approx 3cm (back row) and 2cm (front row). Handle has been slightly chewed and there is a small amount of rust on most teeth, but still perfectly usable.
> 
> Let me know which one/s you'd like!


These honestly look like torture tools


----------



## SixStar

Weezawoo said:


> These honestly look like torture tools


They do look a little menacing don't they?! :lol:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Branston turns into a quivering jelly when I approach him with a soft rubber grooming mitt, imagine what he'd do if I came at him with one of those :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Booties

SixStar said:


> *F.A.O Booties!*
> 
> I've dug out the grooming rakes as promised - I've found three different ones, all different styles, that I don't use.
> 
> Sorry about the picture quality, they were taken with the webcam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue handle - the scary one!  Rigid teeth approx 5cm long, sharp edges. Very good condition.
> 
> Black & green handle - rigid teeth approx 1.5cm (back row) and 1cm (front row). Small amount of rust on a couple of teeth.
> 
> Black & red handle - Mikki branded, spring loaded teeth that will follow the contours of the dogs body, teeth approx 3cm (back row) and 2cm (front row). Handle has been slightly chewed and there is a small amount of rust on most teeth, but still perfectly usable.
> 
> Let me know which one/s you'd like!


Thank you thank you!

I think the black and red one might be best? It's the middle size, so good for his puppy coat and something to grow into... I can always use a rust-cleaner if it bothers me somehow!

I assume the spring-loading makes it a bit more comfortable too... 

(also I'm still scared of the first one )


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> Thank you thank you!
> 
> I think the black and red one might be best? It's the middle size, so good for his puppy coat and something to grow into... I can always use a rust-cleaner if it bothers me somehow!
> 
> I assume the spring-loading makes it a bit more comfortable too...
> 
> (also I'm still scared of the first one )


No problem, PM me your address and I'll get it sent


----------



## Booties

Chirp Chirp!

Thank you to Sixstar- the rake came today! He's still grumbly and trying to bite it, but he seems to like it a lot more than the pin slicker brush 
Think I could make a pillow out of all this spare fluff...
I think the size is just about perfect too! I can use it on him now, but only just. Definitely something for him to grow into!

And! Thank you to Foxyrockmeister! The harness also came today, it feels like Christmas! 
Won't be able to try it on Flo yet, but soon, soon. It looks like it'll fit though! Didn't realise it would be so adjustable.
Incidentally I think Mori has a puppy-crush now! He took the harness off me as I opened the packet and wouldn't let it go for literally 30 minutes. He's now sleeping with it 
Maybe I should try it on him, too


----------



## Goldstar

I have a dark green and brown wax type dog coat. It's in very good condition (apart from a few white hairs in the velcro) 

It's too small around the rib cage for Lucky. Measurements are about 10 - 12 inches around the neck and 12 - 16 inches around the ribs. 

It has a clip at the front and velcro on the belly strap. Also 2 small openings on the back to attach a lead to harness. 

As funds are very tight here I'm asking £2 to cover postage 

TAKEN


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Booties said:


> Chirp Chirp!
> 
> Thank you to Sixstar- the rake came today! He's still grumbly and trying to bite it, but he seems to like it a lot more than the pin slicker brush
> Think I could make a pillow out of all this spare fluff...
> I think the size is just about perfect too! I can use it on him now, but only just. Definitely something for him to grow into!
> 
> And! Thank you to Foxyrockmeister! The harness also came today, it feels like Christmas!
> Won't be able to try it on Flo yet, but soon, soon. It looks like it'll fit though! Didn't realise it would be so adjustable.
> *Incidentally I think Mori has a puppy-crush now! He took the harness off me as I opened the packet and wouldn't let it go for literally 30 minutes. He's now sleeping with it *
> Maybe I should try it on him, too


Awww Mori loves the Pickles :001_wub:


----------



## Weezawoo

I think my parcel arrived today from the pickles but I wasn't at work, they text me to say something was there for me but I couldn't get there in time as was out for lunch!


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> Chirp Chirp!
> 
> Thank you to Sixstar- the rake came today! He's still grumbly and trying to bite it, but he seems to like it a lot more than the pin slicker brush
> Think I could make a pillow out of all this spare fluff...
> I think the size is just about perfect too! I can use it on him now, but only just. Definitely something for him to grow into!


You're welcome! At least you won't notice the teeth marks on the handle when he bites it - baby Harvey got there first! 

Foxyrockmeister - harness arrived, it fits Alfie like a glove. Thank you very much!


----------



## Pointermum

If anyone has a medium harness that would fit a 15kg beagle i would be grateful, a normal one ( not anti-pull ) as it's to be used with a bike and i think a pull one might rub to much, i would be very grateful :yesnod:

Edit i need to sort my dog cupboard out this week , so i'll add some bits soon


----------



## Paula07

Does anyone have any unwanted dog training books at all? Don't mind paying for them.


----------



## Booties

If I can get Flo's old harness I'll pop it on here, but no promises. All the moving houses is making this stuff tricky!

Also FRM, pretty sure this one will fit Flo... But I'll have to tear it from Mori :001_wub:


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> You're welcome! At least you won't notice the teeth marks on the handle when he bites it - baby Harvey got there first!
> 
> Foxyrockmeister - harness arrived, it fits Alfie like a glove. Thank you very much!


You're welcome  So glad that it fits Alfie and he can now swim safely 
I will be wanting photographic evidence though you understand :yesnod:



Booties said:


> If I can get Flo's old harness I'll pop it on here, but no promises. All the moving houses is making this stuff tricky!
> 
> Also FRM, pretty sure this one will fit Flo... But I'll have to tear it from Mori :001_wub:


Aww, Mori in a Pickle hand me down, he looks fab in it :thumbup: I think it will fit Flo too as it is very adjustable


----------



## astro2011

Wrong thread


----------



## Booties

astro2011 said:


> Wrong thread


Had a chuckle


----------



## lozzibear

I will have to sort through some of my stuff and see what I have. Although I am a terrible hoarder so it takes a lot for me to not see the need for something :lol: However, I am pretty sure I have a harness that doesn't fit my two (I know it definitely doesn't fit Jake now) that someone can have, although I will need to double check I still have it. It should be in their collar box though.

It is this one... He wore it when he was around 6 months.



























I should also have an anti-pull one, but again, I will need to check that. 









Thanks for the memories guys... Looking through the pics reminds me just how much Jake has filled out, he was such a skinny wee rat when he was younger :lol:


----------



## Leanne77

I have a Pedipaw nail trimmer free to a good home, complete with 2 spare sandpaper thingys - all I ask is a couple of quid postage as i'm skint and it's a a slightly heavier item. TAKEN.

I also have a 3 Peaks dog coat, grey in colour, size XXL - fits my male wirehaired pointer (still in packaging and little used) TAKEN.









There is also a Muksak. This is an airtight container for storing dog poo on a walk. It has a large loop so you can put it round your neck/across your chest. Alas, my dogs poo too much for this item!
Again, for this item i'm asking for a couple of quid postage as it's going to be going as a boxed parcel. TAKEN.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Leanne77 said:


> I have a Pedipaw nail trimmer free to a good home, complete with 2 spare sandpaper thingys - all I ask is a couple of quid postage as i'm skint and it's a a slightly heavier item.
> 
> I also have a 3 Peaks dog coat, grey in colour, size XXL - fits my male wirehaired pointer (still in packaging and little used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a Muksak. This is an airtight container for storing dog poo on a walk. It has a large loop so you can put it round your neck/across your chest. Alas, my dogs poo too much for this item!
> Again, for this item i'm asking for a couple of quid postage as it's going to be going as a boxed parcel.


How much postage would you want for the coat?


----------



## Coffee

Leanne77 said:


> I have a Pedipaw nail trimmer free to a good home, complete with 2 spare sandpaper thingys - all I ask is a couple of quid postage as i'm skint and it's a a slightly heavier item.
> 
> I also have a 3 Peaks dog coat, grey in colour, size XXL - fits my male wirehaired pointer (still in packaging and little used)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a Muksak. This is an airtight container for storing dog poo on a walk. It has a large loop so you can put it round your neck/across your chest. Alas, my dogs poo too much for this item!
> Again, for this item i'm asking for a couple of quid postage as it's going to be going as a boxed parcel.


Could I possibly ask for the 3 peaks coat if that's okay? Happy to paypal you some money for postage


----------



## ballybee

I wouldn't mind the pedipaw, I have clippers but they're quite bulky and don't really do small amounts so really only good for long nails!!!


----------



## Leanne77

Forget this post altogether!


----------



## Leanne77

Labrador Laura said:


> How much postage would you want for the coat?


Just a couple of pounds.


----------



## Coffee

Ah bugger, too slow


----------



## Leanne77

Coffee said:


> Ah bugger, too slow


TBF, Laura just asked how much I wanted postage, you said you would take it and pay postage so reserved for you if you want it.


----------



## Coffee

Leanne77 said:


> TBF, Laura just asked how much I wanted postage, you said you would take it and pay postage so reserved for you if you want it.


Are you sure? That would be great, thank you  Do you want to PM me with your paypal details and I'll send over the postage costs now. Let me know in the PM how much you need


----------



## Labrador Laura

Coffee said:


> Ah bugger, too slow


It's okay dont worry, i was just wondering for Zab for when he's older. I'm sure there will be others. He has alot of growing to do first !


----------



## Coffee

I have the following couple of things if anyone wants them 

Hunter side by side anti-pull harness:
Dalmatian Welfare - Harness
In size large. It's very adjustable so I would say it would fit a dog weighing from about 25kg to 35kg.

Halti head collar in size 3:
Halti Dog Head Collar by The Company of Animals | Pets at Home

Would appreciate £2.00 each towards p&p


----------



## Guest

Coffee said:


> I have the following couple of things if anyone wants them
> 
> Hunter side by side anti-pull harness:
> Dalmatian Welfare - Harness
> In size large. It's very adjustable so I would say it would fit a dog weighing from about 25kg to 35kg.
> 
> Halti head collar in size 3:
> Halti Dog Head Collar by The Company of Animals | Pets at Home
> 
> Would appreciate £2.00 each towards p&p


does the harness tighten??


----------



## Coffee

LurcherOwner said:


> does the harness tighten??


Yes it does, when the dog pulls.


----------



## metaldog

Leanne

Please can I have the Muksak?

I will pay postage or arrange collection. I am seeing SLB on the Nottingham walk so would be happy if you could pass it onto her for me?


----------



## Leanne77

metaldog said:


> Leanne
> 
> Please can I have the Muksak?
> 
> I will pay postage or arrange collection. I am seeing SLB on the Nottingham walk so would be happy if you could pass it onto her for me?


Yep, sure, no problem. I'll no doubt pass it on to Aimee, no point posting it when we live only a few miles apart!


----------



## Thorne

Offering up the harness on this thread for the freecycle, it's a little worn in places so not sure it's fair to charge for it. Still lots of life left in it, it's a good quality piece of kit! Would appreciate £2.20 towards postage 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-classifieds/290014-dublin-dog-collar-rogz-harness-both-medium.html









Putting the collar on ebay tomorrow so if anyone wants it, shout!

TAKEN


----------



## Pointermum

Thorne said:


> Offering up the harness on this thread for the freecycle, it's a little worn in places so not sure it's fair to charge for it. Still lots of life left in it, it's a good quality piece of kit! Would appreciate £2.20 towards postage
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-classifieds/290014-dublin-dog-collar-rogz-harness-both-medium.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the collar on ebay tomorrow so if anyone wants it, shout!


Could i take the harness please ? I'm after a medium one for Shelby , i'm sure she won't know it's blue :laugh:


----------



## Thorne

Pointermum said:


> Could i take the harness please ? I'm after a medium one for Shelby , i'm sure she won't know it's blue :laugh:


Yep, that's fine  PM'ing you now.


----------



## metaldog

Leanne77 said:


> Yep, sure, no problem. I'll no doubt pass it on to Aimee, no point posting it when we live only a few miles apart!


Thanks Leanne


----------



## Balto-x

Hi coffee can i get the harness please? Want it for jenna 
Xx


----------



## Coffee

Balto-x said:


> Hi coffee can i get the harness please? Want it for jenna
> Xx


You certainly can  Do you mind paying a couple of pounds towards postage?


----------



## Balto-x

Of course not just pm me how much  


Xxx


----------



## Ingrid25

how much would it cost to ship to/from down under


----------



## Booties

Quite a bit, I'd imagine!

A parcel weighing 1kg costs around $22 (Au) or £14.50 to send from the UK.

A parcel weighing 500g-1kg costs around $19 or £12 to send from Australia.


----------



## Ingrid25

Booties said:


> Quite a bit, I'd imagine!
> 
> A parcel weighing 1kg costs around $22 (Au) or £14.50 to send from the UK.
> 
> A parcel weighing 500g-1kg costs around $19 or £12 to send from Australia.


Jeepers creepers


----------



## Coffee

Balto-x said:


> Of course not just pm me how much
> 
> Xxx


Have posted the harness this morning  Sorry for the delay... we're moving house next week and I'm up to my armpits in boxes :crazy:

The Halti head collar, size 3, is still available if anyone wants it?

I also have a 3/4 full bottle of Plush Pet Instant Clean that I've very rarely used... bought from Crufts last year:

Instant Clean | Plush Pet


----------



## SLB

I'm terrible for not throwing things away - I always think - I might need that at some point.. 

However I will be sorting through the dog box properly soon. 

(Is there any freezers being given away :lol: )


----------



## Coffee

SLB said:


> I'm terrible for not throwing things away - I always think - I might need that at some point..
> 
> However I will be sorting through the dog box properly soon.
> 
> (Is there any freezers being given away :lol: )


I'm the opposite, I'm ruthless for getting rid of stuff... nothing hangs around too long in my house :lol: I live by the rule "have nothing in your house that is not beautiful or useful"


----------



## Firedog

Coffee said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm ruthless for getting rid of stuff... nothing hangs around too long in my house :lol: I live by the rule "have nothing in your house that is not beautiful or useful"


That's my husband gone then.


----------



## BobbyBrownDog

Coffee said:


> Have posted the harness this morning  Sorry for the delay... we're moving house next week and I'm up to my armpits in boxes :crazy:
> 
> The Halti head collar, size 3, is still available if anyone wants it?
> 
> I also have a 3/4 full bottle of Plush Pet Instant Clean that I've very rarely used... bought from Crufts last year:
> 
> Instant Clean | Plush Pet


I wouldnt mind the halti head collar. I will pm my address to you. do you want me to pay postage or donate?


----------



## Coffee

BobbyBrownDog said:


> I wouldnt mind the halti head collar. I will pm my address to you. do you want me to pay postage or donate?


A couple of pounds towards postage would be great thanks, am really having to watch the pennies at the moment as moving house next week


----------



## SLB

SLB said:


> I'm terrible for not throwing things away - I always think - I might need that at some point..
> 
> However I will be sorting through the dog box properly soon.
> 
> *(Is there any freezers being given away *:lol: )


It seems this bit upset one of my freezers which is dying now..:001_unsure: So seriously? Any small chest freezers?


----------



## Weezawoo

SLB said:


> It seems this bit upset one of my freezers which is dying now..:001_unsure: So seriously? Any small chest freezers?


Do you not have a local freecycle as there have been two on mine in the last few days :001_tt2:


----------



## SLB

Weezawoo said:


> Do you not have a local freecycle as there have been two on mine in the last few days :001_tt2:


Found one on gumtree but waiting till a more appropriate time to ring.


----------



## BobbyBrownDog

Coffee said:


> A couple of pounds towards postage would be great thanks, am really having to watch the pennies at the moment as moving house next week


I know the feeling  - I will send you my address and you give me paypal details and we can sort it out.


----------



## SixStar

I've found _stacks_ of stuff that needs to go, so will put it all up in chunks here and there rather than all in one go because I'll only get confused with who is having what otherwise! 

TakenRed soft leather greyhound track lead. The collar can only be removed from the lead by undoing the buckle, there's no trigger clip. Well worn, but in perfectly usable condition. I don't have the measurements to hand (but can measure if need be!) - would suit medium sized greyhound/lurcher type dogs.

Taken Bamboo 4 in 1 multi grooming brush. Soft bristle pad on one side with slicker pins on the other. It has two removable metal combs - flea and fine tooth - that slot into the sides of the brush. Red & white with rubber grip on handle, very good condition.

Bamboo Small Dog Puppy Slicker Bristle Brush Flea Combs | eBay

Taken Unopened 2 kg bucket of Royal Canin Babydog Milk, best before May 2013. Suitable for young pups or putting weight on adult dogs.

Royal Canin Babydog Milk

Taken Unopened 250ml bottle of Wahl Smart Groom Diamond White shampoo for white dogs.

Wahl Diamond White Shampoo - From £3.04

Taken Sebocalm shampoo for dry, sensitive and irritated skin. Enough shampoo to bathe one greyhound has been taken from the bottle, expires April 2013.

Sebocalm Shampoo 250ml Bottle - £8.99

Taken Doglife spotty blue puppy collar - leather outer with nylon lining, plastic buckle and steel d-ring. Adjustable from 20-35cm.

Dog Life MacLeather Dotty Dog Collar 2035cm Leather Collars for Sale

Taken Pets At Home sheepskin effect dog coat, large size (not generously sized however, should be a medium IMO). Only really suitable for indoor/house use, or dry weather outdoors. Good condition, but some thinning of the lining near the neck area.

Dog Coats | Stylish Dog Clothing rom Sheepskin Coat | CAROCU

Taken Rubber grooming mitt - different texture on each side, hole for thumb.

Christies Rubber Grooming Mitt | ChristiesDirect.com


----------



## Symone

SixStar said:


> I've found _stacks_ of stuff that needs to go, so will put it all up in chunks here and there rather than all in one go because I'll only get confused with who is having what otherwise!
> 
> Red soft leather greyhound track lead. The collar can only be removed from the lead by undoing the buckle, there's no trigger clip. Well worn, but in perfectly usable condition. I don't have the measurements to hand (but can measure if need be!) - would suit medium sized greyhound/lurcher type dogs.
> 
> Bamboo 4 in 1 multi grooming brush. Soft bristle pad on one side with slicker pins on the other. It has two removable metal combs - flea and fine tooth - that slot into the sides of the brush. Red & white with rubber grip on handle, very good condition.
> 
> Bamboo Small Dog Puppy Slicker Bristle Brush Flea Combs | eBay
> 
> Unopened 2 kg bucket of Royal Canin Babydog Milk, best before May 2013. Suitable for young pups or putting weight on adult dogs.
> 
> Royal Canin Babydog Milk
> 
> Unopened 250ml bottle of Wahl Smart Groom Diamond White shampoo for white dogs.
> 
> Wahl Diamond White Shampoo - From £3.04
> 
> Sebocalm shampoo for dry, sensitive and irritated skin. Enough shampoo to bathe one greyhound has been taken from the bottle, expires April 2013.
> 
> Sebocalm Shampoo 250ml Bottle - £8.99
> 
> Doglife spotty blue puppy collar - leather outer with nylon lining, plastic buckle and steel d-ring. Adjustable from 20-35cm.
> 
> Dog Life MacLeather Dotty Dog Collar 2035cm Leather Collars for Sale
> 
> Pets At Home sheepskin effect dog coat, large size (not generously sized however, should be a medium IMO). Only really suitable for indoor/house use, or dry weather outdoors. Good condition, but some thinning of the lining near the neck area.
> 
> Dog Coats | Stylish Dog Clothing rom Sheepskin Coat | CAROCU
> 
> Rubber grooming mitt - different texture on each side, hole for thumb.
> 
> Christies Rubber Grooming Mitt | ChristiesDirect.com


Could I possibly have the Bamboo 4 in 1 multi grooming brush, please? 
Will happily pay postage, too.


----------



## Guest

Would of liked the spotty blue collar but will give someone else a chance if anybody else wants it


----------



## SixStar

Symone said:


> Could I possibly have the Bamboo 4 in 1 multi grooming brush, please?
> Will happily pay postage, too.


Of course. 



New Puppy Mum said:


> Would of liked the spotty blue collar but will give someone else a chance if anybody else wants it


Welcome to it. 

PM your addresses guys and I'll get them sent after the weekend. I hate to be a tight sod, but I do need to kindly ask for postage, I should have said that in the first post!


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Of course.
> 
> Welcome to it.
> 
> PM your addresses guys and I'll get them sent after the weekend. I hate to be a tight sod, but I do need to kindly ask for postage, I should have said that in the first post!


How much postage would you like for the collar?


----------



## SixStar

New Puppy Mum said:


> How much postage would you like for the collar?


I'll let you know how much it is once I've posted it? Should be about £2.20 I think, second class.


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> I'll let you know how much it is once I've posted it? Should be about £2.20 I think, second class.


Thanks that should be fine 

I have a plastic blue bone chew toy and squeaky burger and newspaper toy. Bailey never play`s with them and they are pretty much new. I do need to ask for postage for them though. Can be sent out separate or together.


----------



## catseyes

SixStar said:


> I've found _stacks_ of stuff that needs to go, so will put it all up in chunks here and there rather than all in one go because I'll only get confused with who is having what otherwise!
> 
> Red soft leather greyhound track lead. The collar can only be removed from the lead by undoing the buckle, there's no trigger clip. Well worn, but in perfectly usable condition. I don't have the measurements to hand (but can measure if need be!) - would suit medium sized greyhound/lurcher type dogs.
> 
> Taken Bamboo 4 in 1 multi grooming brush. Soft bristle pad on one side with slicker pins on the other. It has two removable metal combs - flea and fine tooth - that slot into the sides of the brush. Red & white with rubber grip on handle, very good condition.
> 
> Bamboo Small Dog Puppy Slicker Bristle Brush Flea Combs | eBay
> 
> Taken Unopened 2 kg bucket of Royal Canin Babydog Milk, best before May 2013. Suitable for young pups or putting weight on adult dogs.
> 
> Royal Canin Babydog Milk
> 
> Unopened 250ml bottle of Wahl Smart Groom Diamond White shampoo for white dogs.
> 
> Wahl Diamond White Shampoo - From £3.04
> 
> Sebocalm shampoo for dry, sensitive and irritated skin. Enough shampoo to bathe one greyhound has been taken from the bottle, expires April 2013.
> 
> Sebocalm Shampoo 250ml Bottle - £8.99
> 
> Taken Doglife spotty blue puppy collar - leather outer with nylon lining, plastic buckle and steel d-ring. Adjustable from 20-35cm.
> 
> Dog Life MacLeather Dotty Dog Collar 2035cm Leather Collars for Sale
> 
> Pets At Home sheepskin effect dog coat, large size (not generously sized however, should be a medium IMO). Only really suitable for indoor/house use, or dry weather outdoors. Good condition, but some thinning of the lining near the neck area.
> 
> Dog Coats | Stylish Dog Clothing rom Sheepskin Coat | CAROCU
> 
> Rubber grooming mitt - different texture on each side, hole for thumb.
> 
> Christies Rubber Grooming Mitt | ChristiesDirect.com


Hi hun do you think the sheepskin coat would fit zelda or would it be too big for her?
Thanks x


----------



## Guest

Also have a batch of biscuit dog bones bought them loose they have no colourings and I think their chicken and rice. Bailey won`t touch them.  Have loads of them about 500g postage would be £2 I`m afraid


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Hi hun do you think the sheepskin coat would fit zelda or would it be too big for her?
> Thanks x


Hmm, I think it would probably fit, albeitly loose and comfy, rather than snug. You're welcome to it to try, then if it doesn't fit you could just list it back up here again?


----------



## catseyes

Could you let me know the length and the chest then i can check be less work all round if thats ok?


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Could you let me know the length and the chest then i can check be less work all round if thats ok?


Yes, that would be easier wouldn't it!  I'll measure it in the morning and let you know


----------



## catseyes

Thank you!!


----------



## SixStar

The length of the coat is 22'', belly strap 25'' on it's mid fastening. Couldn't figure out where/how to do the chest measurement!


----------



## catseyes

SixStar said:


> The length of the coat is 22'', belly strap 25'' on it's mid fastening. Couldn't figure out where/how to do the chest measurement!


Thank you, the bely strap would it go as low as 21 at all? the length would fit fine but it might be too big around the tummy.


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Thank you, the bely strap would it go as low as 21 at all? the length would fit fine but it might be too big around the tummy.


It'd be very easy to shorten the belly strap - just fold a bit back on itself to the required length and stitch it


----------



## catseyes

Thank you, im no expert sewer so see if anyone else would like it.. if not by the end of the week then i will take it and get the sewing stuff out from its dusty box!


----------



## SixStar

Ok, no worries.


----------



## SixStar

Still have the Sebocalm shampoo, grooming mitt, greyhound collar & lead and the coat... taking the taken items to the post office tomorrow, soooo... anyone want to rid me of any of the leftover stuff?!


----------



## simonehadland2009

New Puppy Mum said:


> Thanks that should be fine
> 
> I have a plastic blue bone chew toy and squeaky burger and newspaper toy. Bailey never play`s with them and they are pretty much new. I do need to ask for postage for them though. Can be sent out separate or together.


hey can i have these please


----------



## simonehadland2009

SixStar said:


> Still have the Sebocalm shampoo, grooming mitt, greyhound collar & lead and the coat... taking the taken items to the post office tomorrow, soooo... anyone want to rid me of any of the leftover stuff?!


can i have the shampoo and the coat please ???


----------



## SixStar

simonehadland2009 said:


> can i have the shampoo and the coat please ???


Coat - yes, not sure what the postage would be since it'll be big and bulky packaged, so I'll let you know after I've sent it?

The Sebocalm - you're welcome to it if you've got a dog with a skin condition? But if you're just after a general shampoo, I'd rather save the Sebocalm for someone who has a dog with skin troubles, since that is what it is designed for...


----------



## simonehadland2009

SixStar said:


> Coat - yes, not sure what the postage would be since it'll be big and bulky packaged, so I'll let you know after I've sent it?
> 
> The Sebocalm - you're welcome to it if you've got a dog with a skin condition? But if you're just after a general shampoo, I'd rather save the Sebocalm for someone who has a dog with skin troubles, since that is what it is designed for...


my lab x collie gets skin problems in the spring so yes would like it please


----------



## SixStar

simonehadland2009 said:


> my lab x collie gets skin problems in the spring so yes would like it please


Shampoo now gone elsewhere via PM but please could you send me your address for the coat.


----------



## Guest

simonehadland2009 said:


> hey can i have these please


Hello yes of course but I do need to ask you for postage if thats Ok? will pm you


----------



## Balto-x

Received the harness today coffee and took jenna a walk out earlier and fingers crossed it works!!

Thank you so much!! Xxx


----------



## Coffee

Balto-x said:


> Received the harness today coffee and took jenna a walk out earlier and fingers crossed it works!!
> 
> Thank you so much!! Xxx


You're very welcome  So pleased it's helped you; it did nothing for Alfie


----------



## Symone

Received the brush today!
Shamaya gave it a curious sniff and then was more interested in the fish4dog goodie bag I got. Going to attempt to brush her, now! She just fell asleep


----------



## sharloid

I have a medium sized puppy nylabone if anyone wants it. Kindra has only had a little nibble so it seems a shame to chuck it. She's getting her adult teeth through so it's not suitable.

It's like this:









A donation towards postage would be appreciated.


----------



## pointydog

Could I have the greyhound track lead please? Would be ideal for when I take my lurcher racing


----------



## SixStar

pointydog said:


> Could I have the greyhound track lead please? Would be ideal for when I take my lurcher racing


Yes, you can. PM your address and I'll send it. I do need to kindly ask for postage though please 

Grooming mitt still available, as well as the coat, because I've heard no more from the member who said they wanted it.


----------



## sezeelson

SixStar said:


> Yes, you can. PM your address and I'll send it. I do need to kindly ask for postage though please
> 
> Grooming mitt still available, as well as the coat, because I've heard no more from the member who said they wanted it.


Could I have the grooming mitt please? Will be good on Rossi's short coat!


----------



## SixStar

sezeelson said:


> Could I have the grooming mitt please? Will be good on Rossi's short coat!


Of course, please PM your address and I'll get it sent! Do you mind paying postage?


----------



## Bluewiemy

Not 100% on how this works, but I have a 50 pack of puppy pads that has only had around 5 taken out of. Happy to gift them but would appreciate postage being covered.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have an unwanted harness that would fit a 5-6kg or so puppy?
Happy to pay


----------



## Phoolf

Looks like I may have a kumfi complete control harness Size L:

'Large = Labrador, GSD, Retriever chest 22 to 30 inches = 55 to 76 cm'

soon as Kes has outgrown it. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll be touch if/when I can send it out


----------



## SixStar

Coat and greyhound lead/collar still available - not heard anything from those who said they wanted them! Going to post office tomorrow...


----------



## Labrador Laura

I've had a quick look through my stuff. I have a few collars that Mylo no longer wears but i need to clean them up first before posting pics.

I'll soon have a few puppy bits as Zab is growing fast.

But so far i have this puppy lead and collar set. Zab has worn it once and that was only whilst we went to the vets so it's still brand new really. If anyone wants it PM me your address and i'll get it sent.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> Coat and greyhound lead/collar still available - not heard anything from those who said they wanted them! Going to post office tomorrow...


Please could I have the coat for Lily?


----------



## ballybee

Phoolf said:


> Looks like I may have a kumfi complete control harness Size L:
> 
> 'Large = Labrador, GSD, Retriever chest 22 to 30 inches = 55 to 76 cm'
> 
> soon as Kes has outgrown it. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll be touch if/when I can send it out


I'd be very interested in this, if that's ok


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> Please could I have the coat for Lily?


Of course! PM me your address and I'll get it sent tomorrow


----------



## sharloid

ballybee said:


> I'd be very interested in this, if that's ok


If ballybee doesn't have it can I take it for the foster doggy?


----------



## ballybee

sharloid said:


> If ballybee doesn't have it can I take it for the foster doggy?


You can have it  I'm not desperately needing it


----------



## Phoolf

Oop just seen sharloid's post, will PM you when I get paid (Tuesday) and buy Kes another harness.


----------



## BeckyC

SixStar said:


> Coat and greyhound lead/collar still available - not heard anything from those who said they wanted them! Going to post office tomorrow...


Hey is the greyhound collar/lead still available? I'd really like it if so. 

I have a few things I'd like to add myself, need to have a good sort through.


----------



## SixStar

BeckyC said:


> Hey is the greyhound collar/lead still available? I'd really like it if so.
> 
> I have a few things I'd like to add myself, need to have a good sort through.


It is, yes  PM me your address and I'll post tomorrow. I do need to ask for postage though please!


----------



## BeckyC

Oh wonderful! Of course, I have no issues with that. I'll PM you now, thank you.


----------



## dobermum78

RED DOG HARNESS. NEVER USED SAME AS THIS.
Red Nylon Dog Harness by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

I am guessing its a medium as too big for Karis and too small for the dobes

Just looking for postage


----------



## BeckyC

It seems I do not have enough posts to be able to send a PM  What should I do?


----------



## dobermum78

Lactol Puppy milk 1kg tub. We opened this and used around a quarter of the tub when we first got karis. 
Seems a shame to bin it, so let me know if you want it.

Asking for postage only please


----------



## SixStar

BeckyC said:


> It seems I do not have enough posts to be able to send a PM  What should I do?


Get chatting!  You need 25 posts to send a PM, I think. Should be able to manage that pretty quickly.


----------



## BeckyC

Only 25? That shouldn't be too hard to get then, thank you. I am more of an observer of this forum and just never got round to chatting.


----------



## SixStar

BeckyC said:


> Only 25? That shouldn't be too hard to get then, thank you. I am more of an observer of this forum and just never got round to chatting.


Well, I'll hold it for you so just send me the PM when you're able to!


----------



## thedogsmother

BeckyC said:


> Only 25? That shouldn't be too hard to get then, thank you. I am more of an observer of this forum and just never got round to chatting.


I think weve found out recently that you need more than 25 to send a PM so that would be 26, why dont you have a go at a few of the games threads, you should be able to get up to that in no time


----------



## BeckyC

Thank you both, I am on a mission to get chatting now.


----------



## ballybee

dobermum78 said:


> RED DOG HARNESS. NEVER USED SAME AS THIS.
> Red Nylon Dog Harness by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> 
> I am guessing its a medium as too big for Karis and too small for the dobes
> 
> Just looking for postage


Could i have this? Been looking for a mediumy sized harness


----------



## Gertrude

BeckyC said:


> Thank you both, I am on a mission to get chatting now.


Hahaa, you were on just 12 posts when you wrote this.... FF 2 hours and its 34!


----------



## dobermum78

ballybee said:


> Could i have this? Been looking for a mediumy sized harness


Yeah no problem. Pm me your address and i will get it to you!


----------



## Tigerneko

Figure of 8 headcollar/lead in royal blue soft fabric, only used once, got another one that I tend to use more and this is just unused, which is a shame because it's lovely! Very comfortable to hold and padded so comfortable for the dog to wear too. One size fits ANY dog.

I don't have an actual photo of it (I can post one if anyone wants) but here are the photos from when I bought it, this cost me £12 last summer.

Style of lead/headcollar










This is the colour:










Stolen length information from where I got it from, hope this is allowed:



> Size: Total length of lead is 6'8"
> When fitted around a very small dog you have about 5' of lead.
> When fitted on a very big dog you might only have about 3'8" of lead left.
> i.e. there could be as much as 3' of lead used up making the head collar part on a big dog
> It all depends on the dog but I woulsd say a medium size dog would give you about 4'4" (52"/132cm) of lead.


I would like £4 for this just because it is in such great condition and to cover postage.


----------



## BeckyC

Gertrude said:


> Hahaa, you were on just 12 posts when you wrote this.... FF 2 hours and its 34!


Oh dear! That is quite a big leap... I was supposed to be doing some photoshop edits for someone and they kept asking 'Is it done yet?' I had to tell them it could wait, that the forum was more important.

Opps, he noticed I was typing and said 'That isn't photoshop!'  I do like forums.


----------



## BeckyC

Tigerneko can I have that headcollar lead please?


----------



## Tigerneko

BeckyC said:


> Tigerneko can I have that headcollar lead please?


Of course you can


----------



## Paula07

Tigerneko said:


> Figure of 8 headcollar/lead in royal blue soft fabric, only used once, got another one that I tend to use more and this is just unused, which is a shame because it's lovely! Very comfortable to hold and padded so comfortable for the dog to wear too. One size fits ANY dog.
> 
> I don't have an actual photo of it (I can post one if anyone wants) but here are the photos from when I bought it, this cost me £12 last summer.
> 
> Style of lead/headcollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen length information from where I got it from, hope this is allowed:
> 
> I would like £4 for this just because it is in such great condition and to cover postage.


Can i have this please? 

ETA: too slow.


----------



## BeckyC

Received my greyhound collar and lead from SixStar today, arrived very quickly and in lovely condition and my boy is very happy. It also matches my colour scheme in my living room so thats just a bonus.


----------



## KellyNelly

I have an anti-gulp food bowl. It's brand new and never been used as it's too small for my dog.

This link has all the details about it:

Dogit Go-Slow Anti-Gulp Dog Bowl, Small, 300 ml, Pink: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

but basically, it's pink, 300ml capacity and has nodules in it that the dog has to eat around, which should slow them down.

**Taken**


----------



## Weezawoo

KellyNelly said:


> I have an anti-gulp food bowl. It's brand new and never been used as it's too small for my dog.
> 
> This link has all the details about it:
> 
> Dogit Go-Slow Anti-Gulp Dog Bowl, Small, 300 ml, Pink: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> but basically, it's pink, 300ml capacity and has nodules in it that the dog has to eat around, which should slow them down.


Could I please have this for a friend please? My brothers girlfriend has two dogs and I gave her my one of these and said it is fab but she has to feed sererate haha


----------



## KellyNelly

Weezawoo said:


> Could I please have this for a friend please? My brothers girlfriend has two dogs and I gave her my one of these and said it is fab but she has to feed sererate haha


Of course you can! PM your address and I'll get it sent to you


----------



## Weezawoo

KellyNelly said:


> Of course you can! PM your address and I'll get it sent to you


Thank you will PM you now


----------



## lucyandsandy

Does anyone have a small dog coat that would fit a small CKCS? Obviously to buy as I am requesting, or can anyone suggest where to get one!? All small coats are too small and mediums are too big!


----------



## catseyes

How big is your ckcs i have some coats on my ebay shop that might fit that size.


----------



## SixStar

All the first lot of stuff has found a new home now, so time for the next lot...


 Taken Baskerville Classic basket muzzle - size 6. Allows dogs to pant and breathe naturally, can be used during exercise. Washable beige plastic, adjustable nylon strap and leather lined nose band. Good condition, but with a small bite mark on the inside of the nose band. 
Baskerville Muzzle Size 6 Dog Muzzles for Sale

 Taken Ancol cable knit sweater - size medium (length 14''), blue. Never worn.
By Brand: Muddy Paws: Xtra Warmth: Cable Knit Sweater - Blue - Medium

 Taken Busy Buddy Twist 'n Treat toy - small. Perfect condition, played with once or twice when Harvey was a puppy before he got too big.
Busy Buddy Dog Toy Twist n Treat Small: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

 Taken Company of Animals Dog Pyramid interactive toy, red. A bit scuffed in places, but otherwise fine.
Dog Pyramid from Company of Animals - £6.32

 Taken Pets At Home travel water bottle. Our bowl part is black, rather than the blue pictured. 
Pets at Home Dog Water Bottle with Dispenser | Pets at Home

 Both Taken Vets Kitchen Healthy Skin supplement. Have got two 300ml bottles of this, both unopened and in their boxes.
Vet's Kitchen Healthy Skin Supplement 300ml

Taken Mikki double thinning scissors. Still perfectly sharp, small amount of rust on the end of one of the blades.
Mikki Double Thinning Scissors 17cm - £9.77

 Taken Crufts dog lead. 48'' long, brass trigger clip, green nylon with yellow soft padded comfort handle. Crufts logo printed on the handle. 
http://www.traininglines.org.uk/images/crufts leads.jpg

 Taken Crufts dog collar. Neck size 22'', green nylon with yellow padding, and Crufts logo printed. Brass fittings. Matches the above lead.
Crufts Padded Collars - Training Lines

 Taken Waterproof car rear seat cover. Slots for seatbelts, good condition but has been slightly faded by the sun in places. 
Pet Brands Car Seat Cover - £9.11

 High quality leather short traffic control lead for large, strong dogs. Very well used but in good condition. Cost £30 about fifteen years ago so gives an idea of quality. Can take a pic on the webcam if needed. Might be fussy who this one goes to 

 Fish shaped dual cat feeding/drinking dish. Pink plastic, perfect condition, very cute! 

As last time, I kindly need to ask for postage please! To keep it fair, I won't necessarily be doing first come, first served.


----------



## HandsomeHound

Would it be possible to have the travel water bottle please, happy to pay the p+p. Thank you.


----------



## SixStar

HandsomeHound said:


> Would it be possible to have the travel water bottle please, happy to pay the p+p. Thank you.


Of course, PM me your address


----------



## sharloid

Can I ask for the Crufts lead, skin supplement or traffic lead? All would be good for the foster doggy. She's come with bad skin and a little cheap lead that I don't trust! Thanks


----------



## SixStar

sharloid said:


> Can I ask for the Crufts lead, skin supplement or traffic lead? All would be good for the foster doggy. Thanks


What in particular would you like?


----------



## Luz

I have this dog jumper never worn. It's an extra small as its 20 cm long but for a much tubbier dog than Bruno. It actually measures around 40 cm in girth. Zooplus refunded me and said to donate it so would appreciate you donating the £2 to a rescue but I am happy to post it in the UK without reimbursment. 
Daisy has the longer one and it's very warm and snuggly.
*TAKEN*


----------



## CaliDog

can I please have the busy buddy toy please?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Pointermum

Could i have a skin supplement please, Shelby gets a bit itchy over winter  I wonder if it will help. 

Happy to pay postage 


Hubs is going to the gym in a bit , i'll dig through my dog cupboard while his out, so he doesn't know what's in it


----------



## kerolie

SixStar said:


> Company of Animals Dog Pyramid interactive toy, red. A bit scuffed in places, but otherwise fine.
> Dog Pyramid from Company of Animals - £6.32


ooooh interested in this! it looks like a very annoying version of a kong, I'm sure Apollo would love it! happy to pay p&p


----------



## Paula07

SS, could i possibly have the Dog pyramid toy, the old boy loves his toys, especially things like this. Saves him from raiding the bins for a while too.  

Could i possibly have the waterproof car rear seat cover too if that's not too cheeky? I bought one a while ago but its getting a bit past it.

Happy to pay p&p of course. 

ETA: Oops too late again.


----------



## SixStar

CaliDog said:


> can I please have the busy buddy toy please?
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


It's too small for a collie I'm afraid  I'd be worried she'd swallow it whole :lol:



Pointermum said:


> Could i have a skin supplement please, Shelby gets a bit itchy over winter  I wonder if it will help.
> 
> Happy to pay postage
> 
> Hubs is going to the gym in a bit , i'll dig through my dog cupboard while his out, so he doesn't know what's in it


You may!



Paula07 said:


> SS, could i possibly have the Dog pyramid toy, the old boy loves his toys and he loves things like this. Saves him from raiding the bins for a while too.
> 
> Could i possibly have the waterproof car rear seat cover too if that's not too cheeky? I bought one a while ago but its getting a bit past it.
> 
> Happy to pay p&p of course.
> 
> ETA: Oops too late again.





kerolie said:


> ooooh interested in this! it looks like a very annoying version of a kong, I'm sure Apollo would love it! happy to pay p&p


Paula I'm not necessarily doing first come first served so you're not too late, I'd like your old boy to have the Pyramid. You're a regular member on the forum whilst Kerolie only has 12 posts, so I think it's fair


----------



## lipsthefish

I have a 16 inch Danish Designs waxed dog jacket for sale, it's never been worn so is in excellent condition, it has a lovely thick fleece lining.

















Would appreciate £2 towards postage if that's okay

This has now been taken


----------



## Jackie99

I have a 1.5kg of this for offer Prescription Diet®
t/d® Canine Dental Health Small Bites t/d® Canine Dental Health Small Bites - Dry

I bought it without realising it was the 'Mini' version and my dog seems most disinterested in it and with only a handful out of the bag it is practically new. I would want postage for the item and a small amount towards the cost. Please PM me if you would like this food. Thank you.


----------



## Paula07

SixStar said:


> It's too small for a collie I'm afraid  I'd be worried she'd swallow it whole :lol:
> 
> You may!
> 
> Paula I'm not necessarily doing first come first served so you're not too late, I'd like your old boy to have the Pyramid. You're a regular member on the forum whilst Kerolie only has 12 posts, so I think it's fair


Aw thank you very much. will PM you just now.


----------



## catseyes

Hi would i be able to have the busy buddy if it hasnt gone yet? might actually keep zelda busy for a little while she has the kong wobbler down to an art!!

Let me know, happy to cover postage. Thank you x


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Sixtar - Do you think the muzzle would fit Branston? His head is sort of somewhere between a collie and a Labrador :lol:

Also, thank you for the coat, it arrived today 

Lily says she couldn't be bothered to get out of her chair to try it on but it's lovely and snuggly warm


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Hi would i be able to have the busy buddy if it hasnt gone yet? might actually keep zelda busy for a little while she has the kong wobbler down to an art!!
> 
> Let me know, happy to cover postage. Thank you x


It's 3'' wide, and suitable for dogs 5 - 10 kg, is that ok for Zelda? If so, it's yours.


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> Sixtar - Do you think the muzzle would fit Branston? His head is sort of somewhere between a collie and a Labrador :lol:
> 
> Also, thank you for the coat, it arrived today
> 
> Lily says she couldn't be bothered to get out of her chair to try it on but it's lovely and snuggly warm


Yes, I'm pretty sure it'd fit him. Aww bless little Lily, she looks cosy!


----------



## CaliDog

SixStar said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by CaliDog
> 
> can I please have the busy buddy toy please?
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> It's too small for a collie I'm afraid I'd be worried she'd swallow it whole
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Pointermum
> 
> Could i have a skin supplement please, Shelby gets a bit itchy over winter I wonder if it will help.
> 
> Happy to pay postage
> 
> Hubs is going to the gym in a bit , i'll dig through my dog cupboard while his out, so he doesn't know what's in it
> 
> You may!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Paula07
> 
> SS, could i possibly have the Dog pyramid toy, the old boy loves his toys and he loves things like this. Saves him from raiding the bins for a while too.
> 
> Could i possibly have the waterproof car rear seat cover too if that's not too cheeky? I bought one a while ago but its getting a bit past it.
> 
> Happy to pay p&p of course.
> 
> ETA: Oops too late again.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by kerolie
> 
> ooooh interested in this! it looks like a very annoying version of a kong, I'm sure Apollo would love it! happy to pay p&p
> 
> Paula I'm not necessarily doing first come first served so you're not too late, I'd like your old boy to have the Pyramid. You're a regular member on the forum whilst Kerolie only has 12 posts, so I think it's fair


ok thank you anyway do you know if they come in large they look great 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SixStar

CaliDog said:


> ok thank you anyway do you know if they come in large they look great
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


They come in XS - L, VetUK stock them all  Busy Buddy Twist N Treat - From £1.55


----------



## catseyes

SixStar said:


> It's 3'' wide, and suitable for dogs 5 - 10 kg, is that ok for Zelda? If so, it's yours.


Zelda is 9kg so would suit her if thats ok can you pm paypal and postage costs?


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure it'd fit him. Aww bless little Lily, she looks cosy!


Please may I have it 

I was looking at them in Jollyes today but they only had a size 4, which would definitely be too small, or a different style that I didn't like as much as the Baskerville.


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Zelda is 9kg so would suit her if thats ok can you pm paypal and postage costs?


PM me your address, I'll post tomorrow and get back to you with my paypal name and how much postage was


----------



## SixStar

foxyrockmeister said:


> Please may I have it
> 
> I was looking at them in Jollyes today but they only had a size 4, which would definitely be too small, or a different style that I didn't like as much as the Baskerville.


You may  I'll get it sent tomorrow.


----------



## Paula07

SixStar said:


> It's too small for a collie I'm afraid  I'd be worried she'd swallow it whole :lol:
> 
> You may!
> 
> Paula I'm not necessarily doing first come first served so you're not too late, I'd like your old boy to have the Pyramid. You're a regular member on the forum whilst Kerolie only has 12 posts, so I think it's fair


Aw thank you very much. will PM you just now.


----------



## Pointermum

It won't be first come first served, long term members will be favoured , Sorry 

I bought these but they are a bit small for my two 








Taken SixStar








Taken xxsarahpopsxx 

XL 55cm-64cm long brand new PERFECT length for Enzo but it's too deep for him :cryin:









same as this Dog Coat Polar Bear | eBay Taken Paula07

Brand new approx 70cm long , i ordered a size 60cm when Enzo was a pup for when he was bigger it wasn't until he was fully grown i realized they had sent the wrong size 

If anyone has a waterproof coat 55-60cm , i would be very great full , as you can see i don't have a good history with them :lol:

Edit would like postage cost please x


----------



## Canine K9

Pointermum said:


> It won't be first come first served, long term members will be favoured , Sorry
> 
> I bought these but they are a bit small for my two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL 55cm-64cm long brand new PERFECT length for Enzo but it's too deep for him :cryin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as this Dog Coat Polar Bear | eBay
> 
> Brand new approx 70cm long , i ordered a size 60cm when Enzo was a pup for when he was bigger it wasn't until he was fully grown i realized they had sent the wrong size
> 
> If anyone has a waterproof coat 55-60cm , i would be very great full , as you can see i don't have a good history with them :lol:


Could I possibly have the fetch toy? Happy to pay  I understand if you`d rather others to have it


----------



## SixStar

Pointermum said:


> It won't be first come first served, long term members will be favoured , Sorry
> 
> I bought these but they are a bit small for my two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL 55cm-64cm long brand new PERFECT length for Enzo but it's too deep for him :cryin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as this Dog Coat Polar Bear | eBay
> 
> Brand new approx 70cm long , i ordered a size 60cm when Enzo was a pup for when he was bigger it wasn't until he was fully grown i realized they had sent the wrong size
> 
> If anyone has a waterproof coat 55-60cm , i would be very great full , as you can see i don't have a good history with them :lol:


Oooh would it be possible to have one of the toys for Alfie please? I read about those in one of the dog mags once, they're meant to be colours that dogs can see very easily aren't they? Alfie is partially sighted so it would be great for him!


----------



## Thorne

SixStar said:


> [*] Waterproof car rear seat cover. Slots for seatbelts, good condition but has been slightly faded by the sun in places.
> Pet Brands Car Seat Cover - £9.11


May I have this please, if you still have it? Have recently upgraded the dogs from boot to back seat but not got around to getting a cover!


----------



## Canine K9

SixStar said:


> Oooh would it be possible to have one of the toys for Alfie please? I read about those in one of the dog mags once, they're meant to be colours that dogs can see very easily aren't they? Alfie is partially sighted so it would be great for him!


I don`t mind if you Give the toy to SixStar would rather little Alfie have it


----------



## SixStar

Thorne said:


> May I have this please, if you still have it? Have recently upgraded the dogs from boot to back seat but not got around to getting a cover!


Of course, PM your address


----------



## Pointermum

SixStar said:


> Oooh would it be possible to have one of the toys for Alfie please? I read about those in one of the dog mags once, they're meant to be colours that dogs can see very easily aren't they? Alfie is partially sighted so it would be great for him!


Swapsy it is then :thumbup: :lol:



Canine K9 said:


> I don`t mind if you Give the toy to SixStar would rather little Alfie have it


Thanks, it seems fair as SS is sending me something


----------



## SixStar

Pointermum said:


> Swapsy it is then :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Thanks, it seems fair as SS is sending me something


Ta! 

Thanks too K9, kind of you.


----------



## foxyrockmeister

SixStar said:


> Oooh would it be possible to have one of the toys for Alfie please? I read about those in one of the dog mags once, they're meant to be colours that dogs can see very easily aren't they? Alfie is partially sighted so it would be great for him!


I didn't know until I watched that Martin Clunes programme the other day that the best colours for dogs to see are blue and yellow. Apparently orange and green look exactly the same to them, which explains why so many orange balls get lost in the grass!


----------



## Pointermum

foxyrockmeister said:


> I didn't know until I watched that Martin Clunes programme the other day that the best colours for dogs to see are blue and yellow. Apparently orange and green look exactly the same to them, which explains why so many orange balls get lost in the grass!


That might explain why we have lost soo many floating kongs on a rope in the grass then as they are orange  but i do love to watch him play "find it" so long as he does :lol:


----------



## sharloid

SixStar said:


> What in particular would you like?


The crufts lead if it's still available please


----------



## Symone

*Taken.. OH said his friend wants it. Could had told me before I took pics T_T*

Shamayas first collar.
Feel kinda upset putting this up. But it will never get used again so I might as well.
Would like £2 towards postage, please.
Please PM me if you want this item.. I don't always check this thread.


----------



## sharloid

sharloid said:


> I have a medium sized puppy nylabone if anyone wants it. Kindra has only had a little nibble so it seems a shame to chuck it (hardly any teeth marks on it). She's getting her adult teeth through so it's not suitable.
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A donation towards postage would be appreciated.


This is still available


----------



## tashax

Symone said:


> Shamayas first collar.
> Feel kinda upset putting this up. But it will never get used again so I might as well.
> Would like £2 towards postage, please.
> Please PM me if you want this item.. I don't always check this thread.


Can i have the rice pudding please 

Will pm you


----------



## Symone

tashax said:


> Can i have the rice pudding please
> 
> Will pm you


Lol, OH would kill me if I gave away his rice pudding! 

And sorry.. OH just told me his friend wants it (Collar that is. Not the rice pudding!). Was the first I heard of it. 
Will give him until the weekend to pick it up. If he doesn't come I'll pm you?


----------



## tashax

Symone said:


> Lol, OH would kill me if I gave away his rice pudding!
> 
> And sorry.. OH just told me his friend wants it (Collar that is. Not the rice pudding!). Was the first I heard of it.
> Will give him until the weekend to pick it up. If he doesn't come I'll pm you?


I will take the frosties instead :tongue_smilie:

Not really a doggy item per say but i have somehow ended up with 2 of these, if anyone wants it they are welcome, will just ask for postage


----------



## Paula07

Pointermum, could i possibly have the black and red coat for Nicky?
Happy to pay p&p.


----------



## Pointermum

Paula07 said:


> Pointermum, could i possibly have the black and red coat for Nicky?
> Happy to pay p&p.


Yep  Pm me your address, i'll post it out tomorrow and let you know what the postage was, i think it should stay within the £2.20 bracket but i can't find my kitchen scales :blink:


----------



## Paula07

Pointermum said:


> Yep  Pm me your address, i'll post it out tomorrow and let you know what the postage was, i think it should stay within the £2.20 bracket but i can't find my kitchen scales :blink:


No problem. Thats great, thanks.
Have PM'd you.


----------



## Balto-x

Can i have please? How much p&p? Xxx


tashax said:


> I will take the frosties instead :tongue_smilie:
> 
> Not really a doggy item per say but i have somehow ended up with 2 of these, if anyone wants it they are welcome, will just ask for postage


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> [*] 1 Taken Vets Kitchen Healthy Skin supplement. Have got two 300ml bottles of this, both unopened and in their boxes.
> Vet's Kitchen Healthy Skin Supplement 300ml
> 
> As last time, I kindly need to ask for postage please! To keep it fair, I won't necessarily be doing first come, first served.


could i have the other bottle of this ^^^^ if it hasn't gone


----------



## SixStar

pogo said:


> could i have the other bottle of this ^^^^ if it hasn't gone


You may! PM me your address


----------



## SixStar

Thinning scissors and cat feeding dish still available, as are the leads below.

Picture of the leather traffic control lead. It's old, and well used, but an excellent quality piece of kit.


















Taken Also have this dual ended training lead. Extremely heavy duty nylon, ideal for big, strong dogs. It has three rings along the length of the lead, and is turquoise on one side, with zig-zag type pattern on the other. I want this to go to someone who is going to get a lot of use out of it because it's a good strong sturdy piece of kit and going to waste sat in our garage!


















*Not* first come, first served - longstanding members favoured! Postage required


----------



## sharloid

SixStar said:


> Also have this dual ended training lead. Extremely heavy duty nylon, ideal for big, strong dogs.


I'd love this if possible.


----------



## Izzysmummy

TakenWe have a tub of dorwest skullcap and valerian tablets, 200 tablet size, opened but still within date (June 2014). We have used maybe 20 tablets max.

Scullcap & Valerian Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Would ask for postage please. Not necessarily first come first served, priority will be given to long standing members.

TakenWe also have a bottle of Bach flowers rescue remedy, again opened but still plenty of date on it, we haven't used much. Again would just ask for postage contribution.


----------



## Booties

Hello everyone!

Not been here for a while, I know. Popping back to hopefully make use of the thread though. This will be a long one!!

I would give this to a rescue, but there're none accessible to me without a car, and the ones nearby never have puppies in... I really don't want it to sit around going off!

*I have most of a 15kg bag of this;
redwitch products
The Puppy Food (not the porridge)
Please don't make me weigh it! There's maybe 10-13kg in there!*

It's good, as far as dry food goes, and was made for their own working dogs.
Can be given to large puppies, working-breed puppies and lactating bitches.

Because it's so big and heavy, obviously it will cost a lot to post...
However if anyone is looking for a good puppy food or a new food to try out (or even reasonably healthy training treats) you are welcome to arrange a courier for the whole bag (probably £5-7).
Alternatively if you live fairly locally, you can pick it up!

15kg costs £35+P&P normally


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx

Pointermum please could I have the wainwright wax jacket for indie please? Lengthways will fit her perfect and she has a deep chest so should fit ok x


----------



## Pointermum

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Pointermum please could I have the wainwright wax jacket for indie please? Lengthways will fit her perfect and she has a deep chest so should fit ok x


Yes that's fine PM me your address


----------



## Thorne

Izzysmummy said:


> We have a tub of dorwest skullcap and valerian tablets, 200 tablet size, opened but still within date (June 2014). We have used maybe 20 tablets max.
> 
> Scullcap & Valerian Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest
> 
> Would ask for postage please. Not necessarily first come first served, priority will be given to long standing members.
> 
> We also have a bottle of Bach flowers rescue remedy, again opened but still plenty of date on it, we haven't used much. Again would just ask for postage contribution.


May I please have the Skullcap and Valerian for nervy Breeze if you've still got it?


----------



## Thorne

I have a fleece tugger made by PoisonGirl that could go, I bought two but only need the one! It's red and dark green, just over a foot long, really strong and well made 

It's like the one in the first post on this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/280911-festive-tuggies.html

First come first served and asking postage cover please!

TAKEN


----------



## babycham2002

Izzysmummy said:


> We have a tub of dorwest skullcap and valerian tablets, 200 tablet size, opened but still within date (June 2014). We have used maybe 20 tablets max.
> 
> Scullcap & Valerian Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest
> 
> Would ask for postage please. Not necessarily first come first served, priority will be given to long standing members.
> 
> We also have a bottle of Bach flowers rescue remedy, again opened but still plenty of date on it, we haven't used much. Again would just ask for postage contribution.


Either or both of these would be really handy for many of my fosters



SixStar said:


> Thinning scissors and cat feeding dish still available, as are the leads below.
> 
> *Not* first come, first served - longstanding members favoured! Postage required


wow them leads are gorgeous, I wouldnt get the use out of them though

I would however love the thinning scissors if possible? Been on the lookout for a pair for a while

Of course will pay postage on anything, also £1 donations to the just giving fund


----------



## Paula07

Izzysmummy could i have the rescue remedy if poss? 
Happy to pay p&p. 

Dont mind if someone else wants it as iv had a few things from the thread already.


----------



## jesterjenn

SixStar said:


> Thinning scissors and cat feeding dish still available, as are the leads below.
> 
> Picture of the leather traffic control lead. It's old, and well used, but an excellent quality piece of kit.
> Also have this dual ended training lead. Extremely heavy duty nylon, ideal for big, strong dogs. It has three rings along the length of the lead, and is turquoise on one side, with zig-zag type pattern on the other. I want this to go to someone who is going to get a lot of use out of it because it's a good strong sturdy piece of kit and going to waste sat in our garage!
> *Not* first come, first served - longstanding members favoured! Postage required


Oooh oooh - could I have the thinning scissors please? I'd love to use them on Harley's feathers to see if it helps them keep matt free.



Izzysmummy said:


> We have a tub of dorwest skullcap and valerian tablets, 200 tablet size, opened but still within date (June 2014). We have used maybe 20 tablets max.
> 
> Scullcap & Valerian Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest
> 
> Would ask for postage please. Not necessarily first come first served, priority will be given to long standing members.
> 
> We also have a bottle of Bach flowers rescue remedy, again opened but still plenty of date on it, we haven't used much. Again would just ask for postage contribution.


Ooooh - would I be able to have the Scullcap & Valarian tablets to try please? I've been looking into these for a while, but with my dogs needed approx 6 tablets per day (so 12 tabs per day used), they've been an expensive thing to try if they didn't work, so these would be ideal. Plus we're in the middle of disgnosis for Jess's bad hip, so she (part working line GSD :mad2: ) is on restricted exercise, which isn't going down too well...


----------



## SixStar

babycham2002 said:


> I would however love the thinning scissors if possible? Been on the lookout for a pair for a while


PM me your address


----------



## Izzysmummy

Thorne said:


> May I please have the Skullcap and Valerian for nervy Breeze if you've still got it?





babycham2002 said:


> Either or both of these would be really handy for many of my fosters
> 
> Of course will pay postage on anything, also £1 donations to the just giving fund





Paula07 said:


> Izzysmummy could i have the rescue remedy if poss?
> Happy to pay p&p.
> 
> Dont mind if someone else wants it as iv had a few things from the thread already.





jesterjenn said:


> Ooooh - would I be able to have the Scullcap & Valarian tablets to try please? I've been looking into these for a while, but with my dogs needed approx 6 tablets per day (so 12 tabs per day used), they've been an expensive thing to try if they didn't work, so these would be ideal. Plus we're in the middle of disgnosis for Jess's bad hip, so she (part working line GSD :mad2: ) is on restricted exercise, which isn't going down too well...


All long standing members so I'll go first come first served. So I'll send Thorne the skullcap and valerian and babycham the rescue remedy if you girls want to PM me your addresses I'll get them posted to you.

Sorry Paula07 and jesterjenn


----------



## 2Hounds

Sixstar, Can't see pics on phone, but would be interested in the turquoise training lead for my Foster who can be very strong, if its available still.


----------



## Weezawoo

Thorne said:


> I have a fleece tugger made by PoisonGirl that could go, I bought two but only need the one! It's red and dark green, just over a foot long, really strong and well made
> 
> It's like the one in the first post on this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/280911-festive-tuggies.html
> 
> First come first served and asking postage cover please!


Would love this for Lottie if possible please  will pay postage!


----------



## Thorne

Weezawoo said:


> Would love this for Lottie if possible please  will pay postage!


You're more than welcome to it  drop me a pm with your address, I'll see if I have anything suitable to post it in!


----------



## Thorne

TAKEN
Got something else to add, a green Indi-Dog lead. Nice simple lead but feels strong, would happily walk a stronger dog than my 2 on it. Heavy duty clip but still small and light enough to stuff in a pocket! Just not getting used these days.

Bit brighter than my bad photo suggests:


----------



## Weezawoo

Thorne said:


> You're more than welcome to it  drop me a pm with your address, I'll see if I have anything suitable to post it in!


Thank you  I am sure she will shake the crap out of it haha!


----------



## lipsthefish

If anyone has one of those leads that you can walk 2 dogs on laying about not getting used would you please keep me in mind  I'm not actually sure if what I'm planning would work - if I need to walk the dogs alone on my scooter, Angel sits on the footplate bit and I need Alfie and Jack to be in one lead in one hand - I've not walked them on my scooter since Jack came but if this idea would work it will be ideal for when the weather is better - does anyone who has one of those type leads think it might work


----------



## Balto-x

Thorne said:


> Got something else to add, a green Indi-Dog lead. Nice simple lead but feels strong, would happily walk a stronger dog than my 2 on it. Heavy duty clip but still small and light enough to stuff in a pocket! Just not getting used these days.
> 
> Bit brighter than my bad photo suggests:


Could i have this please? 
Let me know p&p xx


----------



## Thorne

Balto-x said:


> Could i have this please?
> Let me know p&p xx


Yep, all yours, just pm me your address


----------



## cravensmum

I have 3 whistles if anyone wants any of them.


----------



## Weezawoo

cravensmum said:


> I have 3 whistles if anyone wants any of them.


Please I keep meaning to buy a whistle! Are they different pitches? I don't know the difference but would love one please!


----------



## lipsthefish

cravensmum said:


> I have 3 whistles if anyone wants any of them.


If you have one spare I'd love one  Can pay postage


----------



## cravensmum

Weezawoo said:


> Please I keep meaning to buy a whistle! Are they different pitches? I don't know the difference but would love one please!


The middle one is the best one it's very high pitched.


----------



## lipsthefish

cravensmum said:


> The middle one is the best one it's very high pitched.


I'm looking for one to use to get the dogs in from outside, I saw Dogless mention on a thread to someone to use one and treat every time they came to it so if one might be suitable for that I'd be over the moon


----------



## cravensmum

Weezawoo said:


> Please I keep meaning to buy a whistle! Are they different pitches? I don't know the difference but would love one please!





lipsthefish said:


> If you have one spare I'd love one  Can pay postage


pm me your addresses,they will only be normal postage,so don't bother with paying me for it.


----------



## Weezawoo

cravensmum said:


> The middle one is the best one it's very high pitched.


Could I have this one please? I am trying to get Lotties recall better  Can pay postage!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cravensmum

lipsthefish said:


> I'm looking for one to use to get the dogs in from outside, I saw Dogless mention on a thread to someone to use one and treat every time they came to it so if one might be suitable for that I'd be over the moon


I will give weezawoo the high pitched one then,and give you the bigger one of the others.


----------



## Weezawoo

cravensmum said:


> I will give weezawoo the high pitched one then,and give you the bigger one of the others.


Thank you sooooo soooo much!!!!


----------



## pogo

SixStar said:


> You may! PM me your address


thanks i'll send you a pm just got on the 'puter


----------



## Mum2Heidi

cravensmum said:


> I have 3 whistles if anyone wants any of them.
> 
> Could I have one if they're not all gone please


----------



## cravensmum

The whistles have all gone.


----------



## Booties

Have one of these;
Microwaveable Cuddle Puppy Pal by Petstages | Pets at Home

Not even been taken off the packaging. 
It's absolutely tiny!

It's only suitable for SMALL puppies. Though if you have a titchy dog who gets chilly in the night or sleeps better cuddled up to something...

a £2 donation on the Just Giving page would be great instead of postage


----------



## Weezawoo

Booties said:


> Have one of these;
> Microwaveable Cuddle Puppy Pal by Petstages | Pets at Home
> 
> Not even been taken off the packaging.
> It's absolutely tiny!
> 
> It's only suitable for SMALL puppies. Though if you have a titchy dog who gets chilly in the night or sleeps better cuddled up to something...
> 
> a £2 donation on the Just Giving page would be great instead of postage


Can I have it to cuddle at night cuz I get cold :lol:


----------



## Booties

Weezawoo said:


> Can I have it to cuddle at night cuz I get cold :lol:


That's what Bazzers (not a horse) is for!


----------



## Jackie99

Booties said:


> Have one of these;
> Microwaveable Cuddle Puppy Pal by Petstages | Pets at Home
> 
> Not even been taken off the packaging.
> It's absolutely tiny!
> 
> It's only suitable for SMALL puppies. Though if you have a titchy dog who gets chilly in the night or sleeps better cuddled up to something...
> 
> a £2 donation on the Just Giving page would be great instead of postage


If this hasn't gone I would be very interested-
For the stray cat I care for
Depending on how long it stays warm for etc 
Thank you.


----------



## Jackie99

I have a Foldhill dog clicker- I'm sure it is nothing like the professional clickers. Green plastic in type. I can fill it with treats that don't get used if you want as well!! I don't use it at all. Bought it years ago. If anyone wants it please PM me and I'd just ask for the postage as postage is so extreme these days. 

The T/D Hills Dental food is also still here


----------



## SixStar

Booties said:


> Have one of these;
> Microwaveable Cuddle Puppy Pal by Petstages | Pets at Home
> 
> Not even been taken off the packaging.
> It's absolutely tiny!
> 
> It's only suitable for SMALL puppies. Though if you have a titchy dog who gets chilly in the night or sleeps better cuddled up to something...
> 
> a £2 donation on the Just Giving page would be great instead of postage


Taken I have one of these available too if anyone wants it!


----------



## SixStar

sharloid said:


> I'd love this if possible.


Traffic lead and training lead both still available, and you've expressed an interest in both, so take your pick!


----------



## Labrador Laura

SixStar said:


> Traffic lead and training lead both still available, and you've expressed an interest in both, so take your pick!


If the training lead is still available after sharloid has chosen, could i possible ask for it please?

It sounds strong enough for Mr.Mylo. His one from P&H need replacing.


----------



## lipsthefish

SixStar said:


> I have one of these available too if anyone wants it!


Would I be able to have it for Angel please, she's a shiverer  am happy to pay postage


----------



## SixStar

lipsthefish said:


> Would I be able to have it for Angel please, she's a shiverer  am happy to pay postage


Yep, PM me your address


----------



## sharloid

SixStar said:


> Traffic lead and training lead both still available, and you've expressed an interest in both, so take your pick!


PM'd for the double ended training lead. Thanks


----------



## horsy

I know I'm new here, but I also have a bottle of Skullcap and Valerian tablets from dorwest. I bought them before bonfire night and they had no effect whatsoever on my dog, so I have used maybe 15 tablets of a 100 tablet pack. If anyone can use them they are all yours, don't want to bin them as they weren't cheap


----------



## catseyes

horsy said:


> I know I'm new here, but I also have a bottle of Skullcap and Valerian tablets from dorwest. I bought them before bonfire night and they had no effect whatsoever on my dog, so I have used maybe 15 tablets of a 100 tablet pack. If anyone can use them they are all yours, don't want to bin them as they weren't cheap


oooh i would love these for zelda working on her separation anxiety at the mo.


----------



## horsy

Drop me a pm with your address and I'll pop them in the post for you tomorrow!


----------



## catseyes

Thank you - i cant pm you though you havent made enough posts yet.


----------



## horsy

Aaah I didn't realise... You can email me through the website in my sig if you like?


----------



## babycham2002

Izzysmummy said:


> All long standing members so I'll go first come first served. So I'll send Thorne the skullcap and valerian and babycham the rescue remedy if you girls want to PM me your addresses I'll get them posted to you.
> 
> Sorry Paula07 and jesterjenn


just seen this, thanks very much will pm you now


----------



## HandsomeHound

Received the travel water bottle today, thank you so much.


----------



## Canine K9

I have a lovely Indi-Dog collar. Black webbing with white pawprint ribbon. Fits neck sizes approx 10" perhaps 11". 
Typical Bailey has outgrown it   
Its a really lovely collar and I don`t wanna get rid of it but there isn`t much point in it sitting about.



















Not looking for anything for it other than £1 postage


----------



## SixStar

Traffic control lead and cat dish still available.


----------



## Guest

SixStar said:


> Traffic control lead and cat dish still available.


Aren't the traffic ones proper short?? Is the cat dish a metal one or plastic?


----------



## SLB

I finally got round to sorting out the dogs things.

I have this if anyone wants it.










Bought at Dogs Unleashed a couple of years ago - worn once and I found it too big and annoying. Has 2 small zipped pockets, 1 medium, 2 side zipped pockets and one large one at the back. Also has a loop for I would assume poo bag holder.. And also a water bottle compartment and water bottle.

Just asking for a few quid P&P. Would be great for those who go running or cycling with dogs (it's not pink so I can't have it  ) Message me for details


----------



## SixStar

LurcherOwner said:


> Aren't the traffic ones proper short?? Is the cat dish a metal one or plastic?


Yes, very short. Dish is pink plastic, fish shaped.


----------



## babycham2002

Recieved thinning scissors ;last week, thanks sixstar, I'd like to think you had something to do with the lovely rosettes he won, as I thinned his ears out lovely with them  


Thanks izzysmummy for the donation to the rescue with the rescue remedy, always comes in handy  so thank you


----------



## lipsthefish

SLB said:


> I finally got round to sorting out the dogs things.
> 
> I have this if anyone wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought at Dogs Unleashed a couple of years ago - worn once and I found it too big and annoying. Has 2 small zipped pockets, 1 medium, 2 side zipped pockets and one large one at the back. Also has a loop for I would assume poo bag holder.. And also a water bottle compartment and water bottle.
> 
> Just asking for a few quid P&P. Would be great for those who go running or cycling with dogs (it's not pink so I can't have it  ) Message me for details


Now I'm super curious as to what it is as the photos won't load - Dog I'm nosey!!  If it has pockets that means there's the possibility of me stuffing Benjie in one and sneaking him home to mine :sneaky2:

Edited to add - I can see the photo now I've quoted it - not sure a Benjie would squish in there


----------



## babycham2002

Offered 
Furry zebra collar and lead with daimante buckle, to fit 11 to 15 inch neck roughly









Red collar with stitch detail to fit 9 to 12 roughly neck 









Ancol timberwolf collar and lead set, to fit size 5, 20inch neck, 









Ann rees pink and tan leather half check, leather approx 22 or 24 inchs









I can do proper measurements later if people ask as I am full of cold and feeling sorry for myslef atm

Not first come first served and I would require postage please

Thanks

V


----------



## catseyes

Babycham i would love love the zebra set for zelda she is a 12-13 inch neck and have been looking for a new set for her but moneys ridiculously tight at the momment.

I understand if you prefer it to go to someone else though. Thank you x x x


----------



## babycham2002

catseyes said:


> Babycham i would love love the zebra set for zelda she is a 12-13 inch neck and have been looking for a new set for her but moneys ridiculously tight at the momment.
> 
> I understand if you prefer it to go to someone else though. Thank you x x x


Of course, I think it will look lovely on her, pm me your address and I shall pop in post later this week


----------



## catseyes

Thank you hun will pm now x


----------



## thedogsmother

I would love the Ann Reese collar for Bella if its still available


----------



## babycham2002

thedogsmother said:


> I would love the Ann Reese collar for Bella if its still available


Is she quite a big girl ? It is very big collar, but yes of course you can have it.
Just pm me addt


----------



## SLB

lipsthefish said:


> Now I'm super curious as to what it is as the photos won't load - Dog I'm nosey!!  If it has pockets that means there's the possibility of me stuffing Benjie in one and sneaking him home to mine :sneaky2:
> 
> Edited to add - I can see the photo now I've quoted it - not sure a Benjie would squish in there


No Benj won't fit in it. However next year when OH is back we are talking about possibly bringing him up for you to meet him


----------



## lipsthefish

SLB said:


> No Benj won't fit in it. However next year when OH is back we are talking about possibly bringing him up for you to meet him


Oooooooooooh I just squealed :w00t::w00t: Soooo I need to find a suitable, Benjie sized hiding place so I can steal him :ihih: Hopefully we will be your way this year too so maybe a chance for a meet up


----------



## CaliDog

I have had a clear out and will be adding a few bits later


----------



## CaliDog

I have a few things all in good condition, they just don't fit cali anymore.

A black adjustable harness medium

3 peaks dog coat medium (this was Lilly pickles but givin to me on this thread and doesn't fit cali any more)

A tug toy with tennis ball on this has a few bite marks on the plastic I had to take it off her, so that's why its here.

An Antler Fallow strip never used

An Antler Small easy chew never used

pics to follow

just asking postage.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CaliDog

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BumbleFluff

CaliDog said:


>


How much are you looking for for these? Id love the antler chews and tempted by the coat, what size is it?


----------



## CaliDog

just postage,

I will check the size now.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## LahLahsDogs

I had a few bits and bobs that I was going to put on here, but I ended up popping them in one of West Yorkshire Dog Rescue's donation bins.

If anyone has any bits that don't have any takers, feel free to send them to me and i'll pop them in the donation bin next time i'm passing one of the shops. (or send it directly to them of course..) They're always looking for bits and bobs for their dogs. I've sent all sorts, collars/leads, toys, food, chews, brushes, bowls... if it's got some life left in it i'm sure WYDR would appreciate it.


----------



## CaliDog

the coat in 45cm along the back the sizing is quite small it only fitted cali for a few weeks.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BumbleFluff

CaliDog said:


> the coat in 45cm along the back the sizing is quite small it only fitted cali for a few weeks.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Thats quite small, a few inches too small for blue  ill take those antlers though, how much postage do you want? I can send via paypal if thats easier?


----------



## CaliDog

BumbleFluff said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by CaliDog
> 
> the coat in 45cm along the back the sizing is quite small it only fitted cali for a few weeks.
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> Thats quite small, a few inches too small for blue ill take those antlers though, how much postage do you want? I can send via paypal if thats easier?


The easy chew is very small only about 12cm I don't know if it'll be too small for blue but your still welcome to them 

I will send them first and see how much it is, just Pm me your address I will pop them in the post am next at the post office thusday if that's ok. 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BumbleFluff

CaliDog said:


> The easy chew is very small only about 12cm I don't know if it'll be too small for blue but your still welcome to them
> 
> I will send them first and see how much it is, just Pm me your address I will pop them in the post am next at the post office thusday if that's ok.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Thats fab thanks  Have PMd you!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

You beat me to it

I was going to ask for the antlers and ask the size of the coat


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Aww Lily's coat! 

It's a shame it didn't fit Cali for long but the sizing on those is quite small isn't it! 
It's actually a Large, not a Medium (in case anyone was checking out the 3 peaks measurements)

Lily now wears an XL and Branston an XXL


----------



## Symone

Lily looks Tiny, no way she could be an XL!

Sent a message about the coat  I've been looking for one for a short while, but see no point in buying a new one when she will probably grow out of it soon. 

If I get it I will happily put it back up here when it no longer fits


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Symone said:


> Lily looks Tiny, no way she could be an XL!
> 
> Sent a message about the coat  I've been looking for one for a short while, but see no point in buying a new one when she will probably grow out of it soon.
> 
> If I get it I will happily put it back up here when it no longer fits


She's a lot bigger than most people think for some reason!

She's 20"/51cm tall, 24"/61cm long (along her back) and 20kg


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Heidi is normally about a 40cm but just measured her and dont think 45cm may be ok. Is it v deep? She weighs about 9k and is JR size


----------



## Symone

foxyrockmeister said:


> She's a lot bigger than most people think for some reason!
> 
> She's 20"/51cm tall, 24"/61cm long (along her back) and 20kg


She looks like 2/3 of that! Makes me wonder how big Branston is, lol!


----------



## Pointermum

Can i have the 3 peaks coat for Shelby if it doesn't get taken by those above me please. 

I've never bothered with a coat for her before but this weather is getting stupid


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Symone said:


> She looks like 2/3 of that! Makes me wonder how big Branston is, lol!


Since you asked 

He is 25"/64 cm tall, 26"/66cm long, and weighs 26kg


----------



## CaliDog

foxyrockmeister said:


> Aww Lily's coat!
> 
> It's a shame it didn't fit Cali for long but the sizing on those is quite small isn't it!
> It's actually a Large, not a Medium (in case anyone was checking out the 3 peaks measurements)
> 
> Lily now wears an XL and Branston an XXL


oh wow I thought it was a medium  the sizing is quite small isn't it!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CaliDog

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi is normally about a 40cm but just measured her and dont think 45cm may be ok. Is it v deep? She weighs about 9k and is JR size


I think it would be too big 

and its now gone  sorry

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Mum2Heidi said:


> Heidi is normally about a 40cm but just measured her and dont think 45cm may be ok. Is it v deep? She weighs about 9k and is JR size


I think it would possibly be too big around the neck/chest for Heidi, I think it would hang down if you know what I mean?

Sorry Calidog, I've taken over your post, it's your coat to sell, not mine :lol:


----------



## Symone

foxyrockmeister said:


> Since you asked
> 
> He is 25"/64 cm tall, 26"/66cm long, and weighs 26kg


Blimey! He's a big boy, then.  
And cute, too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

foxyrockmeister said:


> I think it would possibly be too big around the neck/chest for Heidi, I think it would hang down if you know what I mean?
> 
> Sorry Calidog, I've taken over your post, it's your coat to sell, not mine :lol:


Thank you. That was my concern


----------



## CaliDog

Pointermum said:


> Can i have the 3 peaks coat for Shelby if it doesn't get taken by those above me please.
> 
> I've never bothered with a coat for her before but this weather is getting stupid


its gone now sorry 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MollySmith

I have this 
Happy Pet Indestructiball Dog Toy, Large: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Yellow 6inch. Will take postage.

Looking for any tuggie toys, squeaky balls and a 16in collars too


----------



## CaliDog

foxyrockmeister said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Mum2Heidi
> 
> Heidi is normally about a 40cm but just measured her and dont think 45cm may be ok. Is it v deep? She weighs about 9k and is JR size
> 
> I think it would possibly be too big around the neck/chest for Heidi, I think it would hang down if you know what I mean?
> 
> Sorry Calidog, I've taken over your post, it's your coat to sell, not mine


that's quite ok lovely! its a Miss Lilly Pickle original! 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## CaliDog

the coat and antlers have now gone just the black harness and toy left.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## MollySmith

CaliDog said:


> the coat and antlers have now gone just the black harness and toy left.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I will take the tug toy unless you've had a pm since  Would Cali like the ball in return?


----------



## CaliDog

MollySmith said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by CaliDog
> 
> the coat and antlers have now gone just the black harness and toy left.
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> I will take the tug toy unless you've had a pm since Would Cali like the ball in return?


yes that's a fab idea! just about to pop out will pm you when I get back 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SixStar

I have 2 tubs of Apocaps nutritional support for dogs with cancer. One is unopened (90 capsules) and one has about 20 taken from it.


----------



## CaliDog

I am just about to pop to the post office to post the things, as i didn't get chance on thursday 

Still have the black medium harness left too if anyone wants it


----------



## MollySmith

CaliDog said:


> I am just about to pop to the post office to post the things, as i didn't get chance on thursday
> 
> Still have the black medium harness left too if anyone wants it


Oh me too! I pulled my back this week and I've been on robot moves only. It's on the way


----------



## CaliDog

The que in the post office was awful! so didn't manage to post today will try and get the other post office in time if not it will be tuesday


----------



## sharloid

I bought an 3 pronged antler for my two but they just ate the connecting bit, which has left me with 3 small pieces of antler.

I doubt anyone wants them but if someone with a tiny/small dog wants them to try then you are welcome to.

I think postage would be about 70p?


----------



## Paula07

I have this book if anyone wants it?

The Dog Whisperer: How to Train Your Dog Using Its Own Language: Amazon.co.uk: Graeme Sims: Books

Not sure what its like, never read it.


----------



## babycham2002

sharloid said:


> I bought an 3 pronged antler for my two but they just ate the connecting bit, which has left me with 3 small pieces of antler.
> 
> I doubt anyone wants them but if someone with a tiny/small dog wants them to try then you are welcome to.
> 
> I think postage would be about 70p?


Ooo yes please  My weenie woggles would lurve them


----------



## sharloid

babycham2002 said:


> Ooo yes please  My weenie woggles would lurve them


PM'd you


----------



## CaliDog

just to let those know who I am posting stuff to, I havent been able to post the stuff yet I have had alot on and been mad busy with work but promise i will message you when i have posted sorry guys 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## foxyrockmeister

sharloid said:


> I bought an 3 pronged antler for my two but they just ate the connecting bit, which has left me with 3 small pieces of antler.
> 
> I doubt anyone wants them but if someone with a tiny/small dog wants them to try then you are welcome to.
> 
> I think postage would be about 70p?





babycham2002 said:


> Ooo yes please  My weenie woggles would lurve them


That's a really good idea, I usually chuck the Pickles antlers away when they get to this size as they're a choking hazard, never even contemplated offering them for the wee dogs on here. I think we may have some suitable pieces at home too


----------



## sharloid

foxyrockmeister said:


> That's a really good idea, I usually chuck the Pickles antlers away when they get to this size as they're a choking hazard, never even contemplated offering them for the wee dogs on here. I think we may have some suitable pieces at home too


I made a stupid choice to get one with sticky out bits as they only nibbled for about an hour and the connecting bit was gone!

I went and got another, just one long thick one this time.


----------



## Symone

I've got a big red buckle collar (Probably would be a good fit for a lab or so.. not too sure. ) 
Going to hunt my tape measure then will take pics.  

I pre-bought it for Shamaya but I don't think she will ever get into it, lol!


----------



## Symone

*TAKEN*

Aight, uploaded pics. 
Will need P&P to be paid. (Payment via paypal)
Please PM me if you would like this.. Chance is I will forget to check here 

Collar : 









With tape measure :









Close in at end to see size :









Shamaya modeling it on the smallest size (Easily popped on over her head, lol!) 
Sorry about the torn up argos catalog, OH lost a wheel on his chair and uses it to keep it up.. Ofc Shamaya has a new "must rip!" thing. ^^;


----------



## mrsdolittle

Just reading through all the posts now, i'll be more than happy to make a donation.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I have a xx- small pink and white harness that Marnie has outgrown. It is suitable for any toy breed puppies and small adult chihuahuas/yorkies to be honest It only fitted her for nearly a week! , it is very cute and postage would be about £3 

You can get the lead from me too if you were to want it but I will keep it if you have a suitable pink lead to match as It is only a puppy lead anyway. But it does have nice metal fittings.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

this should be a sticky thread so more people see it x )


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

When did we decide on making donations and how do you pay if you haven't got a card


----------



## casde

Booties said:


> *EDIT Due To Interest:
> . We ask for a £2 charity donation for every item you receive (see: Booties KC is fundraising for Oldies Club)*
> . Please follow your gut instinct and be careful handing out personal details online
> . If you want some money for postage, please ask this when advertising your item/s
> . Please edit posts to add "taken" when something is reserved
> . Try to keep off-topic to a minimum
> . You can reserve items in the thread, but always use PM for contact details
> . You can ask for small donations for items, but the idea is to spread the cost and get some unwanted bargains
> . Be appreciative of people's kindness, keep it polite and use at your own "risk"
> . Trades are at the "trader's" discretion, just because you post first does not mean you're entitled**
> . Don't be offended if your item is later passed-on *
> 
> 
> * Traders can ask this instead of postage, but it's otherwise not mandatory. You can also give £2 every 2 items you receive.
> ** This is to assure one or two people don't snap up all the items by lurking all day or simply having more time on the computer!
> 
> *ORIGINAL POST:*
> 
> This may be a really weird thing to post, so please bear with me
> 
> Since Mori is growing super fast, it occurred to me that he's going to outgrow his toys, collars, etc, pretty fast... There's a collar we bought for him which he didn't even get a chance to wear, for example!
> 
> I wanted to offer a couple of things up here, in case anybody can get any use from them
> They're only little things, but I don't want them gathering dust.
> He also has puzzle toys which he'll probably learn like the back of his paw soon, so it won't be long 'til they need to go... And a bed that's too warm for him
> 
> In any case, maybe it's an idea if we have a thread where we can exchange things or offer up outgrown things like this? I've seen a few people doing so!
> 
> Below are the couple of things I need to get rid of so far- I'd really like it if someone could use them.
> 
> Wainwright's Orange Nylon Dog Collar | Pets at Home
> Nylon Collar in XS (still with the tag on, never used)
> *TAKEN*
> 
> Puppy 3 Toy Pack by Little Linyl | Pets at Home
> https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/cohiba-1966-le-2011.html
> 3 pack of Puppy Toys (was sent them by accident, unopened)
> *TAKEN*
> 
> ETA: Willing to post these ones anywhere in the UK for free, as they're small/don't weigh much... But other times maybe paying the postage to each other through paypal would be good? If anybody even likes the idea


really good thread!! agree with every point!!


----------



## Canine K9

I have some wainwright puppy wet trays not sure which flavour about 6 trays no longer needed. Just asking for postage pm if interested- TAKEN


----------



## redroses2106

Canine K9 said:


> I have some wainwright puppy wet trays not sure which flavour about 6 trays no longer needed. Just asking for postage pm if interested


why are they no longer needed? they would be fine to feed to an adult dog or maybe stick in a kong


----------



## Canine K9

redroses2106 said:


> why are they no longer needed? they would be fine to feed to an adult dog or maybe stick in a kong


They make him have loose stools and itchy skin x


----------



## Milliepoochie

YorkshireMuppet said:


> When did we decide on making donations and how do you pay if you haven't got a card


You would need paypal or a card to buy things online.

If you dont have either then I dont think its really posisble - Unless your going to post £1 coins  As it isnt really worth the hassle of writing cheques for / waiting to clear etc.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Milliepoochie said:


> You would need paypal or a card to buy things online.
> 
> If you dont have either then I dont think its really posisble - Unless your going to post £1 coins  As it isnt really worth the hassle of writing cheques for / waiting to clear etc.


*starts posting £1 coins*


----------



## lovemylittlebeagle

Please take time to watch and share this little trick I taught my beagle! Would much appreciate it ! YouTube


----------



## Thorne

Right I have something for the freecycle 

Bought a Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare shirt in black at Crufts, asked for a small but realised it was a medium when I got home and it's far too big! Has been worn once and just sat in my wardrobe since then.

Has the SBTW logo on the front and "PUNISH THE DEED, NOT THE BREED" with a SBT silouette on the back, the 4th item down on this page: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare - Devoted to Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue

Would appreciate postage being covered!


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I still have the harness  if anyone is getting a toy breed puppy


----------



## Thorne

Bumping in case anyone would like the t-shirt in my last post as it's still sitting in my wardrobe 

TAKEN


----------



## s4simo

I've got a large Halti that I got for Monte but it was too big. It's been on him once so it's got a few grey hairs on 
It's light so I am happy to cover uk postage.


----------



## Lilylass

*Paddling pool*

Normal plastic kids one - 3 rings you blow up (OMG that nearly killed me ......)

Maisie had a drink out of it  and *Mia* paddled in it 

Postage would be good (I've had to drop hours at work as I've been ill so I'm afraid pennies are really tight just now) - don't think it'll be that much as it's light. Can confirm tomorrow (when I have the joy of trying to get all the air out .... why is that even harder than blowing it up!)


----------



## Emmy333

Lilylass said:


> *Paddling pool*
> 
> Normal plastic kids one - 3 rings you blow up (OMG that nearly killed me ......)
> 
> Maisie had a drink out of it  and *Mia* paddled in it
> 
> Postage would be good (I've had to drop hours at work as I've been ill so I'm afraid pennies are really tight just now) - don't think it'll be that much as it's light. Can confirm tomorrow (when I have the joy of trying to get all the air out .... why is that even harder than blowing it up!)


Hey, do you know roughly how much postage would be on this? I'd be very interested  x


----------



## Goldstar

I have a purple Ancol collar, would fit a JRT sized dog. It's about 2 years old but still good condition. No charge for postage, I'm sure it will only be about 70p so I can cover that.

Taken.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I have to say yes please!! Purple is Heidi colour. (if it's not gone)
She's JR x Westie - 12" min neck


----------



## Goldstar

Mum2Heidi said:


> I have to say yes please!! Purple is Heidi colour. (if it's not gone)
> She's JR x Westie - 12" min neck


All yours  if you pm me the address you'd like it sent to I'll post it first thing in the morning.


----------



## lemmsy

Hiya,

I've got a few bits that I'd put in the classifieds for 'swaps' but no interest there so bunging in here. They are just gathering dust otherwise.

Items are as follows:
1. Ezydog Green Camo Collar- Size L. *TAKEN*

2. Wainwright's Chocolate Nylon Padded Collar- Large size.

3. Blue (Stripes and Paw Prints) Large Lead by Rogz

4. Ezydog Quick Fit Harness in Black (size L). *TAKEN*

Postage covered would be good if possible please?

And whilst I'm here I'm looking for a few items that I'll mention:

1. Front fitting comfortable harness (either H style with front ring or otherwise. Preferable two points of attachment). Collie size. 
We have one already, but it's been well loved and suffered lots of beach/mud/general madness abuse and is on it's last legs. 

2. Pet remedy diffuser refills? Anyone tried this and not liked it? Just on the off chance that anyone has any of the refills going spare that they don't want?

Thanks


----------



## Labrador Laura

lemmsy said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I've got a few bits that I'd put in the classifieds for 'swaps' but no interest there so bunging in here. They are just gathering dust otherwise.
> 
> Items are as follows:
> 1. Ezydog Green Camo Collar- Size L.
> 
> 2. Wainwright's Chocolate Nylon Padded Collar- Large size.
> 
> 3. Blue (Stripes and Paw Prints) Large Lead by Rogz
> 
> 4. Ezydog Quick Fit Harness in Black (size M or L I think- will check and confirm).
> 
> Postage covered would be good if possible please?
> 
> And whilst I'm here I'm looking for a few items that I'll mention:
> 
> 1. Front fitting comfortable harness (either H style with front ring or otherwise. Preferable two points of attachment). Collie size.
> We have one already, but it's been well loved and suffered lots of beach/mud/general madness abuse and is on it's last legs.
> 
> 2. Pet remedy diffuser refills? Anyone tried this and not liked it? Just on the off chance that anyone has any of the refills going spare that they don't want?
> 
> Thanks


I'm interested in the ezydog green camo collar and enzdog black harness how much would you want for postage?


----------



## lemmsy

Labrador Laura said:


> I'm interested in the ezydog green camo collar and enzdog black harness how much would you want for postage?


PMed you.

To confirm harness is size L but do check the measurements for it on the ezydog website against your dog. I have collies and this harness only fitted my smaller girly.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Thorne said:


> Right I have something for the freecycle
> 
> Bought a Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare shirt in black at Crufts, asked for a small but realised it was a medium when I got home and it's far too big! Has been worn once and just sat in my wardrobe since then.
> 
> Has the SBTW logo on the front and "PUNISH THE DEED, NOT THE BREED" with a SBT silouette on the back, the 4th item down on this page: Staffordshire Bull Terrier Welfare - Devoted to Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue
> 
> Would appreciate postage being covered!


How much would postage be. Can you pm mee


----------



## Guest

Indiandpuppy said:


> How much would postage be. Can you pm mee


Sorry mate, I have that now. Been taken.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

LurcherOwner said:


> Sorry mate, I have that now. Been taken.


never mind


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I have a size large dog pack a mac (fold away coat) which attaches to its own collar. I won it at a dog show raffle. 

Anybody interested??


----------



## Charleigh

Indiandpuppy said:


> I have a size large dog pack a mac (fold away coat) which attaches to its own collar. I won it at a dog show raffle.
> 
> Anybody interested??


Do you know the measurements of this? Thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Charleigh said:


> Do you know the measurements of this? Thanks


I will have a look later, it looks handy for the autumn rain


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Charleigh said:


> Do you know the measurements of this? Thanks


It says no measurements just says 'DOG way' Size L on its tag. The collar bit is adjustable. It is black and maroon.


----------



## Labrador Laura

If anyone is in the Cheshire area and wouldn't mind collecting -

I have two large plastic dog beds from Pet at home, 
and a soft dog cage which will be suitable for Puppy/small dog. It has been used but only for a few months as Zab soon out grew it.

I can get pictures later one if anyone wants to see them.

I've also got a few collars but will had more information once I've worked out which ones I don't want.


----------



## Charleigh

Indiandpuppy said:


> It says no measurements just says 'DOG way' Size L on its tag. The collar bit is adjustable. It is black and maroon.


Do you think it would be too big for a cocker spaniel? Thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Probably too big, as Large coats online are usually 
SIZE: 18-22"/46-56cm - Measure from dog collar to base of tail
and Large collars usually 14- 18 inches 

Mediums normally cocker size. 
if you pay for postage you can still have it to try, you could always put it back on here when if too big


----------



## Charleigh

Indiandpuppy said:


> Probably too big, as Large coats online are usually
> SIZE: 18-22"/46-56cm - Measure from dog collar to base of tail
> and Large collars usually 14- 18 inches
> 
> Mediums normally cocker size.
> if you pay for postage you can still have it to try, you could always put it back on here when if too big


Thank you for looking she's only got an 11 inch neck. Xx


----------



## loubyfrog

Not sure if this is the right place as its not for doggies  but i have a "Don't cook your dog" sticker if anyone wants it for their car....I sent off for one but they sent me 2 by mistake and i don't want to throw it away really.

It looks like the sticker here......

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71179590.29418.156058861184251&type=1&theater

I know a lot of people don't like stickers in their cars (i'm not fond) but if it stops one person from leaving their dog in a car then its worth it in my eyes.


----------



## Canine K9

If anyone buys Skinners dry food from retailers I have a money off voucher, not sure how much though. I buy mine online so if anyone here wants it I`m happy to cover postage. 
Also a kiddies water gun Bailey is terrified of it. Happy to cover postage.
Stainless Steel dog bowl its a spare one we have never used. Probably good for any dogs up to Staffie size. Happy to cover postage.


----------



## Goldstar

This freecycle page has actually turned out to be very useful. Much better someone else's dog making use of something ours doesn't


----------



## SixStar

Nice to see this thread live again.

Does anyone know how Just Giving works, in regards to the donated money being passed onto the charity? Concerned that since Booties has left, that the money in the Just Giving account for this thread won't be passed on


----------



## Goldstar

I didn't know Booties left


----------



## babycham2002

SixStar said:


> Nice to see this thread live again.
> 
> Does anyone know how Just Giving works, in regards to the donated money being passed onto the charity? Concerned that since Booties has left, that the money in the Just Giving account for this thread won't be passed on


If its anything like easyfundraising which I think it is, then just giving themlselves just automatically send the charity a cheque once a year or so


----------



## Labrador Laura

Okay I've got pictures of beds and soft crate, again these are collection only.
Location : Nantwich, Cheshire

Black bed - 42" Length 
28" Width









Grey bed - 36" Length
24" Width









Soft Crate - 27" Length
17" Width Suitable for Puppies and small dogs.

































I've also got some collars, I can't post these until the weekend as i'm working all week and unable to get to the post office as I go home for the dogs in my break.

Green 'Woof' Collar - 10" - 14" - Suitable for Puppies and small dogs









Lion King Collar - *TAKEN*

'Rogz' Green half check collar -









Yellow half check collar - *TAKEN*

Orange with bones check collar - Hardly used 









Pets at Home Harness - Suitable for Puppies, Small and medium breeds. Never used.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Labrador Laura said:


> Okay I've got pictures of beds and soft crate, again these are collection only.
> Location : Nantwich, Cheshire
> 
> Black bed - 42" Length
> 28" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey bed - 36" Length
> 24" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Crate - 27" Length
> 17" Width Suitable for Puppies and small dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got some collars, I can't post these until the weekend as i'm working all week and unable to get to the post office as I go home for the dogs in my break.
> 
> Green 'Woof' Collar - 10" - 14" - Suitable for Puppies and small dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Collar - 10" - 19" - Only worn a few times indoors, Zab soon out grew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rogz' Green half check collar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow half check collar - Suitable for Puppies and Small dogs, very light in weight. Hardly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange with bones check collar - Hardly used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets at Home Harness - Suitable for Puppies, Small and medium breeds. Never used.


LION KING COLLAR PLEASE  x
you can post it and I will pay postage or we could collect it from you at the meetup?


----------



## Labrador Laura

Indiandpuppy said:


> LION KING COLLAR PLEASE  x
> you can post it and I will pay postage or we could collect it from you at the meetup?


I'll post it for you, don't worry about covering the post as doesn't weigh much. 
I would say collect from meet but it will depend on where the meet is, as some are 2hours away from me.

PM me your details.


----------



## Emmy333

loubyfrog said:


> Not sure if this is the right place as its not for doggies  but i have a "Don't cook your dog" sticker if anyone wants it for their car....I sent off for one but they sent me 2 by mistake and i don't want to throw it away really.
> 
> It looks like the sticker here......
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71179590.29418.156058861184251&type=1&theater
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like stickers in their cars (i'm not fond) but if it stops one person from leaving their dog in a car then its worth it in my eyes.


I'll have this please if you still have it, happy to cover any postage


----------



## pogo

Canine K9 said:


> If anyone buys Skinners dry food from retailers I have a money off voucher, not sure how much though. I buy mine online so if anyone here wants it I`m happy to cover postage.
> Also a kiddies water gun Bailey is terrified of it. Happy to cover postage.
> Stainless Steel dog bowl its a spare one we have never used. Probably good for any dogs up to Staffie size. Happy to cover postage.


could i have the water gun? Chance loves a water fight


----------



## Canine K9

Labrador Laura said:


> Okay I've got pictures of beds and soft crate, again these are collection only.
> Location : Nantwich, Cheshire
> 
> Black bed - 42" Length
> 28" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey bed - 36" Length
> 24" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Crate - 27" Length
> 17" Width Suitable for Puppies and small dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got some collars, I can't post these until the weekend as i'm working all week and unable to get to the post office as I go home for the dogs in my break.
> 
> Green 'Woof' Collar - 10" - 14" - Suitable for Puppies and small dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Collar - 10" - 19" - Only worn a few times indoors, Zab soon out grew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Rogz' Green half check collar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow half check collar - Suitable for Puppies and Small dogs, very light in weight. Hardly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange with bones check collar - Hardly used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets at Home Harness - Suitable for Puppies, Small and medium breeds. Never used.


Could I have the harness please? Will pay postage


----------



## Canine K9

pogo said:


> could i have the water gun? Chance loves a water fight


Of course PM me your details x


----------



## lemmsy

Labrador Laura- 
Harness and Collar were posted off to you today. 

All the other bits in my original post still available. 

Still on the look out for front fitting harness, pet remedy stuff and window car guard/vents (the plastic ones) if anyone has any unloved/wanted ones?


----------



## Labrador Laura

Canine K9 said:


> Could I have the harness please? Will pay postage


Let me just downsize it and see if it will fit Bailey. I'll also measure it for you. 
I've not used it so not to sure how small it can go.


----------



## loubyfrog

Emmy333 said:


> I'll have this please if you still have it, happy to cover any postage


Sorry Emmy333.....I posted it out this morning to another Pfer. x


----------



## lipsthefish

Labrador Laura said:


> Okay I've got pictures of beds and soft crate, again these are collection only.
> Location : Nantwich, Cheshire
> 
> Black bed - 42" Length
> 28" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey bed - 36" Length
> 24" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Crate - 27" Length
> 17" Width Suitable for Puppies and small dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got some collars, I can't post these until the weekend as i'm working all week and unable to get to the post office as I go home for the dogs in my break.
> 
> Green 'Woof' Collar - 10" - 14" - Suitable for Puppies and small dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Collar - Taken
> 
> 'Rogz' Green half check collar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow half check collar - Suitable for Puppies and Small dogs, very light in weight. Hardly used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange with bones check collar - Hardly used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets at Home Harness - Suitable for Puppies, Small and medium breeds. Never used.


Have sent you a pm,


----------



## Labrador Laura

lemmsy said:


> Labrador Laura-
> Harness and Collar were posted off to you today.
> 
> All the other bits in my original post still available.
> 
> Still on the look out for front fitting harness, pet remedy stuff and window car guard/vents (the plastic ones) if anyone has any unloved/wanted ones?


Thank you  Will let you know when I receive them.


----------



## catseyes

Hiya is the green WOOF WOOF collar still available im in need of a new house one for zelda since she chewed through her last one when she managed to get out of it!!

Can cover the postage x Thank you x


----------



## Labrador Laura

catseyes said:


> Hiya is the green WOOF WOOF collar still available im in need of a new house one for zelda since she chewed through her last one when she managed to get out of it!!
> 
> Can cover the postage x Thank you x


Yeah its still available, if you want to PM me your details and i'll get it posted this weekend for you.


----------



## SixStar

I have a pack of Lukullus rawhide & dried chicken chew bones from Zooplus, small size. I brought them for Alfie but they're tiny, far too small even for him. The pack is opened with 1 chew missing, 11 still in the packet.


----------



## lipsthefish

SixStar said:


> I have a pack of Lukullus rawhide & dried chicken chew bones from Zooplus, small size. I brought them for Alfie but they're tiny, far too small even for him. The pack is opened with 1 chew missing, 11 still in the packet.


Would I be able to have them for these 3 please? Can pay postage or donate to the rescue collecting box as I did last time


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I still have the dog coat, harness and lead


----------



## Canine K9

Indiandpuppy said:


> I still have the dog coat, harness and lead


Do you think the coat would fit Max? Hes roughly 25kg. Thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Canine K9 said:


> Do you think the coat would fit Max? Hes roughly 25kg. Thanks


I think so  you can have it at the meet if you like? x


----------



## Canine K9

Indiandpuppy said:


> I think so  you can have it at the meet if you like? x


Yes that`d be lovely thank you


----------



## Helbo

SixStar said:


> Nice to see this thread live again.
> 
> Does anyone know how Just Giving works, in regards to the donated money being passed onto the charity? Concerned that since Booties has left, that the money in the Just Giving account for this thread won't be passed on


Hi SixStar

I don't know if you found an answer to this, but the money doesn't just get collected by JustGiving. They pass the money to the charity within a few days, and they apply for any gift aid that has been added. They take their fees from the gift aid. See the example below...










So it won't be getting stockpiled and forgotten about. The charity linked to the justgiving page will be benefitting from every donation.


----------



## sezeelson

I have an adaptil pheromone diffuser (48ml) which I will no longer need in about two weeks for anyone who want to try it out!

I will be using it for a few days to help settle the new pup in so will have lots left in it and you can buy refills for the plug. 

I don't want any money for it just the p&p


----------



## lipsthefish

sezeelson said:


> I have an adaptil pheromone diffuser (48ml) which I will no longer need in about two weeks for anyone who want to try it out!
> 
> I will be using it for a few days to help settle the new pup in so will have lots left in it and you can buy refills for the plug.
> 
> I don't want any money for it just the p&p


Hi, has this been taken please? If not could I possibly have it for my Mam, she's having terrible problems with her dog Zak since her other dog died, he is getting so stressed when she has to go out and is messing in the house and chewing things


----------



## sezeelson

lipsthefish said:


> Hi, has this been taken please? If not could I possibly have it for my Mam, she's having terrible problems with her dog Zak since her other dog died, he is getting so stressed when she has to go out and is messing in the house and chewing things


Hiya, no it's still available and you can have it  pups coming on the 10th so I will give you a PM when I'm done with it and get it sent to you! I plan on only using it for 3-5 days tops!


----------



## lipsthefish

sezeelson said:


> Hiya, no it's still available and you can have it  pups coming on the 10th so I will give you a PM when I'm done with it and get it sent to you! I plan on only using it for 3-5 days tops!


Thank you


----------



## Tigerneko

Just wondering if anyone has a Dogmatic in a size 3L or a 4?

Just off to work in a minute but will put some stuff up tonight so as i'm not just taking stuff  please PM me if you've got one cos i'll probably have forgotten i've even posted this by the time I get home lol


----------



## MirandaA1

Does anyone have a small soft dog crate going spare? I'm looking for one to put in the back of my Mini Clubman (estate), but am worried that Scout would chew it to bits, so wanted to try it out before spending too much money! (Cheapskate.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tinamaccarena

Indiandpuppy said:


> LION KING COLLAR PLEASE  x
> you can post it and I will pay postage or we could collect it from you at the meetup?


Hi,

Is the crate still available?

Thanks


----------



## Tinamaccarena

Labrador Laura said:


> Okay I've got pictures of beds and soft crate, again these are collection only.
> Location : Nantwich, Cheshire
> 
> Black bed - 42" Length
> 28" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey bed - 36" Length
> 24" Width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft Crate - 27" Length
> 17" Width Suitable for Puppies and small dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got some collars, I can't post these until the weekend as i'm working all week and unable to get to the post office as I go home for the dogs in my break.
> 
> Green 'Woof' Collar - 10" - 14" - Suitable for Puppies and small dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion King Collar - *TAKEN*
> 
> 'Rogz' Green half check collar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow half check collar - *TAKEN*
> 
> Orange with bones check collar - Hardly used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pets at Home Harness - Suitable for Puppies, Small and medium breeds. Never used.


Hi Lucy,

Please could I take the crate? Happy to cover postage 

Thanks


----------



## daross

Paula07 said:


> I have this book if anyone wants it?
> 
> The Dog Whisperer: How to Train Your Dog Using Its Own Language: Amazon.co.uk: Graeme Sims: Books
> 
> Not sure what its like, never read it.


Hi Paula,

Is your book still available please?

Thanks

David


----------



## Jackie99

I have the Hills T/D Mini Dental Dried Food if anyone would like it?
I am not sure how I ended up ordering this since my dog cannot be classed as Mini at all!!! It has been opened and probably a handful/small dish taken out to try him with but otherwise a nearly 1.5kg bag there with date up until early next year. I will be going to the post office this week so if anyone wants it please let me know. I will however have to ask postage costs as this is likely to cost a bit to send knowing Royal Mail prices now!!!


----------



## Paula07

daross said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Is your book still available please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


No, I gave it to a friend. Sorry.


----------



## daross

Paula07 said:


> No, I gave it to a friend. Sorry.


No problem, thank you for letting me know


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I have a little red hoody for anyone with a cold pooch
Fit blade for about 2 weeks before he outgrew it :lol:

I'd say it'd fit a bichon size dog


----------



## Canine K9

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I have a little red hoody for anyone with a cold pooch
> Fit blade for about 2 weeks before he outgrew it :lol:
> 
> I'd say it'd fit a bichon size dog


Think it'd fit bailey? He's 8kg thanks


----------



## Indiandpuppy

if It won't fit bailey do you think it would fit marnie, she is 5kg


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

It doesn't fit my Cavalier King Charles and he is about 6KG 

Blade was about 5KG in this picture but short and stubby


----------



## Canine K9

Thanks a lot we`ll pass then


----------



## Ingrid25

does anyone have a leather collar or a head collar (halti etc) that would fit daisy?
Also are there any medium cat carriers that are still secure that would fit a medium sized cat in?

Thanks


----------



## Micky93

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> It doesn't fit my Cavalier King Charles and he is about 6KG
> 
> Blade was about 5KG in this picture but short and stubby


If this hasn't gone could we maybe have it for Eddie please? He's getting colder in the evenings (wimp!  ) and is only 4.5kg but teeny tiny in size. 

xxx


----------



## SixStar

Ingrid25 said:


> does anyone have a leather collar or a head collar (halti etc) that would fit daisy?
> Also are there any medium cat carriers that are still secure that would fit a medium sized cat in?
> 
> Thanks


I have a plastic cat carrier that you're welcome to - unsure what postage would be though as it's quite obviously bulky (but light).


----------



## Pointermum

SixStar said:


> I have a plastic cat carrier that you're welcome to - unsure what postage would be though as it's quite obviously bulky (but light).


Myhermes is good for parcels like that


----------



## BeauNoir

I have a size 2 cosydogs harness in pink and a 28" blue jans gifts greyhound style waterproof coat up for grabs if anyone wants them?

The greyhound coat does have a hole cut in the back for a harness, it can easily be stitched up, or if you use a back attached harness, it is already there for you!


----------



## Indiandpuppy

BeauNoir said:


> I have a size 2 cosydogs harness in pink and a 28" blue jans gifts greyhound style waterproof coat up for grabs if anyone wants them?
> 
> The greyhound coat does have a hole cut in the back for a harness, it can easily be stitched up, or if you use a back attached harness, it is already there for you!


how big is size 2?


----------



## BeauNoir

http://www.dog-harnesses.co.uk/acatalog/sizechart.pdf

pug/jack russel/small whippet - find your breed and it will tell you


----------



## catseyes

:001_tongue:


BeauNoir said:


> http://www.dog-harnesses.co.uk/acatalog/sizechart.pdf
> 
> pug/jack russel/small whippet - find your breed and it will tell you


If it doesnt fit indias marnie id love it for zelda.

we need something non rubbing!


----------



## babycham2002

Id love the harness if it doesnt go please


----------



## babycham2002

Pointermum said:


> Myhermes is good for parcels like that


I agree
I have started using My hermes lately and am impressed thus far


----------



## SixStar

Ingrid25 said:


> does anyone have a leather collar or a head collar (halti etc) that would fit daisy?
> Also are there any medium cat carriers that are still secure that would fit a medium sized cat in?
> 
> Thanks





SixStar said:


> I have a plastic cat carrier that you're welcome to - unsure what postage would be though as it's quite obviously bulky (but light).


Ingrid did you want the cat carrier?


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I would love the pink harness if still available


----------



## BeauNoir

Perfect for Princess Marnie - drop me a PM with your details.  

I am currently going through everything in my 'dog cupboard' (the entire huge cupboard under the stairs) so will be posting more stuff over the next few days.


----------



## BeauNoir

Right, I also have most of a box of fish4dogs fishy twists, the dogs do like these but (I'll be perfectly honest) I do not like the smell it leaves on their bed/carpet/sofa so they only get them on bed wash day really or outside and with winter coming, there is going to be less opportunities.

So - I will split them into 200g sandwich bags, I should have 6 or 7 bags up for grabs. Anyone interested?


----------



## Canine K9

BeauNoir said:


> Right, I also have most of a box of fish4dogs fishy twists, the dogs do like these but (I'll be perfectly honest) I do not like the smell it leaves on their bed/carpet/sofa so they only get them on bed wash day really or outside and with winter coming, there is going to be less opportunities.
> 
> So - I will split them into 200g sandwich bags, I should have 6 or 7 bags up for grabs. Anyone interested?


If I could have a bag I would be most grateful, happy to pay postage


----------



## Paula07

BeauNoir said:


> Right, I also have most of a box of fish4dogs fishy twists, the dogs do like these but (I'll be perfectly honest) I do not like the smell it leaves on their bed/carpet/sofa so they only get them on bed wash day really or outside and with winter coming, there is going to be less opportunities.
> 
> So - I will split them into 200g sandwich bags, I should have 6 or 7 bags up for grabs. Anyone interested?


My pair love these! Could I possibly have some. Happy to cover postage .


----------



## catseyes

BeauNoir said:


> Right, I also have most of a box of fish4dogs fishy twists, the dogs do like these but (I'll be perfectly honest) I do not like the smell it leaves on their bed/carpet/sofa so they only get them on bed wash day really or outside and with winter coming, there is going to be less opportunities.
> 
> So - I will split them into 200g sandwich bags, I should have 6 or 7 bags up for grabs. Anyone interested?


OOh hands up over here zelda loves them as well, happy to cover the postage costs. Thanks x


----------



## BeauNoir

Of course - send me your details and I will work out how much postage will be.

I hope they enjoy them.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

I have p'md my address and can sort postage on paypal x


----------



## Ingrid25

SixStar said:


> Ingrid did you want the cat carrier?


Sorry, haven't been on- don't worry about it, but thanks so much for the thought


----------



## Cheryl89

I have lots of bits that are new and not used/grown out of now - will go through them later at home and put my list up! 

I know I definately have a medium sized water proof blue coat (I think I put a pic of Engel in it up here) which she's now totally grown out of. It's faux furr lined to keep them extra snuggly. Worn once...in the garden...for 5 minutes...then taken off and never used again 

Rest to follow later x


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheryl89 said:


> I have lots of bits that are new and not used/grown out of now - will go through them later at home and put my list up!
> 
> I know I definately have a medium sized water proof blue coat (I think I put a pic of Engel in it up here) which she's now totally grown out of. It's faux furr lined to keep them extra snuggly. Worn once...in the garden...for 5 minutes...then taken off and never used again
> 
> Rest to follow later x


Do you think the coat would fit a 16" back terrier?, he's a medium in most coats and is feeling the cold so this would be perfect


----------



## Cheryl89

PawsOnMe said:


> Do you think the coat would fit a 16" back terrier?, he's a medium in most coats and is feeling the cold so this would be perfect


I'm thinking so Hun I'll try to find exact description of the coat I got & you tell me if it's any good?? X


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheryl89 said:


> I'm thinking so Hun I'll try to find exact description of the coat I got & you tell me if it's any good?? X


That'll be great thank you  I'm happy to pay any postage costs.


----------



## Cheryl89

PawsOnMe said:


> That'll be great thank you  I'm happy to pay any postage costs.


Here's a piccy Hun & label says 16"









Is this okay for you? Xx


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheryl89 said:


> Here's a piccy Hun & label says 16"
> 
> View attachment 124457
> 
> 
> Is this okay for you? Xx


Looks great  Do i PM you my address? never done this before


----------



## Cheryl89

PawsOnMe said:


> Looks great  Do i PM you my address? never done this before


Yes of course! Don't post it on here! Pm it to me and I'll send tomorrow. Don't worry bout postage Hun it's a pressie for your little one xx


----------



## Jackie99

Going to post this in the cat section as well on the off chance!!

Urgently wanted: Cat shelter/ outdoor kennel for a stray. Needs to be waterproof and have a flap to keep out wind. 

She has one (a wooden one) which I paid quite a bit for last year bit I don;t know.... It's small and seems to get damp easily!

But her older one (plastic) has literally fallen apart now so am eager to replace that as cheaply as possible as when I do move I shall be changing a shed into a cosy home for her but until then want her to be settled/warm etc in the colder weather!

So if anyone can help at all please let me know. Willing to pay and yo pay as Courier costs (parcel to go) Thanks!!!!


----------



## Paula07

Does anyone want these ornaments?


----------



## Paula07

Long shot but, does anyone have a harness that would fit a Greyhound they no longer need?


----------



## Cheryl89

Dog bed for free - medium size (maybe bigger) would be ideal if someone could pick it up though lol be a right cow to post!!! Engel never ever touches it and won't sleep in it, total waste of money 

xx


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Paula07 said:


> Does anyone want these ornaments?


My sister would love the lab as a gift if nobody else wants them x


----------



## Paula07

Indiandpuppy said:


> My sister would love the lab as a gift if nobody else wants them x


No problem . Just the lab or both? Can you PM me your address please and il pop it in the post for you. Are you happy to cover postage? I wouldn't normally bother but im super skint atm .


----------



## Indiandpuppy

Paula07 said:


> No problem . Just the lab or both? Can you PM me your address please and il pop it in the post for you. Are you happy to cover postage? I wouldn't normally bother but im super skint atm .


Both but depending on postage charge and if anyone else wants them 
If nobody else wants them then I can have the postage by next friday when my money comes in  x


----------



## Paula07

Indiandpuppy said:


> Both but depending on postage charge and if anyone else wants them
> If nobody else wants them then I can have the postage by next friday when my money comes in  x


I don't think it will be too much . No worries.


----------



## Paula07

Paula07 said:


> Does anyone want these ornaments?


Still have these .


----------



## Cheryl89

Paula if no one else wants them I'll take both, can send money over now for postage  

Also - Two beds now going free.

It's a "tough bed" so if your doggy chews/bites or tries to destory their bed this is ideal...again bought it for Engel but she barely touches it so I'll shove it in the wash before dispatch and a big plastic bed that the "tough" bed doesn't fit into haha but if you have your own blankey or whatever then it's perfect.

Will post both to whoever wants them or deliver personally if within 50 miles of Basildon, Essex

xx


----------



## Jackie99

Long shot but I have a medium sized boomer ball that doesn't get used if anyone would like to swap with me for a Kong Bounzer (think he'd like those!!) or a similer toy like this please let me know 

BOUGHT THE BOUNZER BOOMER BALL IS FOR SALE THOUGH


----------



## SixStar

3 Clix car harnesses - 1 extra small, 1 medium, 1 large - they won't be posted until the New Year though.

All taken


----------



## Canine K9

SixStar said:


> 3 Clix car harnesses - 1 extra small, 1 medium, 1 large - they won't be posted until the New Year though.[
> Do you think an 8kg dog will be ok with the extra small or medium? If so could I have it  ill send you some money for postage


----------



## SixStar

Canine K9 said:


> Do you think an 8kg dog will be ok with the extra small or medium? If so could I have it  ill send you some money for postage


No, I think you would need a small personally. Definitely not the medium, that fits Jake (30 kg), the extra small is snug on Alfie (6.5 kg) - you're welcome to take it to try.


----------



## Canine K9

SixStar said:


> No, I think you would need a small personally. Definitely not the medium, that fits Jake (30 kg), the extra small is snug on Alfie (6.5 kg) - you're welcome to take it to try.


Aha that's fine then thanks for your help, ill leave It for some other doggy


----------



## catseyes

Hiya, how big is the large one? Thinking ahead here lol. x


----------



## Paula07

SixStar said:


> 3 Clix car harnesses - 1 extra small, 1 medium, 1 large - they won't be posted until the New Year though.
> 
> Medium taken


Do you think the Large would fit Nick? He's about 34kg.


----------



## lipsthefish

SixStar said:


> 3 Clix car harnesses - 1 extra small, 1 medium, 1 large - they won't be posted until the New Year though.
> 
> Medium taken


Do you think the extra small would fit my Alfie? He's around 5 kg. If so could we have that one please?


----------



## SixStar

catseyes said:


> Hiya, how big is the large one? Thinking ahead here lol. x





Paula07 said:


> Do you think the Large would fit Nick? He's about 34kg.


Large is now taken.



lipsthefish said:


> Do you think the extra small would fit my Alfie? He's around 5 kg. If so could we have that one please?


Yes, I'm sure it would. PM me your address.


----------



## Canine K9

I have a little dog coat, its too small for Bailey
The length is 31cm 
Width is 23cm
It says "Leader of the pack"
I`ll upload a photo later. Don`t want anything for it


----------



## Helbo

This thread is so long - I'm not familiar with the rules. Help me out someone?

Oh and Happy New Year everyone...since I seem to be the first post this year...


----------



## Luz

Canine K9 said:


> I have a little dog coat, its too small for Bailey
> The length is 31cm
> Width is 23cm
> It says "Leader of the pack"
> I`ll upload a photo later. Don`t want anything for it


Hi is your coat still available? It's bound to fit one of mine!:biggrin:


----------



## Pointermum

Helbo said:


> This thread is so long - I'm not familiar with the rules. Help me out someone?
> 
> Oh and Happy New Year everyone...since I seem to be the first post this year...


Don't think there are many it just has to be free :lol: You can offer or ask if anyone has anything  Most people send paypal gift to cover postage.


----------



## Helbo

Pointermum said:


> Don't think there are many it just has to be free :lol: You can offer or ask if anyone has anything  Most people send paypal gift to cover postage.


I just remember when all this started there was talk about giving a donation to charity, whether you could or couldn't charge postage...

Just checking...didn't fancy scrolling through 17 pages to find the rules!!


----------



## lipsthefish

Helbo said:


> I just remember when all this started there was talk about giving a donation to charity, whether you could or couldn't charge postage...
> 
> Just checking...didn't fancy scrolling through 17 pages to find the rules!!


I think the member who started the thread has left now. It's not so much a rule about postage, more just common courtesy to offer to pay, postage is expensive now 

The donation part, I can't speak for anyone else but when I have been given anything from this thread I always ask the member if it's ok for me to make a food donation on their behalf to our local rescue, they have a collection bin in the supermarket so I donate some tins.


----------



## Alesia

Thanks :confused1:


----------



## paddyjulie

I have an opened packet of pooch and mutt mobile bones .. Just weighed it and it is 190g so only 10g used , rather than throw it out if anyone could make use of it , you can have it


----------



## babycham2002

paddyjulie said:


> I have an opened packet of pooch and mutt mobile bones .. Just weighed it and it is 190g so only 10g used , rather than throw it out if anyone could make use of it , you can have it


I really could,
Tallulah the lifetime foster is on it and it really helps her athritis
Happy to pay p and p of course


----------



## paddyjulie

babycham2002 said:


> I really could,
> Tallulah the lifetime foster is on it and it really helps her athritis
> Happy to pay p and p of course


Pm me your address and I'll get it posted , I'll sort the postage no worries x


----------



## Jackie99

Its a long shot but I am looking for any old/unwanted collar/harness/strong lead suitable for a staffxlurcher young dog under 12 months old. Trying to help out someone. V long story but if you can help please let me know


----------



## Indiandpuppy

free to good home if you pay postage- purple webbing collar, around 12 inches I think, it was a gift to marnie but its too big for her little 10" neck  x


----------



## SixStar

Not free, but a bargain none the less.

I've got a brand new sealed 300g tub of Natural Vetcare Ageility supplement for senior dogs -

Ageility supports joint mobility and an alert mind for your older dog in later life | Natural VetCare
Buy Online | Natural VetCare | Veterinary Strength Pet Supplements for Dogs and Cats

Cost £38 - will accept £25 (plus p&p).


----------



## tashm98

Hi all! I was wondering if you could please fill out this very short (10 questions- multiple choice) survey for my daughters year 11 major work! She is creating a dog jacket and needs input from dog owners. It would be extremely appreciated! Thank you all  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5FZZFGJ


----------



## Helbo

Had a little clear out of Charlie's cupboard and I found a nail clipper I used once on one nail, and then put it in a tin and never used it again! Free to anyone who wants to pay for postage. I believe under RM new rules it'd be a small package, so £2.80 for 2nd class, or £3.90 recorded...but i'll send it whatever service you'd like to use.

*GONE*


----------



## Helbo

*Also - I couldn't let this long line go for free so I've put it in the classifieds - but not everyone checks there so I'm just letting people know.

Ancol Long Line 15m - Like New*


----------



## Canine K9

Helbo said:


> Had a little clear out of Charlie's cupboard and I found a nail clipper I used once on one nail, and then put it in a tin and never used it again! Free to anyone who wants to pay for postage. I believe under RM new rules it'd be a small package, so £2.80 for 2nd class, or £3.90 recorded...but i'll send it whatever service you'd like to use.


Hiya could I have this, I'll pay over paypal tomorrow 2nd class


----------



## Helbo

Canine K9 said:


> Hiya could I have this, I'll pay over paypal tomorrow 2nd class


Sure. I'll PM you


----------



## bella2013

Free to a good home: Extra small 'Doodlebone' soft vest harness, only been used a few times and as good as new. Too small for Tess now.

Gone


----------



## speshul91

Indiandpuppy said:


> free to good home if you pay postage- purple webbing collar, around 12 inches I think, it was a gift to marnie but its too big for her little 10" neck  x


Have you still got the collar? Can pay postage over PayPal if you have


----------



## Indiandpuppy

speshul91 said:


> Have you still got the collar? Can pay postage over PayPal if you have


yes i have x


----------



## agrumpycow

Hi

Was wondering if anyone has a crate I could either borrow for a couple of weeks in September or to buy/charity donation?
It's for Pumpkin who is the size of a large springer. At home her den is under the stairs with a baby gate but we're going on holiday and need something to take with us. I'm willing to collect from anywhere in reasonable distance from the M4 (will be travelling the entire length!)
I'd rather not buy a new one just for a couple of weeks a year, they cost a fortune! and I just can't trust her not to chew!! Ta


----------



## babycham2002

I'm no where near the M4 else you could have borrowed one of mine.

You dont have to spend a fortune though, you can get them evry cheap on ebay with delivery included Dog Cages Puppy Small Medium Extra Large XXL Dog Crates Metal | eBay


----------



## pugfan34

I'd give you my crate but I am in the States. Definitely keep an eye on craigslist and at the Charity Shoppe. They used to turn up quite reasonably. Also if you have a friend in the scrapping business, check with them as our local romani constabulary used to regularly ahem free them from people's gardens for scrap money. Wish you all the best and wish I could help.

While I am here I guess I will offer up our unused Kongs. 3 big ones and 2 of the smaller ones for a total of 5 kongs. I guess it sounds juvenile, but they just looked too much like marital aides to me...and the dogs. I kept laughing thinking "one day you will fall on it and there will be a million to one shot"


----------



## Lauren5159

agrumpycow said:


> Hi
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has a crate I could either borrow for a couple of weeks in September or to buy/charity donation?
> It's for Pumpkin who is the size of a large springer. At home her den is under the stairs with a baby gate but we're going on holiday and need something to take with us. I'm willing to collect from anywhere in reasonable distance from the M4 (will be travelling the entire length!)
> I'd rather not buy a new one just for a couple of weeks a year, they cost a fortune! and I just can't trust her not to chew!! Ta


You're too far from me otherwise you could have had one of ours... Both dogs have two each and they're hardly ever used


----------



## agrumpycow

Thanks guys, we've got one now (forgot to update here! )


----------



## ShawsPaws

Sorry as i am new im confused. How do we add items that we want to give away and where do i find the items others are giving away?


----------



## SixStar

ShawsPaws said:


> Sorry as i am new im confused. How do we add items that we want to give away and where do i find the items others are giving away?


You just add a reply like you have done with the item/s you want to give away. Others will do the same - doesn't look like there is much/anything on offer at the moment though.


----------



## Goldstar

I have a baskerville muzzle size 2 (small) if anyone wants it, practically new. I only ask that postage is covered via paypal.


----------



## SixStar

Yes please, if you still have it. PM me your PayPal


----------



## Goldstar

SixStar said:


> Yes please, if you still have it. PM me your PayPal


Caninek9 messaged me last night about it so if she doesn't have it then you can


----------



## Goldstar

Caninek9 - your inbox is full but as you suggested, if sixstar wants it send it on to her


----------



## Frankie457

**Now Taken**

I have a box of 60cm x 40cm puppy pads which have been opened but none used as my pup didn't like them (we went for outdoors training straight away).

I'm in OX10 postcode and can drop off locally or collect, or i'm quite happy to post if someone is willing to cover postage.

If a rescue or shelter can use these let me know and i'll see if i can get them transported to you.

Thanks,


----------



## Maria_1986

Frankie if nobody else wants them or a rescue can't make use of them I would like them as I use them for lap time for my guineas. I work in Wallingford so could collect if needed.


----------



## dawn13

wot a great idea x


----------



## dawn13

maybe a daft question but why is the last post from years ago ? is this not being done anymore ? x


----------



## metaldog

dawn13 said:


> maybe a daft question but why is the last post from years ago ? is this not being done anymore ? x


The last post is from Feb 2015, it's just that no one has posted any freebies since then


----------



## steveshanks

Free to a good home, Julius K9 Belt harness, Size MiniMini, Pip hates it as it is a bit low on his shoulders, its been chewed a little but doesn't effect its strength/safety, anyway if anyone wants it let me know, Steve


----------



## Jessie Cooper

Rex would like to offer his Comfy Collar Size 4/Large to any doggies that might be in need. 42-55cm. It was used for about 5 days. Will post if postage is covered or collection welcome from DN22 Retford


----------



## Lavinia

Not free but just incase people don't notice the classified section. Hope it's ok to post?
I have some opened (recently) sea treat jerky and salmon biscuit fingers that Izzy doesn't like that I would ideally like to sell to a doggy that does like them. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/sea-treats-salmon-jerky-rosemary-twists.407797/


----------



## Pupcakes

A long shot, but does anyone have a canvas dog crate going?


----------



## Maria_1986

Pupcakes said:


> A long shot, but does anyone have a canvas dog crate going?


How big? I have a small one sat in the loft that I used to use for fat cat as she hated small carriers, I have had a peke in there before but it was a tight fit


----------



## Pupcakes

Maria_1986 said:


> How big? I have a small one sat in the loft that I used to use for fat cat as she hated small carriers, I have had a peke in there before but it was a tight fit


Hi Maria_1986 

Thank you for your kind offer, unfortunately I think I'll need one slightly bigger as it needs to fit both The Terrors in it!

Thank you very much anyway xxx


----------



## Dumbo

Pupcakes said:


> A long shot, but does anyone have a canvas dog crate going?


I have one had a Goldie in it & used it last for two Borders. Zip broke at the end but the side one works. About 32 inches length.


----------



## Kate07

simonehadland2009 said:


> oohhh have u still gotthis i could do with it if possible ?


I've got a medium harness you can have too....Katie


----------



## ladyisla

Got these lamb ears in a recent zooplus (hence amusing German name!!) order but they seem a bit rich for Heidi and she's not that into them. They have been opened but there are 8 left and they are a decent size.

I'm happy to pop them in the post if anyone wants them, just send me a message.


----------

